# [FR] Heroes of the Vilhon Reach I



## Broccli_Head (Jan 15, 2002)

Here is the tale of the Heroes from when they first met. 
Backstory is interspersed throughout the tale.  The adventures begin in Alaghon, Turmish a city of more than 80,000
and the _Jewel of Turmish_

Holidays of Turmish: Feast of the Moon (1 Eleasias)
Reign  of  Misrule (15 Marponeth)

Here are the characters: 

*Aris Cloud-dancer: * 1st level male air genasi fighter from southeastern Tethyr 
*Benito Moltos: * 1st level male human cleric of Tyr, a native of Alaghon, Turmish 
* Nosr: * 1st level male half-elf sorcerer from the Dragon Coast 
* Mourn of Evereska: * 1st level male sun elven bard 
* Ellysidel :*  1st level wild elf  barbarian from Chondalwood. 



*1 Eleasias, 1372 ,  Feast of the Moon :  Meetings * 

Let's begin with Aris... Coming from a well-established house of artisans but not being the first-born sibling, Aris decides to take part of his inheritance and travel east away from Riativin towards the Sea of Fallen Stars to begin his family's trade. A genasi male of impeccable honor but very brusque, Aris means to spread the Cloud-dancer name to the main trade-ways of Faerun. He also wants to see adventure and is trained as a fighter being blooded by conflict in Tethyr. After crossing the Shining Plains, and traversing from Hlondeth across the mountains into the rolling hills of Turmish, he arrives at the port city capital Alaghon. Once in Alaghon he begins scoping the competition. It is at one weaponsmith's establishment-House Silvio's Weaponcrafters  that he comes across Benito Moltos. Aris gets both himself and the young cleric thrown out after alllowing Silvio to examine Aris's masterwork scimitar. The weaponsmith belittes its quality and claims its display is a ruse to get Benito's business. 

Benito has just left the temple of Tyr after being raised there all his life. The brothers and sisters of the temple(clerics) related that he was dropped one evening on their doorstep. All he knows is the worship of Tyr . He was raised to follow Tyr’s  precepts being trained in ways divine. Inspired by the fervent charges of Denton Crimsgard, high priest of the Temple of Tyr in Alaghon, he decides to begin questing to stop the ravages of the Stalker [Malar] in the Vilhon. On recommendation by his mentor, Brother Giepeto, he goes to Silvio's to have a masterwork longsword commissioned. The negotiations do not go well and Benito leaves sullen convinced that Silvio is in league with the Stalker. 

However, he runs into Aris outside the shop. They begin a conversation during which Aris allows Benito to examine his shield, armor and weapons. Benito is impressed and the two strike a deal. Even though Aris is very rude and talks down to the cleric, Benito is struck by the goodness in this fellow and the possibility that he may help in his quest against Malar and his minions. They purchase raw materials, gather coal and wood for the forge, and move outside the city where Aris can work without any guild hassles.  They discover that one of Silvio’s apprentices is following them through the streets of Alaghon. They chase him away but lose him in the crowd.

While Benito and Aris camp on the beach a few miles south of Alaghon, something strange occurs the next morning;a wild elf washes up on the beach. He is injured, so Benito heals him but the elf  is also exhausted. Aris and Benito carry him to the tent, give him water and let him rest. All they get out of him is that he was captured and on his way to become a slave, but escaped. He is rude to Benito because of his capture by humans, but thinks Aris is elven. The elf then drifts off into dreamland. 

_ The wild elf's tale.... begins several weeks earlier…Ellysidell was en route to counterattack humans raiding the woods for lumber. This was in the great wood called Chondalwood. This was the elf's first raid and he underestimated the humans. So did all the raiders. He fell capture to a simple net trap and was beaten to unconsciousness. He remembered a gloating human with a symbol of a skull in a black sun emblazoned on his armor. He awoke and was sick with much of his own vomit around him and still nauseous. His armor gifted to him by his uncle and his weapons were gone. He saw many humans capture and he and a wild halfling separated from the group. The halfling spoke to him without moving his mouth. The elf did not know whether or not his mental replies were received but the halfling did relate that they were on a floating tree on the Big Water far away from their home forest. The elf faded in and out for a while but finally regained a bit of health and stopped wretching. Some guards even cleaned him and his area up and gave him food. At some point the floating tree stopped. The halfling informed the elf that he would try to escape. 

It was night when the manacled prisoners were led on deck and the elf watched as prisoners were pushed overboard into a barge to be apparently taken to another ship several hundred yards away. Right before the elf was trussed into the barge, the halfling shook into a rage and attacked. The elf went into a rage as well but was unable to break his manacles that held his feet together. The halfling was whacked hard on the head after tackling and taking a guards short sword but was still up and fighting four armed men. The elf did his best to avoid attacks from one guard watching him. He decided to make a break for it and ran to the rail, jumping overboard. Unfortunately, as he made his break, the guard slashed with his spear and cut a deep wound in the elf's thigh. Arrows or bolts plopped in the water as he swam despite the manacles on his legs. Somehow he swam and swam and swam towards a distant coastline. He saw lights on the coast to his right, but the current, to strong to fight in his condition and he drifted. His arms became fatigued, he gave himself over to the goddess of the forest, and all went black....._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 15, 2002)

_Note on the poll: Please use this poll to rate all the threads of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach. Please be merciful with the early posts in this thread. I realize that from being long out of practice, the first several posts are hard to read and not so good. I have tried to edit as best as I can._ 

* Eleasias 1, 1372 : Elves are falling from the sky!*

Mourn had been wandering for a long,long time from his home is Evereska. He wanted to travel South and further South. By the time he got to Alaghon for the Festival of the Moon (a two day affair with this year's Shieldmeet!)  he was dirt poor. Fancy that, an elf with no money and only a lyre as a possession. So near the docks of Alaghon he plays and sings so he can get a room and a meal somewhere here in Turmish's capital.

Similarly, Nosr recently arrived from the Dragon Coast.  More precisely, he hailed from the city of Starmantle, Westgate's younger brother (with most of its  habits) . There he was an aspiring wizard's apprentice. However, he never studied and had become rather bored under the tutelage of the small school for mages.  Spells just came to him. This irked both his masters and his fellow students. Much to the chagrin of his family he was let go. He was also disowned. So he left and travelled the Sea of Fallen Stars to the first port of call on a ship of questionable origin (his sister's last favor despite the familial rift) to Alaghon.  It is here that he ran into Mourn, playing and earning a few coins. They joined up as kindred wanderers despite Mourn's prejudice against half-elves. A beggars couldn't  afford to be choosey and Morn saw the naivety in the lad, and so was inclined to protect and watch over him. _ It's also good to have a captive audience, _ he thought. 

They both went to the first tavern, the Salty Dog. Right away it was clear that this was not the best choice. Mourn was harassed but played it up as part of his performance and did tumbles and flips while avoiding a drunken dock-worker, all the while earning some coin. At some point the drunk threw a real weapon. The watch was summoned, but before they arrived, Nosr put the man to sleep, scooped up the coin and joined Morn in his escape of the tavern amid a round of applause.

Nosr revealed his upbringing by greedy merchants. He only gave Mourn a quarter of the take and claimed the rest as part of being his agent. Mourn began to argue and follow Nosr as he leaves the city. 

Aris on the road into the city,  saw the oddest site right outside the gates--a gold elf pursuing a half-elf and arguing vehemently about some issue. He paused and tried to dissolve the argument and made a remark about seeing too many elves in one day for it to be a coincidence. 

After some discussion, Aris helped  to resolve the issue by hiring Mourn the bard and Nosr to work for him. They entered the city to buy provisions. Almost as soon as they entered they were accosted by members of the city guard and questioned about the disappearance of two of Silvio's apprentices. Mourn helped  to get the watch to back off with some playing of the lyre and the trio continued on their way to buy provisions for Aris's make-shift camp outside the city. 

They returned without incident to see the elf still sleeping and Benito in meditations. Upon hearing of the missing apprentices, Benito immediately called for the new group to search them out--they could have or may become victims of the Stalker!  Debating whether to awaken the wild elf, they formed a plan.....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 15, 2002)

*Stalker*

*Elesias 2, 1372 :On the Hunt for the Stalker, part I *

_[DM notes: I used the Color of Ambition adventure in the new FRCS. It worked well since some of the players already had pre-conceived notions about the Red Wizards, especially Aris. As it turns out they were both wrong AND right...] _

Benito and Morn decide to return to town and question Silvio about his apprentices. They learn that Tolf and Elohnn frequent a tavern on the northwest side of Alagohn, where the stone and brick construction so prevalent in Turmish's capital gives way to wooden and mortar structures. The tavern is called the Black Bull and is frequented by day-laborers involved in either farming or hauling produce from the nearby hamlets and farming villages into the city proper. This is basically Alaghon's suburban sprawl and it is during the lunch hour so the place is crowded.
Benito, not being subtle and somewhat naive in the ways of economics, drops 5gp at the bar before Mourn can advise him a proper course of action, to ask the bartender to get everyone's attention. For that handsome sum of money, the bartender complies and bangs a nearby rusted bucket. Everyone stops and Benito has the floor. He takes the opportunity to remind everyone about the menance of the Stalker especially this day after the Feast of the Moon _[for the past 12 yrs, the Feast of the Moon has become dangerous in Turmish, and especially in Alaghon as members of the Cult of Malar take advantage of lovers or newlyweds meeting in romantic places to commit murder]_, and that he and his companion are looking for two possible victims. Benito's speech is incredible and he even gets many of the patrons to renew commitments to the gods of good (and especially to Tyr). They are also very forthcoming and tell Benito and Morn that the two apprentices were seen leaving in the company of a tall dark-haired woman. No one know where they went, however. 

Frustrated from the lack of more information, Benito decides to go back to the Temple of Justice and seek advice from his mentor, Brother Gippeto. On the way out, Morn suggests that they at least check out around the building and alleyways. They spot what looks like a body in the alley and rush to its aid!

As it turns out, the person is not dead, but hung-over. The body reeks of spirits, but Benito uses a cure minor wounds to revive the drunk. With some incentive money, they discover which direction the two apprentices went with the dark-haired woman.

They find the trail of the three people thanks to recent rain and moist ground. About a mile or so away on the outskirts of the city where it is wooded, they see that the three met a wagon. Two sets of prints disappear and the wagon tracks head south while a lone set of prints heads northeast back towards the city. Morn and Benito follow the lone set of prints which leads then to the Red Wizard Enclave on the northside of the city. It is late afternoon, and the enclave is still open for business. Benito spots a lone raven circling the establishment while he talks to a guard and honestly explains the situation. A wizard is called for and she begins goading and accusing Benito of bringing falsehoods and lies to discredit her and her fellows. It is clear that she is hiding something. Her superior is called for by the guards, but before another wizard can arrive, Morn pulls Benito away from the enclave before a fight errupts and they are thoroughly thrashed. The two leave. Benito decides to head for the Temple of Justice, but Morn runs back to the Heroes' beach camp on the south side of Alaghon. They arrive at their destinations without incident. 

Back at the camp, Mourn relates to Aris and the rest of the company what happened. Aris is perturbed. They set watches, but the night goes by uneventfully. The heretofore nameless wild elf, Ellysidel, spots a lone wolf watching the camp. 

The next morning Benito rises early and has morning prayer with the brothers. He is challenged by Gippeto to think first about the abducted apprentices instead of the possibly guilty Red Wizard. So he leaves the temple to gather his fellow Heroes so they can track the wagon, already a day and a half ahead. En route to the camp, Benito is attacked. A roguish character attempts to suprise him, but Tyr is with the young cleric and he spots the mugger before he strikes. "You ask to many questions," he says, but Benito takes him down before the rogue can speak again. He then has to whirl around while another thug tries to charge him from behind. The thug misses. The next round Benito misses and takes a nasty stab to the shoulder as the assailant jabs with his short sword . He notices that the thug is sweating and cries out in pain, and accuses Benito of not fighting fairly and of using foul magicks. The cleric then calls upon the retribution of Tyr for his attack and strikes the fighter mightily across the abdomen, downing him with his longsword. He also sees the muggers chain shirt melt and the fighter blister from the heated metal. The thug goes down screaming. 

Benito stabilizes both his attackers with his minor healing magic and awaits for the militia to arrive. The thugs are taken in for questioning where Benito learns that they were hired from the Salty Dog by a tall, dark-haired woman to mug him. He takes possession of their weapons armor and coin as compensation, but give the militia sergeant the fighter's short sword and some money for his and his fellow's help. He returns to the Temple of Justice where once again he is encouraged to pursue the kidnapped apprentices and refrain from exacting justice/vengeance on the Red Wizards. 

Worried that he has not shown up to the camp by highsun, the Heroes under Aris pack up their gear and enter the city to check on Benito's whereabouts. They catch up with him at the temple and learn what had happened. Already provisioned, they set off at once in pursuit of the wagon..... 

_[Next time....our Heroes catch up with the wagon and learn a little of the power of the Emerald Enclave]_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 15, 2002)

*Eleasias 3-9, 1372: On the Hunt for the Stalker, part II*

The Heroes of the Vilhon Reach have no trouble following the wagon since it travels off the beaten path in moist ground towards the south. They pursue the wagon for two days each of which is uneventful except for the wolf that watches them at night just outside their camp. By the third day Aris and Ellysidel realize that the party will not catch up to the wagon unless they force march during the night. Therefore, they decide to continue pursuit despite the possibility of fatigue. Tymora blesses them, however, as they come across the wagon encamped four hours later. Aris and Ellyisdel are fatigued and decide to rest before anything else happens. Most of the party rests for four hours while Mourn sneaks to within 50 ft of the camp to keep an eye on what the party has decided are slavers. He sees one guard and two sleeping bodies as well as a team of horses and a covered wagon. 

Four hours later, Aris joins Mourn at the 50 ft mark. Nosr, Benito, and Ellysidel hang back at around 100ft. The slavers are subdued quickly with a combination of sleep spells from Nosr and two uses of Mourn's color spray wand. Ellysidel and Benito run through the grass and brush creating plenty of diversion and the slavers only get on crossbow shot off which goes wide. They are tied up quickly and the prisoners--Talf, Elohnn and two others--are discovered. They are drugged to near unconsciousness and cannot be revived. 

Interrogation of the slavers reveals that they are Thayvan and taking their slaves, which the merchant contends were purchased legally, south to slave markets. While slavery is not practiced in Turmish, other countries and city-states in the Vilhon have a brisk trade in humanoind cargo. Clearly, there seems to be an underground slave trade in Turmish as evidenced by Ellysidel's experience and the Thayvan slave merchant. In time, Benito's cross-examination shows that the kidnapped apprentices were not obtained as debtors and there is no clear record of the transaction. He discovers the monetary exchange for the boys in one of the merchant's account books. The guards spill the beans readily and even tell that the transaction was with the Red Wizard Kizzaf. 

This is enough evidence for Benito and the rest of the Heroes. They high-tail it back towards Alaghon. It takes 3 days and on the 2nd night back, the camp is ambushed. The lone wolf has become 10, complete with several druids who demand that the slavers be handed over. A daylight spell is sent amid the camp to emphasize the point and show the Heroes that they are outnumbered. They have no choice but to hand the Thayvans over. Benito and Aris squirm as they feel that they have cheated the guards after promising them freedom. Ellysidel has no problem and is glad that justice will be done. A mist obscures the camp, and screams of the slavers are heard as they are led or whisked away. As quickly as they arrived, the druids depart. 

The Heroes of the Vilhon have mixed emotions as they return to Alaghon, but are resolved to tie up the loose end of the Red Wizard Kizzaf. Benito has an audience with Denton Crimsgard, the high priest of the Temple of Justice. Denton reminds Benito that the supervisor of the enclave is not evil, nor are most of the Thayvans present. He warns him not to cause trouble that would jeapordize the enclave's relationship with Alaghon. 

After resting a day, the Heroes of the Vilhon proceed to the enclave. Benito asks to speak to Hinnar, the head of the Red Wizards in Alaghon, but Kizzaf comes out instead and her and Benito exchange verbal insults. A savvy guard does proceed to get the supervisor and Hinnar arrives on the scene. Seeing that the jig is up, Kizzaf summons four zombies that errupt from the ground. Hinnar and the guards watch as the battle is joined. 

Mourn attempts to tumble around the zombies and get into position to take Kizzaf out with a color spray. However, he fails to do so and is knocked unconscious by a zombie. Benito calls upon the holiness of Tyr and the might is sufficient to destroy them. This blessing allows Nosr to get a clear shot with his magic missile and Aris to close on Kizzaf. He strikes her across the leg. Ellysidel also weighs in with his greatsword, but the attack is deflected by Kizzaf's protection magicks. She backs up and blasts the attackers with burning hands, but they roll and duck to avoid the full force of the flames. Benito draws his longsword and attempts to flank the evil wizardess, but misses his attack. Aris and Nosr connect, with scimitar and magic missle to finish her. Benito stabilizes Morn who thankfully will live to play another day. 

Hinnar allows the Heroes to give Kizzaf the _coup de grace_,and as the guards clean up the mess, sits down with Benito to examine the evidence. She has a wizard make a copy and the players are rewarded with 300gp worth of potions and thanks from the enclave for helping them to sustain their cordial relationship with Alaghon. There is also the understanding that the Heroes will use discretion in talking about the actions of Kizzaf, the rouge wizard. They leave the enclave before Tymora's smile leaves them...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 15, 2002)

*Down time in Alaghon, 10 Eleasias to 10 Eleint, 1372 *

The next month, the Heroes rest and recuperate from their journey. Aris joins the weapons & armorcrafters guild in Alaghon and he and Benito begin to make armor and weapons to sell and better equip the party. Benito also finds greater enlightenment as a cleric of Tyr. All of the party takes quarters at the temple and end up paying only for their meals. Aris also rents out space at the temple for him and Benito to work. 

About 1 month later, the Heroes are contacted by the Hinnar of the Red Wizards Enclave. She has a job for them. Benito and Aris go to the enclave to meet with her... 

"As you know, we are in the business of selling minor magic items. We wish to expand our business to include trading and selling magic items that are not so minor. We would like to hire you and your companions to treasure-hunt for us." 
"What's the catch?" Asks Aris 

"Catch? There is not catch. We are hiring you in good faith." 
"What do we get to keep, then?" 

"The monetary reward that you find we will divide 70% for you and 30% for us. We reserve the right to select gems and jewels for use in our arcane studies. We also ask first choice of magic items that are found. Worry not, warriors," Hinar smiles assuringly, " we look for only things that we as wizards may use." 

"That sounds fine by me," says Benito. 

This earns a glare from Aris, who responds, "Give us a day to think about it." 

Amidst Benito's protests, they leave. 

Aris decides to take Nosr along and gather some information on this new venture by the Red Wizards. 

Not particularly thrilled with the prospect of being "adventurers-for-hire" for the Red Wizards, Aris goes job hunting. He takes Nosr with him to see what they can find. 

They discover that they are not the only 'heroes' that the Thayvian Enclave hires, and that there are always jobs for caravan guards across Turmish (which is "Assuredly safe," according to the militia) to Hlondeth ("Once you reach those border foothills, it is utter lawlessness. Those snake-lovers can't even keep the kobolds in line!"). 

However, one lead takes them to a restaurant called Razmiko's. There they are treated to lunch by the day manager and asked for some pretty good money to hunt for some rare blue snails on the fringes of the country near dangerous forests and mountains. Snails in a pot are a delicacy in Alaghon and Turmish. Aris frowns and excuses himself and Nosr. The prospects do not look good.... 

That night, the Heroes discuss their options in the safety of the Temple of Justice. Aris has a dream--He sees snails covering tall grasses and crawling over reeds. The reeds part and he sees a majestic unicorn being led by an athletic, bronzed and dark-haired woman who appears to be a huntress or at least spends a lot of time outdoors. She says simply, "Your master is to be found here, " as she motions to the surrounding marshy landscape. The dream abruptly ends and Aris awakens. 

"Snails," Aris mutters as he rubs his face. "Yuck!"


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 15, 2002)

*Benito interlude...*

*Benito’s encounter with Salazar  (12  Eleint, 1372)* 

As the rest of his new found friends were making the preparations for their long journey north towards the mountains, Benito went back to the only place he has ever called home, the Temple of Tyr, to seek advice from Brother Gipetto on the upcoming trek. Walking through the solemn halls of the temple Benito can't help but smile as he thinks back upon his childhood. How many times did brother Gippeto send him to scrub these very floors as punishment for boyhood pranks on some of the more somber brothers of the temple. Suddenly shaken from his nostalgic haze an old blind brother known simply as Salazar starts to slowly make his way towards Benito.

"Nito, is this you I hear?"

"Yes brother Salazar, did you need something ?" 

"Yes young one, come closer I think the time has come to tell you the truth of your past." 

Intrigued by this Benito goes to the eldery man. The elder brother tells Benito that he was not left on the steps of the temple as he has been told his since he was young enough to listen. Instead he assails Benito with a tale of a fair young maiden of noble birth who came to, then young, Brother Gipetto in the dead of night carrying a small infant. She tells Gipetto  that the childs father is in fact a powerful Malarite and intends to sacrifice the newborn to Malar at the newmoon. In a bizarre blood ritual intended to elevate him to the head of the cult of Malar in Chondath. Though the mother herself is a Malarite she claims she was seduced by the older man and new little of the evil ways of the cult till recently. Sobs wracking her body she begs Brother Gipetto  to protect the young child from the Malarites and explains that the last place he would ever think to look for the child would be in a haven of the god Tyr. She tells him that if the man should ever find young Benito and spill his blood in this ritual that he would gain power from on high and become a true monster in form as well as spirit. After reassuring the young girl that no harm would come to her child she fled into the darkness of the night leaving the young acolyte to ponder what had transpired.

Brother Salazar tells Benito that even as Gipetto raised him as his own he always kept a watchful eye out for agents of the stalker whom might have discovered where the child had been hidden. His head spinning with turbulent emotion Benito turns his back on the elder brother and begins to weep bitterly. 

Later that day Benito regains enough composure to go to the one man who can tell him the truth, Jepetto. After telling Gipetto of the tale that brother Salazar told him he pauses for a moment and then solemnly asks him if it is true. Gipetto replies almost flippantly that Benito should not put any stock in the inane ravings of an obviously crazy old man. Yet Benito notes that Gipetto never comes out and denies the allegations merely sidesteps the issue. Feeling as if his worst fears have been confirmed Benito asks him if he thinks that the son is responsible for the sins of the father. To this Gipetto places a hand on Benito's shoulder and tells him that each man must forge his own destiny independent of the shackles of heritage or birth. Somewhat comforted Benito bids Gipetto farewell as he heads out to meet with his fellow adventurers.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 16, 2002)

*Quest for  the Snails*

*13-23 Eleint, 1372  The Quest for the Snails I,
Getting there is half the fun!*

After provisioning for 2 days (including a trip to the Red Wizard's enclave to buy potions!), the Heroes set out for Starfall Stream Pool in the shadow of the Orsaun Mountains. From here they will travel into the Shadow Wood to hunt for the snails. This is all the way across Turmish to the west, a journey of 10 days, but at 50gp a bucket, the Heroes decide that it is worth the effort. Plus, Aris being the leader, made the final decision after consulting with Benito about his dream. 

Here is one surprising side-note and maybe some insight into Aris's character. He asks for a blessing by Brother Gippeto for the journey before the adventurers depart. 

After the first day, the party makes it to the shores of Evenstar Lake where they are greeted warmly by villagers of Evenstar village, a small hamlet of fisherfolk on the shores of the lake. Benito takes the time to preach and heal while the rest of the party makes camp near the lakeshore slightly outside the village. That night, their peace is broken by an assassination attempt on Benito. The assassins are subdued through force and magic and the discovery is made that they worship Malar. Benito explodes and kicks the teeth out of one of the prisoners, after which the prisoner spits blood on the cleric of Tyr. Aris has to forcibly pull him away, but an enraged Benito kicks the prisoner unconscious before Nosr can cast sleep on the cleric to calm him down. In the meantime the constable is called and the two prisoners are taken to the village’s hardly-used jailhouse. The party is ever vigilant the rest of the night, but is passes uneventfully. The next day the village leader and constable apologize to the party and help to re-provision them as much as they can (mostly with dried fish and other foodstuffs). Benito scours the village to try to detect more evil, but is unsuccessful. He taunts the prisoners but quickly repents, realizing that his anger and confusion have gotten the best of him. He leaves telling the Malarites that he will pray for their souls. 

The party makes their way around the lake and head northwest towards the ruins of Ironcloak Keep. The day is uneventful, but at night one and then two worgs watch the camp. The party scares them away with lanterns. They move northwest at a more rapid pace not wanting more of the twisted wolves (servants of the Stalker?) to catch up with them. Near dusk they run across another adventuring party. There is a tense standoff as the spokeswoman for the other group and Aris threaten each other with a crossbow. Mourn sees one of the other group attempting to hide in the brush and calls him out. Benito attempts to smooth things over. Nosr readies a spell. Ellysidel holds back his rage. In the end the party is asked to move on even with the possible threat of worgs in pursuit. 

"We'll take our chances," says the crossbow-wielding woman after talking to her hulking, great-sword wielding superior that the party sees from a distance. 

"Suit yourself, " says Aris shrugging his shoulders and motioning for the party to move on. 

The night and the next few days are uneventful. During the afternoon one day, with the standoff far behind, a giant bee startles the horses and the wagon is overturned spilling Nosr and almost trapping Mourn under empty barrels and buckets. The bee is angered by an arrow shot from Ellysidel, Benito hacks at the bee, Aris and Nosr knock it to the ground with bolt and magic missle. However, it is left up to the wild elf to dispatch the vermin. He does so to great effect cleaving the bee in twain with his House Cloud-dancer masterwork greatsword, covering Benito with bee goo and guts. 

Tyr and Tymora are with the party as they continue towards the west and begin to see foothills and mountains in the distance. There are no events for several days. 

Estimating a day to go to the town of Starfall Stream Pool, they camp in the shadows of the Orsauns. That night, while Benito is on watch, the party is attacked by orc scouts. Feeling that Tyr is with him, Benito charges the orcs and decapitates his first adversary with a mighty blow from "Mano de la Justicia" [side note: the character who plays Benito has decided that Turmic is like Spanish. Trans. of the sword's name : Hand of Justice]. Two of the orcs flee into the rocky hills. One stays and trys to do battle with Benito. The cleric avoids a cleave from the orc's greataxe, but misses with his attack. Aris, however, takes out the raider with his crossbow. Benito decides to pursue the remaining orcs. The Heroes are forced to follow to prevent the suddenly bloodthirsty cleric from getting himself killed. Fortunately Nosr is able to subdue the fleeing orcs with a _sleep_ spell. Benito stabs one orc in the face before he has to fall back as other orcs fire arrows from cover. He takes an arrow in the leg before ducking behind some rocks. The rest of the party catches up. Several rounds of bow fire are exchanged and two orcs are knocked off with super-accurate shots from Mourn,Nosr, and Aris. Aris hits one in the neck. Nosr is also hit in the shoulder. All the while Mourn is singing a mighty war song in elvish from days long past. It inspires the troops. Ellysidel and Aris tire of the exchange and while Benito heals the wounded and Nosr and Mourn keep the orcs honest with crossbow fire, the warriors sneak up the rocks to flank the orcs. Ellysidel charges his and chops him in half, spraying blood across the rocks. The other orc grabs his weapon and turns to face the madly grinning and bloody elf, but before he can take action, he is cut down from the flank by Aris. Victory for the Heroes!

The other orc is manacled and Aris is shocked when he discovers the vicious coup de' grace of the cleric of Tyr. 

"Your manner of justice strikes me as very, very odd, Benito." 
To which Benito responds at first with prideful silence and later, in private, shame.... 

The next day the party reaches Starfall Stream Pool more experienced than when they began the journey. Nosr has gotten the hang of his magical gifts and a new spell comes to him. Mourn decides that he will train under Aris to gain some fighting skill. Ellysidel has improved with his new great weapon and the training of his ancestors comes back to him during the period of reverie after the battle. Benito has to go and pray privately to reflect on his chaotic actions. They take quarters at the Wood's Edge Inn and rest and train before the next leg of their journey...into the Shadow Wood and the hunt for the snails.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 16, 2002)

*Hero update*

_Here is an update on the characters! As of 23 Eleint, 1372_

*Aris Cloud-dancer: * 1st level male air genasi fighter  from southeastern Tethyr. He has fought in the recent wars against the Knights of the Black Gauntlet in Ithal Pass. He is also realzing how much woodcraft and ranging is neccessary. Hence the pursuit of the 'Snail Quest'. 

*Benito Moltos: * 2nd level male human cleric of Tyr, a native of Alaghon, Turmish. Read the post above to learn more on this young, fervant priest's history. 

*Nosr: * 2nd level male half-elf sorcerer from Starmantle, on the Dragon Coast. Aris has taken this lad under his wing to temper his emotions and perhaps curb his maliciousness, bred from the influence of foul Westgate. 

*Mourn of Evereska:* 1st level/1st level male sun elven bard/fighter . A sun elven bard? Why would a sun elf travel from the Fortress and without any wealth? His past remains a mystery. 

*Ellysidel of Chondalwood:* 2nd level male wild elf barbarian. He loves his new greatsword and bides his time with his new companions--but not without gratitude to Aris and Benito--in the hopes that the slavers can be found and he and the ghostwise halfling that saved his life can be avenged or rescued.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 16, 2002)

*Aris interlude...*

_originally posted by honorwolf:_

Let it be known that I am the teller of Aris's Tale. Just a little background information on our resident, brusque Air Genasi fighter. Aris hails from the Southeastern reaches of Tethyr, most recently before Alaghon he was at Ithal Pass, fighting against the Knights of the Black Gauntlet and all their Zhentarim scum, and before that engaged with the civil war in Tethyr to put Queen Zaranada and King Haedrak III on their rightful throne. On behalf of his family Aris CloudDancer risked much of his business (Armour and Weapons) to the war effort in the early days of the war and fought much as the next soldier in the later days, especially at the First Siege of Myratma, where Aris learned and watched first hand how nobility and titles did not necessarily confered leadership abilities and how inadequate leaders led to a slaughter of an army. 

IN particular his, being one of the few survivors Aris has further taken the view of being pragmatic, especially in warfare. Aris cannot stand inefficiency having seen so called nobles lead their soldiers to their deaths because of their pride, to this point he has developed a keen interest in tactics and strategy and better ways to wage war with fewest lossed possible, "Victory through superior strategy and not brute force" Pride does not enter into Aris's battle plans or single combat. That is not to say he is without honor, he is just simply pragmatic. Little known background information for all you readers another reason for the straightforward, brusque, and seemingly tactless demeanor, is that Aris CloudDancer was once a slave he sees no point in beating around the bush Life was brutal for Aris in his younger days having to endure harsh, slaving, servitude to a Dao, as payment for a debt going back generations. The rest is a tale for another day. 

Our boy is not bitter he is gruff, practical, and needs no guile except in warfare. And in War, there are no rules. Just imagine a darkskinned, no nonsense, Air Genasi. His hair is so dark that it has bluish highlights, and their always seem to be that cool breeze going on there for his hair and cloak in his dramatic victory poses remeniescience of Ryu in streetfighter. He views Benito the fervant Priest as young, brash, and impetous and really fears for his life. Aris cares for the group as a big brother, he sees Mourn as a young elf who needs a friend and someone to confide in him also Aris aware of his own shortcomings hire the young bard as a herald and diplomat for Aris.

He feels that Nosr is a young, angry, abused, potential powerhouse who needs guidance and steering in the right direction, so as not to become bitter and hateful. Ellisydyll as a great ally and friend who would be there for him and also as a brother who needs to learn more of the world so he can accomplish his goals. and possibly stir this great elven warrior to go in the same direction Aris has in mind, and finally Benito as a really younger brother who would get himself killed and whose naivety will allow himself to be used and truly crush the young acoylyte's spirit. Aris cannot abide a crushed spirit, having being a slave for many years. Of course being as Charismatic as Aris is (8) he lets his actions speak for him. He will always be blunt. It will remain to see who will see this of Aris in the many days to come.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 16, 2002)

*Quest for the Snails (cont.)*

*24 Eleint to 1 Marponeth, 1372 The Quest for the Snails part II, A Paladin Rides In*

_[DM note and *SPOILER WARNING *:I am running the adventure 'The Valley of the Snails' found in Dungeon #87. It has been scaled up to reflect the party's numbers and levels] _

Starfall Stream Pool does not have much nor is there much to do. It does possess a shrine to Lathander. Vineyards dot the hilly landscape and vintages are requested on the coast in droves. Somehow, it remains small. 

For the last week of Eleint, the Heroes train and rest for their Snail Hunt. They also interrogate their orcish prisoner. It does not go well for the orc. He is eventually gutted by Aris and the party learns nothing of any orcish strength in the area. The local constable is frightened of the prospect of orc raiders in Starfall Stream Pool. He sends word to Blisingdell requesting troops from the lord there to help bolster his meager militia. Aris talks him into placing the orchead on a stake to scare any would-be raiders off. The head works well as a scarecrow according to the Wood's Edge Inn's proprietor who owns the field. 

On the first of Marponeth, Benito's attempts to proselytize the locals, and Aris's morning training session with Mourn and Ellysidel are interrupted by a not so normal site. An amazingly beautiful woman enters the town leading a horse. She proceeds to the Inn and when she meets Benito on the street outside the shrine to Lathander she agrees to celebrate Tyr's Holy day (which occurs on the 1st, 13th, and 22nd of the month). Apparently she is a worshipper of the god of justice. She introdcues herself as Alberia "someone's"-daughter from Cormyr. She takes quarters at the inn, has her horse and gear stowed, meets the rest of the heroes practicing their martial arts (Ellysidel remarks, "I've never seen a woman like you before!") , and then accompanies Benito in worship services. By this time the shrine to Lathander is empty and over the course of the week, Benito had established a relationship with the local priest, so they hold their services there. The woman clearly has this presence about her. 

Meanwhile, a old man named Ryan Tollocke seeks the rest of the party out at breakfast. He tells them that he is concerned that his friend Jazzad is overdue and may have come to harm especially with orcs in the area. Aris wonders what business is it of theirs if a woodsman gets lost in his own woods. He tells Ryan that he would like to help, but they are looking for rare blue snails. The old man replies. 

"There is a valley in the forest where Jazzad tells me the snails are found under every stone and crawl over every bush."

Aris, Mourn, and Nosr's eyes light up and they imagine lots and lots of gold. Ellysidel has already decided to find this Jazzad for the old man. Plus it is an excuse to get into the woods. 

"We'll find your friend, Ryan Tollocke," says Aris. "In fact we will leave today." Aris slams an open palm on the table. 

Ryan Tollocke beams, "You are truly heroes. Thank you so much."

Aris instructs Mourn to retrieve Benito. Mourn goes to the shrine and listens for a while hearing Benito speak of seeing hammers and other Tyrite holy symbols. Mourn is unmoved. After the worship is over, Mourn informs them of Aris's decision. Benito is ready; Alberia is reluctant to divert from her quest, she says to Benito, but on the way to the Inn, the priest of Tyr convinces her to join the Heroes. 

"Perhaps, you meeting us is part of Tyr's plan. One cannot always quest alone. Lend us your swordarm and I am sure we will lend you ours when the time comes." 

They proceed back to the inn, where Aris and the rest have already packed and made arrangements. He assumes that the warrior woman is going with them, so he pays for the stabling of her horse for another tenday. This irritates Alberia, who 1)insists on taking her horse and 2)the presumptuousness of the man to pay for her even when she is not part of the group of adventurers. 

"Do what you want to do," Aris shrugs,"but we have been told that the woods are thick and treacherous. It is unwise to take your mount." 

Alberia does not budge and the company proceed towards the Shadow Wood. It takes them but an hour and a half to reach the wood's edge. Here they see a rock shelf covered with jack-o-lanterns with a trail snaking down into the woods about 200 yrds away. Alberia and Mourn do not detect evil or magic and the party continues. They find that they must travel single file and Alberia decides to lead her horse. She is assigned to the guard the rear. 

Ellysidel leads the party scouting about 40ft ahead. A few hours later, they arrive at a clearing/crossroads in the woods. The trail continues west and another trail branches north. There is a used fire pit and a wooden box. Ellysidel spots a not-very-cleverly hidden covered pit at the edge of the clearing in front of the trail and sees the box rattle. He gets the rest of the party. After much to do, the heroes open the box and release a fox. Aris spies a leather collar on the fox. 

"Catch him!" yells the Tethyrian. 

Benito tries and after much clumsiness falls into the pit which has spikes. While gravely wounded, Benito is not dead. Aris manges to grab fox and he and Ellysidell calm him down. They discover that his name is Willy. Perhaps he belongs to this Jazzad fellow, they muse. Mourn finds two more pits and uncovers them to avoid any more clerical acrobatics. Aris discovers rotten venison in the remains of the fire. The campsite has been unused for days. The adventurers proceed west. 

During the course of the next few hours they are assaulted by wolves. The first group mauls Ellysidel visciously, but does not knock him down. The elven barbarian savagely cuts them down with the help of his companions. Two try and escape but are killed with sword slash and bolts. Both Benito and Alberia heal the barbarian. Alberia secretly uses her lay hands, which confuses the cleric greatly as he sees her patch the wild elf with bandages and his wounds heal. 

"Where did you learn that and where did you get those bandages?!" exclaims Benito. "I can't do that with my training at first aid!"

_[DM note: this was really funny as the player even went so far as to look up heal in the PHB. Way to go malachai_rose!] _

More wolves attack much later in the day at dusk. The woods are dark, and it is hard for Benito to see. No one else has much of a problem. Aris is hit and knocked to the ground and Ellysidel takes more damage from the wolves. Aris levitates into the air, shaking the wolf from him. Nosr blasts one with magic missle. Alberia casts light on herself and charges forward. The rest of the party is suprised by Alberia's and Aris's use of magic. Benito exclaims that Aris must be possessed and Alberia must be blessed. One wolf flees into the forest. The other two are slain. Benito finally realizes that Alberia is a paladin. 

Aris decides to scout on ahead by levitating through the trees _[imagine Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon]_. The party travels in the dark. Only Benito cannot see, so Alberia helps to guide him along the trail. The trail turns south and Aris can see the edge of a cliff 2-3 miles away. Beyond that he sees a large batholith rising from the forest. Fearing more attacks from wolves, he makes the call to travel at least to the cliffs if not the great rock so they can defend on open ground. 

Before they Heroes can move forward, Nosr, Aris and Mourn feel sharp pains on their arms, neck, and legs. They the party hears running through the underbrush and when Benito opens the shutters of his lantern, they see goblins running away through the brush. Aris fires his crossbow, and Ellysidel lets loose and arrow, but they hit trees and bushes instead of the fleeing humanoids. Aris also sees that he was hit by a dart. He quickly pulls it out and sees a blue resin at its tip. 

"Poison! Be careful, companions. These darts are coated with poison." 

The goblins get away. Mourn is alright. Aris has a nasty gash across his neck from what appears to be an expert strike, but is otherwise fine. When they look to Nosr, who has suddenly grown quiet, they see him lying on the ground, unconscious having succumbed to the poison-ladden dart. Benito heals Aris while Alberia straps Nosr to the back of her horse. Aris ammends his decision to lead the party to the cliffs. 

"We camp here and prepare ourselves a defensible position. Let us expect to be besieged this night by those treacherous beasties." 

"Tyr be with us. I fear we will not leave this forest alive," mutters Benito..... 
====================
_Will the heroes survive the night? Will they find Jazzad and the blue snails? What is Alberia's quest? 
I love cliffhangers!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Player comments*

Originally posted by honorwolf:

_Comments from the Cloud-dancer!_

Benito actually said that Aris was blessed by the Gods . Benito thinks that Tyr smiles upon Aris. Even though Aris respects Tyr and his goals, Aris loving justice himself, he is not too thrilled to have a a pair of holy rollers of Tyr along. Although the addition of a Paladin, such as Albeira(I hope I spelled that right), adds to the party's punch, Aris has his reservations. She seems to question Aris's motives and the way he sees it, "You may be a Paladin, but that does not put you beyond reproach. Remember all will be judged by Tyr." Aris knows that their high ideals and romanticized ideas of adventure and heroes will lead to conflict with him and the rest of the party due to his pragmatic views, especially where the company is concerned. But Aris does see the value in such of their combined counsel, to perhaps temper his pragmaticism. Things will come to a head when the Paladin questions the intentions of Aris, in regards to the company's and especially Benito's well being, Aris wonders about Beniot, whose current joy and obvious new found loyalty given over to the newcomer, may seperate his loyalty to the rest of the company. Aris forsees a day when the young cleric must decide to whom he must lend his ear. It is already evident that in the young Cleric's eyes the Paladin could not possibly be wrong in anything. "Death awaits those who are never cautious." Refering already to the always charging ahead method of fighting already seen in the Paladin and the Cleric. Their eagerness for battle may cost the group heavily. This Aris hopes to temper. The Paladin he surmises is excellent from horseback, she could be used to protect their flank and flank their enemies, the cleric can be used to support the sorceror and the bard as they cast spells and lend bardic inspiration, the barbarian and Aris in the forefront taking the battle to the enemy. Aris wants more teamwork and he knows this will come with more training and time, hopefully it can all come together before they lose their lives in the goblin infested forest that they find themselves in.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*'Snails, part III*

*1 to 2 Marponeth, 1372 Quest for the Snails part III,Scene 1: Goblins! *

Predictably, the goblins attack. They strike during Alberia and Aris's watch somehow penetrating the makeshift barrier defenses that the heroes placed at ground level. Aris takes a nasty hit to the back of the neck while a poison needle strikes Alberia on her exposed shoulder. The alarm is raised and the companions awake. Benito evens the playing field (at least for himself) by casting an obscuring mist. The goblins begin chanting and continue firing needles from their poison-ladden blowguns. It seems as though there are goblins everywhere. Alberia seems the target of choice and is even hit in the cheek. Nosr is hit as well and becomes very slow and groggy. Fortunately the mists prevent all the needles from hitting their intended targets, but the howling goblins keep firing and despite the mist seem to be 'expert marksmen'. Aris, Ellysidel, Mourn, and Nosr fire arrows and spells randomly into the trees. Aris gives the call to retreat to the trail and make for the cliffs. Nosr and Mourn clear the way with a sleep spell and a blast from Mourn's _color spray_ wand. They are rewarded with at least one THUNK! as a goblin falls from its perch in the trees. Alberia aids Benito who cannot see in the darkness onto her horse. Ellysidel bolts ahead. There are some moments of crazy, headlong flight from under the canopy of trees until the heroes finally regroup on the trail and force march towards the cliffs. Alberia succumbs to poison of at least four darts and falls unconscious. Ellysidel and Aris carry her. Fortunately, the goblins do not pursue. 

The weary heroes find a defensible hill near the cliff's edge with plenty of clear area around it. The hill also has a cave entrance at its base. Aris and Benito proceed to argue about whose decision and repsonsibility it was to remain in the forest, and about the fallen paladin and almost leaving her behind. It becomes heated to the point that Aris attempts to strike at Benito after the cleric of Tyr yells at him to "hold his tongue". Each goes to his own "corner" after this. 

Meanwhile Mourn, a slowed Nosr, and Ellysidel are hailed from the cave. They challenge the humanoid who yells at them and end up chasing it back into the cave, with the wild elf taking the lead. They discover a moon elf who has been hiding from the goblins who took out his small adventuring party. At first he does not want to join them preferring the safety of the cave since he knows the goblins avoid it, but hunger and companionship prevail. The elf gives his name as Balin ,which draws wierd glances and comments from both Ellysidel and Mourn.

"Isn't that a dwarven name?" asks the haughty sun elf. 

Balin just shrugs his shoulders. He is introduced to Aris who takes him aside while Nosr taunts him as a coward for leaving his former companions. Apparently, the poison has loosened his tongue as well as slow down his relfexes! Aris and Balin strike a deal and Balin joins the group. The rest of the night passes with Benito keeping vigil over Alberia and the rest of the group under Aris watching the north and east towards the forest, wary of goblins. There is much tension in the air as the heroes have seemingly divided over ideological lines.....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*1-2 Marponeth, 1372 Quest for the Snails part III, Scene 2: Buckets? Doh! *

The night for the Heroes is uneventful and while Alberia has a slight headache, she is otherwise unaffected by the blue poison that the goblins use in their darts. Nosr, however, is still slowed and not his dextrous self, but he feels he is getting better. The heroes also remember at this point that poor Willy was left behind at the camp. 

"He is probably in a goblin stew by now," muses Nosr. "Willy!" yells Ellysidel, but the adventurers realize that it is probably too late. 

Alberia also acts as a mediator between Aris and Benito and tensions are cooled (well who can resist a charismatic blond from Cormyr?). After looking at the steepness of the cliff and surveying the "armored-ness" of the party--Alberia and Benito have heavy and medium armor--Aris decides that the group will traverse the caverns to the bottom of the valley. They hear the wind and see the exit when looking over the cliff. They had also seen bats enter from there in the pre-dawn hours. Balin warns the group that some deadly creatures make part of the caves their home. 
Alberia has a problem, however. She has to leave her horse in the first 'room' of the cavern system. Saying farewell, and giving the faithful steed instructions, she follows the heroes down. Balin and Aris take the lead and Balin finds a crude trip-rope. The two scouts then squeeze through a narrow part of the caverns into a larger room. That is when chaos ensues. Aris sees something moving on the ceiling but then darkness falls upon he and Balin. Balin screams. Alberia dispels the darkness with her own light and Benito unleashes his lantern and squeezes through the gap followed by Ellysidel and then Alberia. Aris sees this octopus-like creature englufing Balin, who falls. One other of these creatures grabs Aris and squeezes. He yells for help. Benito, Ellysidel and Alberia hack away at the beasts and Aris tears free. They are dispatched and Balin is healed by the cleric of Tyr. The bard explains that these creatures are darkmantles. The party continues on, examining the ceiling with more caution. In the next chamber they see many, many bats, but find a trail and silently pass without disturbing the animals. 

Out in the open, the valiant heroes take a break and then follow a well-beaten trail towards a creek and a patch of reeds cut by the water. They see wooded hills and the great granite rock in the distance. When they get to the reed patch, they see tons of blue snails crawling all over the reeds and on the ground.

"Wow, look at all these snails!" exclaims Balin. 

"Why are you so excited?" asks Nosr sarcastically. "Are you looking for snails, too?"

Aris and Benito look at each other at this point, "Buckets! We forgot the buckets," says the cleric of Tyr picturing their wagon and the ten or so buckets and a few barrels inside.

Alberia gets a kick out of the Heroes' greed being thwarted and picks up a snail carefully with a gloved hand. "I got my snail," she says, placing it in a belt pouch.

Aris shakes his head and laughs, "I guess we are just here for Jazzad now."

About that time, a large yellow dog appears behind the party and barks. It then disappears and reappears back along the trail towards the cliffs. The heroes, feeling guilty about Willy decide to follow the dog which Mourn and Ellysidel identify as a blink dog. 
As they follow the pooch, Aris and Alberia put their heads together and really wonder what the restaurant in Alaghon wants with poisonous snails. This is definitely a conundrum that needs investigation. Benito agrees and a common purpose brings calm to tensions developed the night before. The party travels along the northern edge of the cliff, still in the valley, towards wooded hills. The batholith looms menancingly in the distance....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*2 Marponeth, 1372 Quest for the Snails part III, Scene 3: King of the Boars!*

Following the blink dog along the trail, the party realizes that much of their healing magic in the form of potions and scrolls has been depleted. Warily, they trudge across the meadow in the shadow of the cliffs in the Valley of the Snails towards wood-covered hills. As they approach the trees they see a boar-headed beast man standing atop a rock. 

He jumps down from the rock, hurls a spear at Aris and Balin, and yells, "Invaders! Begone from this valley and leave it undefiled, or I, the King of the Boars, will strike you down in Miliekki's name!" 
The spear misses and the beast-man runs into the woods. 

"Jazzad, Miliekki sent me to find you!" yells Aris at the fleeing boar-man. 

"We are not here to harm you. We are servants of Tyr!" scream Benito and Alberia to the creature's back. 

Cautiously, the party enters the woods. It does not matter, as they are ambushed by the woodsman. Trees, bushes and grasses entangle the heroes and the crazed ranger charges them from the underbrush screaming and hacking madly at Aris and Benito with the blades of his handaxes, spraying their blood in all directions _[DM note: I increased the level of Jazzad by 1 to better challenge the players at 2nd level. To adequately reflect his descent into madness, I gave Jazzad a level of barbarian making him a RGR 5/BRB 1]_.

The rest of the party is held fast by the foliage. Ellysidel attempts to break free, but even enraged, he fails. Alberia tears and cuts her way free to help Aris and Benito (causing Ellysidel much embarrassment). Mourn uses his color spray wand almost subduing Aris instead of the mad woodsman, who appears unaffected. Nosr also manages to cast a sleep spell but to no avail. The enraged woodsman continues to hack away at Aris and Benito with amazing and dextrous skill, while the heroes attack to subdue. Mourn begins to sing a tale of Miliekki to avoid accidentally hurting the rest of his fellows. Alberia joins in the attack to subdue the woodsman and the blink dog attacks Benito helping his insane master. 

"Jazzad, Ryan Tollocke sent us to find you. We are your friends!" cries Aris as he dodges axe cuts from the King of Boars. 

"Stop this madness. If you are a true servant of Miliekki and not a servant of the darkness, you will see that we have no quarrel!" pleads Benito. 

"Good ranger please stop! We are here to help!" yells Alberia joining the melee. 

This, together with the elven singing of praise to Miliekki causes Jazzad to stop attacking, step back, and run away into the woods. The blink dog also pauses, confused and then runs after the woodsman. The heroes then extract themselves from the grasping plants, and Benito and Aris heal themselves using more of their rapidly diminishing healing reserves. 

Slowly, the battle-weary adventurers continue, wary of every shadow and every snapping twig. However, Jazzad the mad does not attack and the party comes upon another meadow in this valley. As they cross, they are best by a wild boar. The boar levels Benito as he attempts to stay the charge of the beast against Aris and proceeds to gore the downed cleric. Bravely, Aris attempts to grapple the boar and allow Benito to get up from the ground. This succeeds in distracting the wild swine and it turns its attentions to goring Aris instead. Alberia, Ellyisdel and Balin join the melee with the moon elf flanking the beast to gain advantageous attacks. Mourn begins to sing, bringing bravery to the hearts of his companions. 

From the woods, the Heroes hear a yell, and Nosr turns to see Jazzad the mad ranger charge him from the trees. Valiantly, the sorcerer stands fast and attempts to subdue the madman with sleep, but his efforts prove fruitless as he is struck down by a viscious strike from the woodsman. Jazzad stands over Nosr, drooling and asks, "Who's next?" 

The group combines their efforts and makes quick work of the boar. Realizing that the animal was now only fit for a spit, Aris turns and makes eye contact with the crazed ranger. Quickly Aris, ever the diplomat D ) explains that the boar attacked them first and in accordance with the law of the wild is now dinner. 

With a gleam in his eye and laughter in his voice, Jazzad picks up the fallen sorcerer and cries out, "Dinner!" as he runs back towards the woods. 

The Heroes of the Vilhon Reach and Cormyr look at each other and come to the same conclusion. _Nosr will not be dinner for the ranger and the ranger must die! _ They proceed, heedless of the danger after the rabid ranger. Alberia lags behind and has to contend with the blink dog who nips at her heels. She ends up having a conversation with the mutt trying to explain that they want to help his master, but cannot allow him to eat their friend. 
Just into the woods, Ellysidel makes a flying tackle and connects. He holds on tight while Jazzad struggles and kicks and screams. The rest of the party eventually arrive and inflict much pain on the ranger, beating him well into unconsciousness. They decide not to kill him, but bind and manacle him with several ropes. Battered and bruised, the heroes carry Jazzad out of the woods triumphant. 

"I can't believe I am having a conversation with a dog," sighs Alberia as Benito establishes a simple communication method with the blink dog. He excitedly barks and blinks ahead motioning for the party to follow, leading them around the north side of the massive granite hill to the banks of the river...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*2 Marponeth, 1372 Quest for the Snails part III, Scene 4: Angrad's Band*

The blink dog begins barking and the adventurers hear a splash in the river. They peer up and down it's length and into the water but do not see a thing. They decide to stay on the west side of the river marching amid the rocks that spill from the granite mound. With the late afternoon sun beating down upon them it is hard going. The dog has disappeared and Alberia speculates that it has reached the end of its domain. Benito and Alberia shoulder the responsibility of carrying Jazzad who is still out cold. Tired of his charging into battle, Aris gives Benito a crossbow and explains its use. Aris, Balin and Ellysidel scout ahead as the other adventurers lag 10-20 yards behind. The scouting party passes a narrow point along the river where woods jut over the water a mere 20-30ft away. As the remainder of the party passes, they are assaulted by goblin darts and raise an alarm. Benito, Alberia, Nosr and Mourn with the fallen Jazzad duck behind cover. The scouts attempt to spot the enemy within the woods across the river. Bow fire is exchanged, but it seems a long stalemate is inevitable. 

Alberia then does something rash. She leaves the cover of the rockfalls and jumps into the water where she proceeds to sink like a stone. She is able to grab on to the bank to keep her head up, but does manage to expose herself to fire from the goblins. She is hit a few times. However, her bravery is just what is needed to flush out the goblins. Balin, Ellysidel, and Aris find targets in the woods and begin picking off goblins. Nosr fires a magic missile across the rive and blast a goblin in the chest getting a confirmed kill. Finally Benito uses his crossbow to down a fleeing goblin. Quiet ensues and Mourn who is acting as the spotter is unsure how many of the attackers are left. 

Aris slips into the water and attempts to swim across. Alberia climbs out of the water and begins to quickly remove her banded mail with Benito's help. When this is done she dives into the water to make sure the goblins are dead. Aris reaches the other side some 120ft downstream while Alberia begins to swim across. In the woods Aris passes a fleeing goblin, surprises him and asks for the creature to surrender. It does. 

Meanwhile, Alberia examines the bodies of the rest of the goblins finding three dead. She then proceeds to help the rest of the party cross, having to go back for Jazzad to shoulder him across when Benito suggests they just drag the ranger across the river with rope. During this time, Aris interrogates the goblin. His name is Angrad and he is a wily old goblin who has seen many years. He relates to Aris that his band of 4 goblins were the ones who attacked him the previous evening, losing one of their number. He thanks Aris for the fox which fed them rather well. They also fled downstream earlier in the afternoon, being caught unawares when the blink dog approached. Angrad proudly relates the shots to Aris and Alberia, and shows him his belt of elven ears (the other felled goblins had gristly trophies as well) that he won from a small group of elven adventurers that dared his domain. Despite the evil creature's gloats and taunts to the genasi, Aris offers him his life if he relates what he knows of other goblins in the area. Angrad wants to be chief and sells out the present leader of the Slithering Snails, telling Aris that his current chieftain has a little demon advisor. Aris leaves the rest of the questioning for a later time. 

By this time the rest of the party catches up with Aris. Alberia and Benito demand that the goblin be given to them for justice after Aris brings them up to speed about Angrad and what his band has done. Aris balks. Alberia begins to state her position and focus on destroying the demon when she again succumbs to the blue poison from the darts (3 this time) and falls unconscious. Angrad begins to cackle. Unfortunately, the laughter is contagious and the rest of the Heroes begin to do so as well. Benito seethes and does not laugh. Aris takes the goblin aside asking Benito to tend to Alberia. Benito seethes some more, especially when he perceives more laughter from Aris and Angrad. The heroes prepare for camp and as they do so, tension builds. Aris, as usual has a plan for the most practical way to use Angrad which does not involve killing him just yet. Benito wants immediate justice. Balin seeing the trophies on the other goblins, sharpens his dagger for the last one. Watches are set, and this time it is Angrad, the wily goblin who may not last the night....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Player comments*

Originally posted by malachai_rose:

_Benito muses... _

As the group ventured deep into the woods I find myself torn between opposing forces. On one hand I have the motley crew of adventurers that I  have thrown my hat into the ring with yet at the other lies my faith and duty. Confused ? so is the young Acolyte of Law. I having somewhat resolved the struggles of his heritage in my own heart has concluded that Tyr is a merciful god and will not hold me accountable for the actions of my parents no matter how wretched and evil they might have been, yet I feel that because of this same mercy, I must adhere stronger and more fervently than other followers of Tyr...including the paladin Alberia, with whom I have reached out to in hopes of finding a kindred soul that can understand the fervency of my beliefs and the undying love I has for the God of Justice (Him having delivered my  from a life in the clutches of Malar and raised me in the ordered world of the Temple of Justice). Yet in my eyes every where I turn I am scorned and misunderstood. Even in my own party they mock and laugh at Tyr. I am  overwhelmed with emotion....

How should a young Tyrite respond to the disrespect shown by his comrades when he truly believes that Tyr has placed him with these lost souls for a reason? 

You see it's not that I am more loyal to the Paladin than the rest of the party it's just that I believe that out of them all perhaps only she can understand my true nature and love for my order. In my eyes it is all clear: Tyr has granted the group his blessings and healing on numerous occasions as well as having granted me, Benito,  the courage to triumph in battle on numerous occasions where sure death should have been the outcome. To me, I  do my duty by charging into dangerous situations thereby showing my faith in the God of Justice to protect his faithful from harm. Now this does not mean that I am  a fool.  I realize that certain circumstances call for discretion and caution not brash tactics _Author's note: see next post from Broc about last session for details_....

To briefly summarize my current frame of mind: I am  angered and puzzled by the lack of respect and laughter by my friends after all that Tyr has done for them time and time again. Also I am troubled by Aris' seeming collusion with the murderous old goblin that we have captured (the goblin and his band poisoned the paladin several times while in the woods as well as the rest of the group, and his fellow goblins slaughtered a band of elven adventurers while under his command as witnessed by the dead goblins gruesome trophies worn about their body). Yet Aris not only does not hand the goblin over for justice, but  he protects him as the paladin lies stricken on the ground poisoned by the monsters and the prisoner laughs at her, cackling at his evil deed. This infuriates me yet what may be the straw that breaks the camels back is that my "friends" joined in with the laughter of the goblin, making a mockery of both her plight and her service to Tyr on the group's behalf. Then I see Aris take the goblin away fearing that if he leaves him there that my, no Tyr's  sentence will be harsh and swift. As the two leave the group walking away I hear Aris laugh ! He is laughing, not at but rather along with the wicked foul creature....

My head is awash with anger and rage.  I quietly withdraw to meditate and ask Tyr for guidance, all the while hoping that my upcoming midnight execution of the criminal will not further fracture the unity of the party, but no longer knowing if I really care. For as any true cleric of Tyr knows his only true loyalty lies to the order and the precepts of justice that his god has set forth....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*PCs & NPCs*

*Aris Cloud-dancer : * Air genasi male fighter 1/ranger 1. Aris is Chaotic Good but is leaning towards NG due to his organization and 'leadership' of the the Company of the Blue Snail(?). His patron may be Torm or the Red Knight or it could be Miliekki. His tennants are duty to the party and strategy, but his wild nature leads him towards woodcraft. 

*Benito Moltos : * Human male cleric of Tyr 3. He is Lawful Good and a true adherant to the cause of justice having been raised at the Temple of Justice in Alaghon. Despite the growing rift in the party, Benito continues to be a mainstay especially with regards to the party's health. Because of this, Tyr has granted him more power. 

*Alberia Dorthansdotter, House Lhal:*  Aasimar female paladin of Tyr 1. Alberia has proven herself in battle and is on a quest to find her father. She has thrown her lot with the Company of the Blue Snail and has proved to be a mediating force between Aris and Benito giving a more practical war-bred mode of justice and lawful goodness, thus having more in common with Aris of Tethyr then her fellow cleric of Tyr in that regard. 

*Mourn of Evereska: *Sun elven male bard 1/fighter 1. If anyone can mend the rift it is the bard. His way with words and song and his soothing influence can calm the most heated of arguments. He is also good hearted yet lawless. But as an outcast and an adherant to Fenmarel Mesterine, the Lone Wolf, does Mourn really care about his new companions? Is it more than getting the next tale of adventure for him? His decade's long past is still a mystery. 

*Ellysidel of Chondalwood : * Wild elven male barbarian 2. The barbarian is a staunch ally of Aris and they share a common goal of stamping out slavery. He and the genasi bonded by battle are slowly becoming friends as well. As a wild elf he also follows the Lone Wolf but while ignoring law also has a good heart. So far the connection between he and Mourn and their common god has not occured. 

*Nosr:*  Half-elven male sorcerer 2. Nosr is a wild card, but in a pinch, he will probably side with Aris. He is by far the most cerebral in the group and is looking towards being a cleric of Mystra since she, more than anyone, has looked after the young lad. He tends to be saracastic and scathing with his comments, but has a good heart inside. His youth makes him prone to lawlessness and rebelliousness. 

*Balin from Xorthun:*  Moon elven male rogue 2. Balin has joined the company and now seeks vengeance for the demise of his former adventuring band. He is a good elf and follows the way of Corellan not carrying for laws much. However, he is probably praying to Shevaresh right now asking for revenge. The enemy of my enemy is my ally and thus he sides with Benito at the present time. 
===============

*Angrad of the Slithering Snails:* Goblin male rogue 3. The cagey old goblin finds himself in a pickle and is trying to be in the good graces of Aris or 'Blue-hair' as he calls him so he can survive. He is a devoted follower of Malgubiyet and has a heart of pure evil. Plus, he is willing to sell out his tribe to increase his own power & glory. Is this character redeemable? Only time will tell. 

*Jazzad the woodsman: *Human male ranger 5/barbarian 1. Jazzad, when not insane, ranges and rules the Shadow Wood. We only know that he is mad and his story is yet to be revealed. Right now, he is a very fanatical follower of Miliekki.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Alberia's Story!*

Originally posted by Zen_Pollo:

_*Concerning Alberia Dorthansdotter: *_

Alberia’s story truly begins with the tale of her father, Sir Dorthan Lhal – Paladin of Tyr and former Purple Dragon Knight. Dorthan was born in DR 1316, the Year of the Gulagoar. A distant cousin to the House of Lhal of Arabel, Dorthan was trained as a squire and a page from a young age. Early in his life, Dorthan felt a calling to the god Tyr – a calling most unusual because Tyr is not widely worshipped in Cormyr. Upon reaching maturity in DR 1333, the Year of Striking Falcon, the young squire left his homeland to seek out worshippers of Tyr in order to further his understanding of the deity and to answer the calling he felt. He eventually found an order of Paladins of Tyr in Turmish and indentured himself as a squire to them in exchange for training. After a few years of training, Dorthan was granted the title of Paladin of Tyr and decided to return home to dispense Tyr’s Justice in the Year of the Highmantle, DR 1336—the same year Azoun IV was crowned King of Cormyr. 

Dorthan’s first major crusade was along the Northern Border of Cormyr during the period when King Azoun IV was just beginning to herald in Cormyr’s golden era. He frequently helped local townships and municipalities dispense the King’s Justice in this otherwise untamed land. However, he quickly gained notoriety for combating the agents of the foul Zhentarim whom were attempting to establish a foothold in this region.

After numerous exploits, Dorthan was recognized in DR 1340, the Year of the Lion, for his work in the area and King Azoun IV offered him a commission in the elite Purple Dragon Knights which Dorthan readily accepted. Furthermore, the King charged Sir Dorthan with the duties of eradicating the presence of the Zhentarim along the Northern Border. Realizing the task was beyond the abilities of a single man, Sir Dorthan enlisted the aid of several companions and men-at-arms to help him during his investigations. One of his most devoted followers was a young man named Chelsum, whom Sir Dorthan later named as his squire. 

During the Year of Moonfall, DR 1344, Sir Dorthan and Company uncovered a man whom they thought was the head of the Zhentarim in Northern Cormyr and they engaged him and his minions in a vicious battle. Although Sir Dorthan carried the day, his victory was not without loss – most of his companions were slain and young Chelsum had had his left leg severed below the knee. As a reward for his apparent defeat of the Zhentarim (unfortunately, the cell-like nature of the Zhentarim thwarted Sir Dorthan’s effort and Zhentil agents still plot away in Northern Cormyr to the present—albeit in secret), King Azoun IV granted Sir Dorthan the use of a small estate near the capital of Cormyr, Suzial. Furthermore, Sir Dorthan named Chelsum as the steward of the manor to help manage the estate following his grievous injury.

With Chelsum at home to watch over the land, Sir Dorthan was free to continue his quests and his adventures. During this time, Cormyr enjoyed great prosperity under the beneficent rule of King Azoun IV. Therefore, Sir Dorthan left Cormyr to dispense Tyr’s Justice in other parts of Faerun. It was during these travels that Sir Dorthan began to gain the notice of his deity.

In DR 1347,the Year of The Bright Blade, Tyr decided to dispatch one of his half-celestial followers to the Knight in order to advise and to guide him. The half-celestial, named Erthylain, was well versed in the arcane arts and took the guise of a young maiden. Before she left her home plane, Tyr made Erthylain promise not to reveal her divine nature to the Paladin because the deity did not want to make his intervention known to his worshipper. Erthylain then left for Toril where she arranged for a “chance” meeting with the Knight and convinced Sir Dorthan to undertake a dangerous quest in the name of Tyr. Upon completing the mission, the duo continued their partnership. They had a series of adventures--eventually falling in love and consummating their union. Hence, early in DR 1348, Alberia Dorthansdotter was conceived.
Unfortunately, their actions angered Tyr because he had not sent Erthylain to Toril to have dalliances with his paladin. Tyr came to Erthylain in a dream and told her that she must return to her home plane and that she must undergo penance for her transgressions. However, Tyr understood the fault did not lie entirely with Erthylian and that Sir Dorthan shared blame for the illegitimate conception. Therefore, Tyr told Erthylain that she would give birth to the child, but Sir Dorthan would have the duty to raise the child on his own. Moreover, Tyr decided that until the child had grown to maturity, Sir Dorthan would lose his status as paladin. However, if Sir Dorthan raised his daughter properly, he could absolve himself and satisfy his duty both to his child and to Tyr. Greatly saddened, Erthylain agreed to Tyr’s judgement and once again swore to uphold her promise not to reveal her nature to the Knight.

When Erthylain told Sir Dorthan she was with child, the Knight—never realizing her half-celestial nature—asked her to marry him. However, Erthylain refused, stating she had an obligation to another Lord (though she didn’t tell the Paladin her lord was Tyr). Enraged, Sir Dorthan demanded to know whom this Lord was and what sort of unnatural claim this Lord had on Erthylain.
Thus, Erthylain faced a powerful dilemma; on one hand, she had sworn not to reveal her true nature to the Paladin, but on the other hand she did not want to lie to her lover. Therefore, she said only that she must depart to serve her Lord after the child was born and that it would be the Knight’s duty to raise their child properly after she had gone. Although Sir Dorthan was heart-broken by this pronouncement, she made him swear to do as she asked.

Alberia Dorthansdotter was born in DR 1349 on Midwinter’s Day. When her daughter was born, Erthylain, upholding the terms of her penance, departed Toril and has yet to return.

Upon the birth of his daughter, Sir Dorthan felt the grace of Tyr leave him and he knew he was being punished for his indiscretion. Seeking atonement for his deed, Sir Dorthan consulted with a half-crazed cleric of Tyr whom was reputed to have oracular powers in order to divine what sort of penance the Deity required of him. The zealous cleric, after casting divine divinations, told Sir Dorthan that he must raise his child in the manner of Tyr and if she grew to be a faithful follower of the Deity, Sir Dorthan would regain his paladinship.

Thus in the spring of 1349, Sir Dorthan returned to his estate in Cormyr with the infant, Alberia. He dedicated himself to raising his daughter and instructing her in the ways of his god. He decided to tell Alberia that her mother died during childbirth in a faraway land and that he had given up his paladinhood to be a good father to her. 

However, fate had other plans…

Although Sir Dorthan had lost his paladinhood, he was still a loyal member of the Purple Dragon Knights and he had many duties to draw him away from home. As an emissary of Cormyr, He charged with the Barbarians of the Ride when they crushed the Zhentarim en route to Glister during the Year of the Dragon, DR 1352. After the Knight returned to Cormyr, he found the Zhentarim had been active once more in the region south of the Moonsea, culminating in the cult’s overthrow of Yulash in DR 1355. In response, Cormyr seized Tilverton during the Year of the Worm to cement their northern border and to guard against the depredations of the Zhentarim. In his capacity as a Purple Dragon Knight, Sir Dorthan was given command of a company during the battle of Tilverton.
During these years, Sir Dorthan frequently set out to thwart agents of the Zhentarim and went on other business for Cormyr – leaving Alberia under the care of his former squire, Chelsum the One-Legged. Although Chelsum truly attempted to school young Alberia as a proper lady, she had no mother figure as a child and grew into a tomboy. Moreover, Alberia, ignorant of her celestial heritage, found that she had an unusual degree of compassion and greater a sense of self than her peers at a young age. Therefore, she found she preferred the company of the adults around her – primarily the men-at-arms under the employ of her father. Moreover, her father faithfully instructed her in the doctrines and the teachings of Tyr. As she grew up, Alberia’s greatest desire was to be strong like her father. 

This vague ambition took root during the Time of Troubles beginning in DR 1358, when Alberia had just turned nine. When the Gods walked Toril, great calamity followed in their wake. Moreover, clerics and paladins throughout Faerun went without their divine powers – leading to further misery and to great suffering by people whom were used to such aid. During this time and the years of chaos that followed, Sir Dorthan crusaded. He felt that during this time of chaos, people needed the Justice of Tyr more than ever.

Alberia chose to confront her father on this issue. She wanted to know why he had to go since he was no longer a Paladin of Tyr. Sir Dorthan’s reply stayed with her for the rest of her life_: “It is not the Power that makes the Paladin. A Paladin merely uses the Power to help him do what must be done.”_

He went on to explain that he didn’t worship Tyr for the sake of worshipping a deity. Rather, he followed the cause of Justice, and he loved Tyr because Tyr’s crusade was his own. Even though Tyr no longer answered his worshippers prayers, the need for Justice abounded in Cormyr. Sir Dorthan believed that Tyr’s name still was a powerful symbol for Justice and, by crusading in his name, Sir Dorthan felt he could lead people to remember what Justice was.

For the next several years, Sir Dorthan carried out his crusade, and Alberia grew up with out his presence. As he fought with King Azoun IV against the Tuigan Horde in DR 1360, Alberia was first beginning to blossom as a young woman. It was during this time that she first began to learn the arts of horsemanship. She had always favored the outdoors and she managed to convince Chelsum, whom had a soft spot for the young girl, to teach her to ride. It was during one of his infrequent sojourns home that Sir Dorthan began to realize that his daughter was not only growing up without him, but she was growing up to become a warrior!
Not wanting his daughter to follow the hard road that he had taken as a Paladin and a Knight, Sir Dorthan forbade her to study horsemanship and denied her request to begin the study of fencing. In the Year of the Wyvern, Sir Dorthan married a noble widower, named Lady Twethyl, in the hopes she could school his daughter as was proper for a young Cormyrian Lady.

Taking her duties quite seriously, the Lady Twethyl immediately enforced several strictures. First, she made Alberia burn all of her riding clothes and the boy’s apparel that she favored. Second, the new lady of the house replaced all of Alberia’s clothing with suitable dresses. Third, she had Sir Dorthan sell Alberia’s favorite horses. Then, she tutored the growing young woman in the courtly arts of diplomacy and healing (“The only place a proper Lady has in a battlefield is tending to the wounded,” she would say).

However, by this point, Alberia had entered into her rebellious, teenage, years and she defied her stepmother whenever she could. If her stepmother told her to wash behind her ears, she would roll around in the dirt. If her Lady Twethyl told her not to ride, she rode a carthorse when the Lady was occupied elsewhere. Alberia even convinced Chelsum to secretly teach her a little about the ways of combat late at night. 

Nevertheless, almost in spite of herself, Alberia learned a great deal from Lady Twethyl. She slowly matured into a stunningly beautiful Lady with an incredible amount of presence for such a young woman. However, Alberia’s greatest life lesson was that just because she didn’t like someone, it didn’t mean that person was evil. Though she would never come to love Lady Twethyl like a mother, Alberia, in later years, found that she could respect her.
A major turning point in her life occurred in DR 1366. That year, her father celebrated his fiftieth birthday. A very special guest visited the party – Alusair Obarskyr, the Steel Princess. At the time, King Azoun IV still held the throne and the Princess was just beginning to make a name for herself as a warrior and an adventurer. When she had heard that Sir Dorthan was celebrating his half-century mark, she decided to visit the aging Knight whom she had heard tales of from her father. In addition, she came bearing a gift from her father to his faithful servant -- a fine young colt named Slovack.

When Alberia first met the Princess, she was awe-struck. Finally, she had met a woman who was a warrior. That night, after the house took to bed after the festivities, Alberia snuck into Alusair’s room in order to beg the Princess to allow her to join the group of young nobles following the Steel Princess which was to be known, in later years, as The Blades. However, Alusair wisely denied the young girl’s plea citing her lack of experience and proper training. Alusair told Alberia that she must school herself in the ways of combat before becoming a warrior and the life of a soldier is not like the stories in a book, but very arduous instead. 
Alberia was not dissuaded, however. The night after the Princess and her Blades left the manor, Alberia took matters into her own hands. She stole two horses from her father’s stable. One was an old carthorse that later died on the road, and the second was the young colt, Slovack, given to her father by the King. In Alberia’s still juvenile mind, it was just for her to steal the animals because her father had sold her favorite horses some years before without asking her permission.

Although she was upset by the Princess’ refusal of patronage, Alberia was just wise enough to see the truth in her words. She decided to set out in search of proper training in the ways of a warrior. She remembered Chelsum’s tales about how her father had received training from an order of Paladins of Tyr in another country. Therefore, she ran away from home that night setting out for the far-off land of Turmish.

Upon arrival at the order’s stronghold, Alberia claimed the right to training since she was a legacy of her father. Although skeptical, the Paladins agreed to take in the young girl and began her training. Secretly, they corresponded with her father regarding Alberia’s whereabouts. Her father, torn by feelings of both pride and fear, realized that Alberia was truly his daughter and would follow her own road. Hence, he simply replied, “Train Her Well, Brothers.”

For the next five years, Alberia learned the trade of a Paladin of Tyr. She found the charisma and the wisdom which had set her apart from the rest of the children at home worked in her favor as a Paladin. Additionally, she discovered new gifts, such as the ability to call light, keen vision in the dark, and great tolerance to cold--gifts she attributed to Tyr’s blessing. 

Alberia also became more sapient in the worship of Tyr. Whereas she had previously followed Tyr because her father was a paladin of the deity, she came to love Tyr in her own right. Eventually, she realized the error of her theft of the horses. She became determined that she would return Slovack, now a full-grown warhorse, and pay for the cost of the other horse as soon as she completed her training as a Paladin. 

In the Year of the Unstrung Harp, DR 1371, she completed her training as a Paladin and was given leave to dispense Tyr’s Justice in the world. She traveled to Cormyr intent on returning Slovack and reconciling with her father, whom had not spoken or corresponded with her during the five years of her apprenticeship. However, she was sidetracked when she heard that Myrmeen Lhal, a distant cousin to her father, was planning to retake the city of Arabel, which had been sacked and occupied earlier that year by a horde of orcs and goblins. 

Swayed by thoughts of adventure and being somewhat hot-blooded, she quickly enlisted in the cause of her kinswomen. However, the bloody street battles for Arabel quickly disabused her of the notion of Glory in combat. After all these years, she finally understood why her father had not wanted her to pursue the life of a warrior. Nevertheless, she is still hot-blooded when it comes to fighting and has yet to develop the patience found in more experience and tested combat veterans. As a reward for her part in the retaking of the city, Myrmeen Lhal bestowed upon Alberia a fine suit of banded mail and a finely crafted longsword.

After the siege ended, Alberia finally returned home only to discover from her distraught stepmother that her father had left his estate to search for her! Apparently, when Alberia enlisted with Myrmeen Lhal, the so-called Lady Lord wrote her kinsman, Sir Dorthan, informing him that his daughter had joined her cause. Fearful of his daughter’s safety, the Knight left his semi-retirement to take arms again at her side. 

Unfortunately, by the time Alberia returned home, the winter had set in making travel hazardous. She decided to wait for her father until springtime. When the Spring came, her father still had not returned and Alberia decided to track down his whereabouts. While she was preparing for her journey, a Cleric of Lathander visited the manor with news of her father’s travels. Apparently, the Cleric met her father while Sir Dorthan was on his way to Arabel. The Cleric told her that her father had been beside himself with fervor because Tyr had granted him divine grace after an absence of nearly 24 years. In fact, as soon as he felt the divine presence of Tyr once more, Sir Dorthan realized that Tyr wanted him to undertake a quest of some immediacy in Turmish.

Now, it was Alberia’s turn to fear for her father, whom was now 56 years of age. She quickly set out for Turmish. She stopped by her old training order, Castle Grimjaws, founded by Corwin Freas, and discovered that her father recently had visited the stronghold . The paladins said he told them he had been given a divine quest and that he planned to travel to the Orsraun Mountains in pursuit of it. Alberia quickly followed suit, ending up in the small hamlet where she met her current companions....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*'Snails IV*

*2-4,Marponeth, 1372 Quest for the Snails part IV, Scene 1: Night of Vengeance*

As Alberia lay unconscious having succumb to the effects of the goblins poison the tensions in the group over the fate of Angrad continued to build. Noticing Balin somberly sharpening his dagger Benito seeing the danger of a party divided goes to the moon elf in an attempt to reach out to the newest member of the group. Balin makes his intentions to kill Angrad and have his Vengence known to the cleric. Hearing this Benito attempts to persuade the elf to grant Aris the time to handle the fate of the goblin, explaining that killing the creature in cold blood might further fracture the already strained relations among the motley crew of adventurers. Having no stomach for the weak willed talk of a human priest Balin coldly replies that his thirst for vengeance will be sated and if the priest happens to come between him and his goal then his blade just might slip from Angrads throat to his. Benito taken aback by the threat of the grief stricken Balin (Angrad led the goblin raiding party that killed Balins comrades) simply tells the elf that any attempt at treachery would be a mistake but if his thirst for justice dictated his taking of Angrad's life then so be it. He would not interfere. 

It is at this point that Alberia groggily awakens from her snail induced slumber. With Aris and the rest of the group occupied with other concerns, Benito goes to the paladin quickly bringing her up to date on the state of affairs among the party. Alberia having spent several days among the friends explains to the young acolyte that moderation and grace are needed when dealing with those outside of the order. Hearing Alberia's words, Benito hangs his head as he realizes that his attitude towards his friends, particularly Aris, has been harsh and at times uncompromising. As the conversation comes to an end they find there is one thing the both can agree on though, Angrad must pay for his crimes against the slain friends of Balin. As night approaches the watches are set. Benito and Nosr take the first watch. 

During the watch, they hear noise in the woods. Benito wakes up Ellysidel and shines his lantern into the woods revealing a wild boar. Ellysidel shoots a couple of arrows missing the target, but helping, along with the light, to scare the wild beast away. Benito asks Ellysidel to check on the prisoner. When Ellysidel approaches, Angrad cold cocks him with a club, but the barbarian brushes the blow off, tackles the fleeing humanoid, and squeezes him until he is unconscious. Benito and the wild elf then re-tie the goblin deposit him near Aris. 

Nudging the Tethyrian, Benito says, "Angrad tried to escape and attacked Ellysidel. While I respect your wishes to keep the goblin alive, you need to take better care of him." 

"How is Ellysidel?" Aris asks 

"He is well. Just a scratch across his face." 

"OK. Just watch him better." He goes back to sleep. 

The rest of the watch is uneventful. Alberia and Aris take the next watch and begin to argue about the fate of the goblin. They hear a noise and see another boar sniff near the edge of the camp. Aris hears a cough from forest and a groan from the tied up Jazzad. Even though the warriors arise and take defensive positions, they are surprised. A large black form dives on Aris and knocks him to the ground digging claw and fang into the genasi. Jazzad begins howling, and the rest of the adventurers wake. Aris levitates dropping the beast--a large black panther--which turns its attention on Alberia while the rest of party gets up and grabs weapons. It bites and claws the paladin. Ellysidel and Benito join the paladin against the panther which knocks her to ground and attacks her viciously. Mourn also attacks the panther and begins to sing to counter the mad ranger's howling. 

Only Nosr sees what the moon elf does with the distraction in the camp. He slays the unconscious goblin: First stabbing it with his rapier and then slitting its throat and finally cutting off Angrad's ear. 

The countersong of the bard seems to have an effect and the panther looks momentarily confused. Ellysidel, with a mighty blow cracks the creatures back and downs the panther. Benito pushes the beast from on top of Alberia. Aris comes down to the ground and orders Mourn and Nosr to shut Jazzad up. Nosr in his overzealousness actually shoots Jazzad with a magic missle before Mourn can beat him on the head and then gag him. Benito sees the results of Balin's vengeance and sees the elf pick up the body and move towards the river. 

Aris looks at the dying panther, "Miliekki, I don't know what you want me to do. Is this a test? Do I let this beast live and endanger us?" 

Aris makes a decision, "Benito, help the beast." 
Benito uses an orison to stabilize the creature and change the break into a bruise. Ellysidel holds on to the beast to prevent it from moving and injuring itself more. Nosr, looking for souvenirs (i.e. panther teeth) tries to grab one, but is warned away by the wild elf and the panther which snaps at him. 

The party at this time also learns that Balin is missing and so is the goblin. They hear a splash and Balin returns. While Aris secures the gags on Jazzad who attempts to scream until he passes out (with a little help from Mourn who hold his nose), Benito attempts to talk to Balin who stares into the woods, arms folded. 

"Leave me alone, human. I do not need your sermons. Humans have no concept of vengeance." 

"Very well, companion, but do not let your emotions get the best of you. Stay the course." 

At this point Aris moves to confront Balin. He gets in his face and stares the elf right in the eyes. 

"Do not ever let your emotions and your revenge get in the way when it comes to combat! You endanger the rest of the group by your rash actions. Do you understand?" 

The situation is tense as the elf, weapons drawn, tightens the grip on his weapons. Aris stares him down, however, and Balin simply nods his head. 

"Very well then," says Aris,"finish." 

He hands him the belt of elven ears that the old goblin possessed. 

Balin departs into the woods and Mourn and Ellysidel hear a song of mourning on the wind and remember lost loved ones of their own.... 

The rest of the night passes uneventfully. 

==========================
_next time the Company of the Blue Snail finds the goblin village and wreaks much havoc!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*2-4,Marponeth, 1372 Quest for the Snails part IV,  Scene 2: Goblins and Fiends,oh my! *

The rest of the night passes without incident and the company breaks camp in silence as the tension over the goblin prisoner from the night before melts away. The job now is to find the goblin village that Angrad alluded to and find a way to cure Jazzad. Aris and Balin take the lead and follow the trail downriver just inside the woods. The rest of the party follows with Ellysidel and Alberia shouldering the bound and gagged madman. He is not a problem this day since Aris subtlely sticks him with the goblin darts to keep him under before the company sets out. When he begins to struggle, Mourn is given the job of tagging him with a dart until he falls unconscious again. Alberia, not able to sleep well the night before, toughs the day out fighting fatiugue _[DM note: Alberia was fighting against her body's desire so that she would not succumb to the need to use the blue poison to go to sleep. The last two nights she had been knocked unconscious by the drug, a mild narcotic] _

The party finds a ford on the river near which rests a grounded dugout. Aris and Balin cross without incident. Balin is sent to retrieved the rest of the group who also cross the waist-high water without a problem. Aris and Balin continue along the edge of the woods, off the trail, ahead of the party towards the rock of granite. They come to the end of the trail and discover the small three-hut goblin village nestled against the rock separated from the trail by a trench and cleared for about 50 feet save for 3 or 4 small bush piles. They spy one goblin sentry peek up from behind a boulder occasionally, but the rest of the village is still. Aris leaves Balin to watch for any activity and returns to discuss battle plans with the rest of the adventurers. 

This proves to be a mistake. Balin decides not to wait and acts before Aris and the rest of the group return. Aris sees him crouching behind a pile of brush and then move forward to another one closer to the trench. The party hastily prepares with Benito casting spells to aid in battle and the rest of the party arming themselves. Ellysidel's greatsword is enchanted with holy light to combat any fiends. Aris moves to the first bush, but by then they are spotted by goblins above them on a ridge overlooking the village. Blowgun fire begins at Aris, Balin runs to jump across the trench and fails, doing some damage to his person and ego. 

The rest of the company acts. Ellyidel runs and jumps across the trench reaching a plank that he spied to use as a bridge for the others to cross. He takes some darts but is unphased. With ease the wild elven barbarian sets the plank allowing the rest of the Company of the Blue Snail to rush into battle. Aris jumps across and Balin climbs out from the trench. The goblins meanwhile release half a dozen starving dire rats who begin attacking everything in their path including a couple of goblins. Nosr hangs back and trades missle fire with two goblins he sees on the ridge. Benito, Ellysidel and Alberia wade into the melee against goblins firing blowgun darts and dire rats. Mourn makes good use of his color spray wand to subdue goblins firing missles. Aris punishes the goblin that released the foul rats with a bolt to his chest. 
Suddenly, a foul looking spotted dog-like creature with baleful, red eyes charges the group from the largest hut in the village. It immediately downs Balin and turns its attentions to the cleric of Tyr. Malevolence seeps from the fiendish hyena. Fortunately, Benito's magic keeps the creature from harming him and he and Aris destroy the beast as another charges from the hut. Bits of rat and goblin fly as the heroes cut their adversaries to pieces and are only slightly injured. Mourn dispatches the blowgun-wielding goblins and Nosr subdues two more of the rascals who attempt to sneak upon the flanks of Benito and Aris as they fight the evil dog-thing, Benito fending off rats at the same time. 
At this point, Ellysidel is inspired to charge the large hut to prevent anymore hyena-fiends from escaping. He meets another of the creatures at the doors entrance and cuts the beast down with a tremdous cleave of his greatsword. Bit of the hut's thatch roof and entrance are shredded as the barbarian wades into the hut. Benito follows suit, but re-routes his charge to deal with a hiding goblin whom he smites down. Aris and Alberia help Mourn to dispatch the dire rates. 

In the hut, Ellysidel meets an old goblin wearing a feathered head-dress. The shaman casts a black ray at the wild elf which has no effect. At the same time, a little winged fiend attempts to claw the barbarians face. While it succeeds, the resiliant wild elf shrugs off the damage and itchiness of the beast's claws. Benito joins the barbarian in its attack of the demon which strikes at Benito. The cleric of Tyr is not impressed, but cannot seem to hit the evil winged vermin. 

Ellysidel ignores the demon clinging to him and attacks the goblin shaman again cleaving another enemy with one powerful slash of his mighty greatsword. Seeing his master destroyed the little demon disappears. Benito vainly tries to slash at the beast, but does not connect. Only Alberia detects the creature as it flies from the hut and escapes into the sky. 

Balin lives and is shaken. Aris leaves the admonishment for later. Mourn and Nosr dispatch of the subdued goblins while Ellysidel explores the other huts finding only women and children goblins. Aris orders them all to stand in the center of the village. One male goblin warrior survives and is made chieftan by Aris. A debate ensues as to what to do with them. Benito argues to take them back to civilization for trial and possible re-education (indentured servitude). Nosr calls for slavery (which gains him a wicked stares and a verbal warning from Ellysidel). Aris and Alberia make the decision despite protests to exile the goblins into the mountains where their judgement is up to the gods. Alberia makes sure that Jazzad is recovered and then the goblins leave towards the Orsauns to face kobolds, orcs, and worse. 

The rest of the day is spent examining the goblins' possessions (only the shaman had anything of value) dumping the bodies in the trench, and burning the village. After the flames die, an exhausted party rests and camps on the ridge for the rest of the day discussing the rest of their plans. It is not even mid-day....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*2-4,Marponeth, 1372 Quest for the Snails part IV, Scene 3: We're outta here! *

The rest of the day and the night is uneventful. The Company of the Blue Snail decides to head south along the trail following a tip from one of the goblin women that Aris questioned _[DM note: Aris speaks goblin] _ that the old shaman Herruk found when exploring to the south beyond the lake in some ruins and came back with the demon. 

They pass a lake and continue to follow the trail southward to a grassy meadow where they see ruins breaking the dull landscape. Balin discovers a secret door after a quick examination of the structures and the party enters. They find an old tomb, a broken magic circle, oddly colored mushrooms--one type matches the color of the oily liquid they found among Herruck's possessions and coating the darts of the shamans blowgun. Aris also learned from the warrior goblin whom they made chieftan that the poison of the shaman made people crazy. The party also comes across four giant centipedes which they make short work of. However, it does bite a few people with its noxious poison. After this encounter, the party decides to name the valley the Valley of Poison since every encounter, and seemingly every animal injected or secreted something foul on them. 

Leaving the tomb, the party continues south and reaches the cliff. Here they find a rope ladder and decide to climb at this location instead of travelling back along the trail to the cavern that they used to get into the valley. Aris levitates up the cliff with Jazzad. 
Alberia demands that they return to rescue Slovack and the party complies. Making their way along the top edge of the cliff out of the valley, the companions arrive at the field in front of the cave shortly. In the distance they see a large hulking figure attempting to enter the cave. Slovack whinnies in fear and Alberia, without hesitation runs to rescue him. Ellysidel follows and passes her up stopping to shoot what he realizes is an ogre. He nails the creature squarely in the chest. The ogre bellows in pain. Aris has to convince Nosr to help out the paladin and her horse so lags slightly behind Benito and Mourn who catch up to Ellysidel. Missle fire from Benito, Aris, Balin, Ellysidel, and Mourn, and a reluctantly cast magic missle from Nosr, injures the creature greatly so that when Alberia charges--fortunately turning back the mighty club of the ogre with her shield--and slashes the ogre with her longsword across the abdomen, the beast doubles over and falls to the ground, dead. Slovack is unharmed. 

The party makes its way without incident back to Starfall Stream Pool where they take Jazzad to Ryan Tollocke and give him all the poison goodies that they recovered in the valley. Jazzad recovers over the next two days as Tollocke is able to make an antidote from some of the mushrooms. Jazzad is very greatful and he agrees to train Aris in the ways of woodcraft. He also presents him with one of his finely crafted handaxes and apologizes profusely for the injuries the adventurers suffered at his hands. 
He is easily forgiven by all except Nosr who broods and remembers that the woodsman almost killed him. 

Ryan, also greatful for the return of his friend give the party three potions that he has brewed. All would seem well with the heroes triumphant. Unfortunately, this satisfaction of victory does not last. Aris, Mourn, and Ellysidel become ill with fever. Alberia becomes restless to pursue her quest for her father. Benito is feeling agraphobic in the Turmish countryside and longs to be quickly back in Alaghon. Balin wishes to depart also and return to Xorthun. Finally, word comes from nearby Blisingdell that orc raids have increased and some farmers have been kidnapped. 
Decisions, decisions...what will the newly formed Company of the Blue Snails do?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Character Update!*

Here is the much anticipated update on the characters! 

The Company of the Blue Snail _[their unofficial name, which Aris's character really has a probelem with and will probably change]_ lists as follows:

*Aris Cloud-dancer of Tethyr*: male air genasi 1st level fighter/1st level ranger. After helping with Jazzad's recuperation, Aris finishes learning basic ranger skills from the woodsman during a week of downtime in Starfall stream pool. He is definitely heading to a larger town after his training ends. Alaghon would be ideal, but nearby Blasingdell may be alright. The company needs a place to make money. Plus, he has heard of dwarven treasure in the Orsauns and wants to explore the mystery of the increased orc raids in the area. 

* Alberia Dorthansdotter, House Lhal *: female aasimar 2nd level paladin. Alberia wants to leave right away to Blasingdell as no one in SSPool has heard of her father. Maybe the larger town will reveal something. Plus, there are orcs to slay so it seems. She definitely does not want to go all the way back to Alaghon which would greatly distract her from her quest. 

*Balin of Xorthun*: male moon elf 2nd level rogue. Balin wants to go back to Xorthun, but the lure of treasure in the mountains has enticed him to stay with the company for one more adventure. He does not want to stay in SSPool, and welcomes the oppurtunity to get to a bigger place quickly even if that means going with the Tyrites...

*Benito Moltos of Alaghon *: male human 3rd level cleric of Tyr. Benito wants to get out of the backwater town as quickly as possible. He wants to not wait for the others and leave post-haste. 

*Ellysidel of Chondalwood*: male wild elf 3rd level barbarian. The barbarian does not feel too good. Some of the bites from the over-sized rats have become infected and the infection has spread. He is not going anywhere soon. Hopefully, he will get better so he can pick up some lore from Jazzad. He would wait for Aris even if he were not ill. 

*Mourn of Evereksa*: male sun elf 2nd level bard/1st level fighter. Mourn has been inclined to hone his singing and magic skills after the harrowing ordeal of the Forest of Shadows and its Valley of Poison. He has been laid low with the same fever that Ellysidel contracted from the rats. It is not fun at all. 

*Nosr of Starmantle*: male half-elf 3rd level sorcerer. Nosr chooses to stay with Aris, Ellysidel, and Mourn if the party must split so he can meditate and learn better what to do in life. 

_*DM note: Aris and Alberia are ECL 3 due to their being planetouched._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*On the Road*

*Marponeth 5-16, 1372 Starfall Stream Pool to Blasingdell Scene 1: Filth fever and Robbers *

Most of the Heroes rest and train after their first major adventure underneath the boughs of the Shadow Wood and its Valley of Poison. Mourn and Ellysidel succumb to the filth feaver. While Mourn beats the infection in 2 days, Ellysidel fights and fights for 9 days until the evil manesfestation is conquered by his body. Fortunately, Benito is by his bedside using the blessings of Tyr to sustain his constitution so that he does not die. However, by the end of the ordeal, Ellysidel is very slowed and weakend from his former spry self. 

Meanwhile, other members of Heroes of the Vilhon Reach busily increase their abilities as adventurers. Aris, under the tutelage of Jazzad, learns to be a tracker and woodsman. Mourn and Benito as well as work on their own personal advancement, learn to scribe scrolls and create wondrous items from the sorcerer/alchemist Ryan Tollocke. Mourn prepares many of these from newly discovered spells that form is his mind. Benito actually creates two items with Tollocke: A bag that summons a celestial dog, and a hat of disguise for a half-elf fugitive fleeing from evil Westgate to the north. Nosr toys with the idea of becoming a cleric but his innate arcane-ness draws him to further explore his gifts. In fact he begins to feel a power that he has not felt before. However, he keeps these revelations to himself for now. Balin, the vengeful elf, leaves town one night, stealing Benito's horse. The Heroes, although angered by the betrayl, decide not to pursue the rogue. 

Finally, the Heroes depart Starfall Stream Pool with their wagon and horses. After lunch, they come to a roadblock.
Aris and Benito recognize a woman who holds them at bay with her crossbow. 

Sighing, and shaking her head, the woman says, "I hate to be cliche', but, your money or your life..." 

Benito and Alberia look at each other and decide for the party that they will not put up with extortion. They begin to argue with the bandit who tries to debate the merits of highwayman-ship to deaf ears. Then the party hears a battle cry to their left and see a half-orc with a great sword charge, "I tire of this talk,let's fight!" 

Aris acknowledges his request with crossbow blot ladden with blue snail poison. It seems to slow the half-orc a little as Benito rides up to him and blesses him with Mano de la Justicia leaving a nasty wound across his upper chest and shoulder. The orc responds with a hack from his greatsword the almost topples Benito from his horse. A javelin comes flying at Mourn and Nosr, but hits inbetween them sticking on the wagon bench. Mourn immediately jumps to the ground and incants a spell to increase the power of his hymns of courage. Nosr retaliates with a new spell he learned and blasts the retreating javelin-thrower, who wears a black mask and clothing, with an ice dagger. Ellysidel spurs his horse to charge the black-clad adversary down,but his horse balks and he can only trot towards him. Aris and the woman trade crossbow shots, but both fail to connect. Alberia charges at the half-orc and slices into him with her sword. 
With Mourn now in full song, the Heroes are bolstered with courage and battle-fervor. However, Alberia and Benito hear a voice in their heads, _Help me _, it says and they believe it comes in the direction of the wagon. They stick to the task at hand and finish the half-orc. Aris directs his horse towards the barricade and the woman shoots and misses him again. Nosr finishes her with two magic missles and Ellysidel catches up to the javelin-man. The humanoid turns around and punches the wild elf in the ribs with suprising force. As usual Ellysidel shrugs off the damage, and the man looks up seeing his doom. He whispers, "Mercy..." Without a word, the wild elf cleaves him from shoulder to chest with his greatsword leaving his arm dangling and blood spurting amidst the underbrush. 

Nosr also hears a voice behind him, "Die fool," it says and Nosr feels much pain as a sword and dagger pierce him from behind. 

The sorcerer cries for help. Alberia seeing her companion in trouble spurs Slovack towards the wagon, leaps off and attempts to strike through the canvas as this new adversary, a feral looking dwarf with a desicated, clawed hand hanging from his neck. Unfortunately, the tangle of items and cloth from the wagon deflect the blow and the evil dwarf lives. Aris also rides towards the wagon to help Nosr. While his scimitar wreaks havoc against the wagon, it again is caught up in cloth and the dwarf is unharmed. Nosr attempts to cast a spell in desparation trying to dodge the bloody dwarf. He fails and is cut down. 

"Malar take thee all," yells the dwarf. 

Benito then flies into the fray on the wagon further disrupting its contents,but unable to strike a telling blow on the servant of Malar. Mourn draws first blood and slices with his longsword against him. 

"Is that all you got, boy?" asks the dwarf. 

However, Mourn's tactic is to distract and with no more of the wagon's canvas to conceal the dwarf, Aris slices him with scimitar and finishes him with a handaxe to the chest. The dwarf falls, and the party sees that he wields a rather nice weapon--a longsword with the hilt carved in the shape of a dragon having rubies for eyes. 

Nosr is stabilized and Alberia and Benito hear the voice in their head again. _Thank you,_ it says. They begin to speak to the sword, but receive no reply. 

They discover that the woman is still alive, manacle her and continue onward towards Blasingdell after Mourn loots and the party conceals and burys the bodies. 

[Hey all! there's more to come. This is just the first scene!]


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Marponeth 5-16, 1372  Starfall Stream Pool to Blasingdell, Scene 2: The Dark Gargoyle *

*Prologue:*
_Veshru the quasit flew as fast as his tiny demon wings could take him before that nasty, ugly elf sent him back to the Abyss. Veshru could not go back to the Abyss. He shuddered and flew faster. The quasit could not remember how far he flew, but then he regained his senses and started plotting like a good (well..bad) little demon. He decided to fly back down and saw a cliff and more forest and mountains. Mountains mean big, powerful, nasty monsters that are ahem...easily influenced. 

Revenge for Herruk! Revenge for his plans thwarted and hurting stinkin' humans and their stinkin' goody, goody town! That smelly cleric, that ugly elf, that beau..No, no that tainted female with god's blood. 

Veshru flew all day and all night. Near dawn he saw his tool of vengeance, a Kir-lanan doing majestic loops.

Veshru revealed itself and proclaimed, "I offer you glory against the creatures of light! Against the god-pawns!" (You see, the quasit was a master diplomat and really knew how to cater to the relegious fervor of its "masters") 

The kir-lanan stopped and hovered, "Iit is easy prey. What's in it for you, demonette?" The voice cut like claws scraping on glass. 
Veshru, winced and almost became angry, but he saw a tool for revenge in this beast. He could withstand some insults and pretend to cower. So he did. 

"Oh, mighty and dark servant of shadows, I seek only to be your humble servant so that you may advance your own, and your might," said Veshru fighting back the nausea. 

"A familiar with no cost and no attachment. You intrigue, me quasit. Let us be quick" 

Well, revenge required patience, so the quasit and its new dupe...err "master" flew towards the human town that would one day be levelled, maybe by more of these dark gargolyes....They waited at its outskirts and finally saw the smelly cleric, ugly elf, tainted one and the rest of the future dead foes leave the town. They followed at a good distance coming upon the destruction of other useless natives along the road. Finally, they camped and Veshru and the kir-lanan formed their plan... _

For the Heroes, the rest of the day is uneventful and they camp without incident. The first watch also is dull. It is during the second watch that evil arrives. Mourn sees a dark shape flying through the trees. Benito wakes Ellysidel. As soon as Ellysidel awakens, the three companions feel an un-natural fear creep upon them. Ellysidel is the only one not to resist and he flees into the woods. The dark shape swoops down at him and the rest of the party is pulled from their slumber by Ellysidel's screams of pain and horror. Benito opens his lantern and the this humanoid, winged shape is revealed. It's body seems to absorb the light and it reeks of evil. They see it hover and try to follow the barbarian to deal him more hurt. Benito chases after the wild elf. Attempting to distract the foul creature from pursuing the wounded barbarian, Benito calls out to the dark gargoyle. 

"If you wish for a fight come to me foul beast ! I will eat your entrails for breakfast and wear the skins of your children as boots while I hunt down the wretched creature that gave you life and place her head upon a pike as a warning to all who oppose Tyr's will !" 

It stops and shoots a black ray at the cleric. He wills his strength not to leave him. 

"I will tear your heart from your body and give it as a gift to my kin," hisses the kir-lanan. 

"No, foul beast, Tyr will give ME the power to send you back to your dark hole!" 

Aris comes to join Benito to guard against the gargoyle's swoops while Mourn stirs up a rousing song to inspire the Heroes. Almost as soon as he begins to sing a dire rat appears from nowhere and attacks Mourn with claws and its bite. 

"Revenge for Herruk!" cries the dire rat,which startles the bard and Alberia who comes forward to attack the giant rat. 

Nosr fires a magic missle at the gargoyle and it is absorbed by some arcane shield. Mourn fires a bolt and it bounces off. He then drops his crossbow and draws his sword to fend off the talking dire rat which disappears as it dodges the attacks of the paladin. 
Aris and Benito continue to wait for the kir-lanan to attack. It only fires another ray at them. Nosr throws his ice spell at the flying creature striking it for apparently to good effect. The sorcerer then moves towards Aris and Benito taking a claw from the giant rat as it appears between Mourn and Alberia. Aris levitates up, tiring of the gargoyle's unchallenged spellcasting. 

His scimitar and handaxe fail to penetrate the gargoyles defenses for several rounds as they dance in midair in the melee. The kir-lanan misses with its attacks as well, failing to discharge an evil looking spell manifesting in its hand as a dark swirling globe. Alberia and Mourn also have trouble hitting the dire rat. Alberia and the rat trade insults. When Mourn finally hits with his longsword, the wound quickly heals. Nosr throws his javelin at the gargoyle and slices it across the back near the base of its wings. 

Finally, Aris connects and the gargoyle plummets to the ground, sliced across its abdomen with a scimitar. Benito hearing the struggles and frustration of Mourn and Alberia charges the dire rat with the dragon-hilted sword. He connects with fearsome force cutting the beast in half! 

"NOOOOOOO!" screams the dire rat _( Veshru sees his pitiful existence become even more pitiful...he will become a manes for 100 years as he sees his evil essence sucked from this plane back into the Abyss...) _

It explodes into evil, green goo and the night becomes silent as Ellysidel returns to the camp, thick branch in hand ready to fight, but seeing business taken care of already. He silently moves to the edge of the camp, consumed with guilt at letting down his fellow adventurers.... 

_[Next time: the Heroes arrive in Blasingdell, antagonize the locals, find out about the raiding orcsand where they lair!]_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Marponeth 16-22, 1372  In Blasingdell *

The heroes again fear that they have let another prisoner escape, not finding the rogue that they manacled earlier. Benito and Aris scream bloody murder, but Alberia tempers their hasty judgements. A quick search finds the prisoner huddled under a bush, shaking in fear of the dark gargoyle. Nothing untoward occurs the rest of the night, and the company force marches to Blasingdell the next day not wanting to take any more chances in the hilly and wooded terrain in the foothills of the Orsauns. 

"Nothing happens in Turmish, hmmm? The roads are safe...indeed. I will have to talk to a few mercenary captains when we return to Alaghon," comments Aris. 

Arriving in Blasingdell, the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach take quarters at the local inn, the Griffon's Rest. Benito, Nosr and Mourn find a visiting mage named Waldo the brave and pay him to grant insight on the dragon-hilted longsword. Mourn and Nosr stay with the mage while he perfoms his divinations while Benito accompanies Aris and Alberia to turn over the prisoner. Ellysidel remains at the inn attempting to be inconspicuous to protect his elven brethren in the event of trouble. 

Benito, being his fervant and charasmatic self antagonizes the captain of the guard, a half-orc when they discuss the merits of followers of Malar. Meanwhile, Aris and Alberia hand over the prisoner. Sir Miles Berrick, appointee of the Assembly of Stars to oversee the town and its mining operations, promises that she will be tried and hung if found guilty of banditry and forgery (she had a false writ of permission from him to 'collect tolls'). Sir Berrick also relates of the bounty on orcs at 25gp/head (well he'll settle for pairs of ears) and the orcish prisoner in their dungeon. Aris interrogates the prisoner and finds out the the tribe holds out at a rocky hill called the Stone Tooth and are led by an ogre named Great Ulfe. Aris is also pushed by some weird Tethyrian or genasi sense of honor (in Benito's mind) to allow the orc trial by combat. An arguement ensues among Alberia, Benito, and Aris about semantics--armor or no armor for the orc. Aris gives in and lets the orc wear his battered scale mail. The combat is short. Aris slays the orc in less than 4 heartbeats, and tries to collect a bounty for the ears but is unsuccessful. 

Returning to the inn, Benito hears of the powers of the sword--it can locate treasure and it summons a dragon!. There is also a curious and strong divination magic on the sword that defies Waldo's probes. During the investigation process of the sword, Nosr also gets a chance to tell Waldo of his strange magical powers. He tells the mage that he had the urge to want to take the brunt of the dark gargoyle's magic attacks and that these attacks, he felt instinctively, would not hurt him. Mourn is suprised by this revelation. Has the half-elf become mad? It must be his human side! I will definitely have to teach him more about his sane ancestors! thinks the bard. 

Waldo only responds by rubbing his chin, "Interesting...." but makes no further comment nor gives the young sorcerer any insight. 

Benito wants to sell the sword, but the next day, when visiting Sir Berrick is unable to reach a negotiated price. Not another poor town ! thinks the cleric of Tyr. Sir Berrick also rebukes the acolyte of Tyr for antagonizing his watch-captain. Benito apologizes but also realizes that the damage is already done. During the course of the next five days he and Aris have a hard time getting commissions for weapons and armor. 

During the next few days, Benito and Mourn scribe scrolls for the journey into the mountains. Mourn also learns of the history of the Stone Tooth from the locals. It used to be a stronghold of the dwarven smith Durgeddin and was called Khundrukar. About 100 or so years ago, the smithy's hold was overrun by orcs. The presence of the humanoids has waxed and waned over the years and recently, has become a threat again. 

Aris and Ellysidel purchase mighty composite longbows to enhance the power of their arrow attacks. Benito and Aris also manage to purchase the equipment for and construct a set of masterwork full plate armor for the paladin. Alberia learns that her father travelled into the mountains as well, but he did not give his destination. The innkeep suspects he too went to explore the dwarven ruin. 

Strangely, the mage leaves the day after talking with Benito, Mourn, and Nosr. Aris follows his tracks towards the north, but discover that Waldo doubled-back and ultimately headed south. 
In any case, after five days of resting (by this time Ellysidel has recovered fully from the filth feaver) the Heroes journey to the Stone Tooth and Khundrukar to kill orcs and search for the legacy of Durgeddin's Forge of Fury..... 

_[Next time: Onto the Forge!]_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Khundrukar*

*23-26 Marponeth, 1372 Khundrukar, Scene 1: Alberia, the graceful *

_[DM note and *SPOILER* warning: I am using the Forge of Fury module with very limited changes for the next set of adventures_

The journey to the Stone Tooth is uneventful as militia from Blasingdell increase their patrols to curb orcish raiding of outlying farms and thorps. When the Heroes arrive at the tooth they see a trail leading up the mountain and a spiral of smoke coming from somewhere near the Tooth's slopes. They make a basecamp a few hundred yards south of the beginning of the trail and rest. Aris, Ellysidel and Mourn decide to investigate the slope and find the source of the smoke. 

After two hours of scouring the dense foliage and rocky terrain and some successful readjustment of direction (where Aris decided to levitate to the top of a bluff to reorient the scouting party) they discover a natural chimney that leads into the bowels of the Stone Tooth. Securing rope to Ellysidel and some sturdy rocks, Aris climbs down to investigate and discovers a hearth of coals at the bottom in an empty room and a passage leading deeper into some creature's lair. He climbs back up and the scouts return to the base camp to retrieve the rest of the heroes. 
An hour later, they arrive and relate what was discovered. The horses are left behind with Slovack in charge and the party reaches the chiminey again by late afternoon. Aris goes down first, followed by Ellysidel and Mourn while Alberia and Benito remove their armor to prepare for the ardorous repel of about 80 feet. The first three have no problems and spread out in the room watching the entry passage--Aris and El with bows readied, Mourn with his wand. Benito follows easily and takes up a position in the corner aiming a crossbow at the entry. 
A rough-looking humanoid, that the heroes recognize as an orc, enters the room and stirs the coals, apparently not seeing anyone amidst the gloom. Not taking chances, Aris and Ellysidel drill him with their mighty composite bows dropping him before he can react. First blood is drawn. 

The Heroes wait before tugging on the rope for Nosr and Alberia and their gear to be lowered down. It is quiet for some time and then a yell comes from somewhere beyond the passage. 

"Grungar, hurry up in there! What's takin' ya so long?" in orcish. 

Benito responds hoping his own study of orcish language at the Temple of Justice is adequate, "Just throwin' some meat on the fire. Be right there." 

He shrugs his shoulders and looks at Aris who glares at him at first but then nods in approval as a response comes, "Well throw some on for us, pig-face or we'll thrash ya!" 

The other orcs seem satisfied, but Ellysidel, Mourn and Aris remain vigilant and tighten the grips on their weapons. Benito tugs the rope to signal for the next Hero to climb down. Nosr makes his way down the chiminey with ease using the rope as a guide. Next Alberia ties together the bundles of armor and other gear of the heroes to send it on down. Unfortunately, her rope skills are sub-par. The knots holding Benito and Alberia's armor unravels on the way down and comes crashing down the chiminey making noise to wake the dead or at least alert the orcs. Nosr and Benito look up and try to avoid the falling debris. 

"Not again," says the sorcerer as he looks up and does not jump out of the way in time getting smashed by the pieces of Benito's and Alberia's heavy metal armor. Needless to say, orcs come storming into the room to investigate. 

Mourn downs two with his _wand of color spray _ and yells, "There's one more!" 

Aris shoots that one as it turns to flee, not downing him, but Ellysidel moves to the entry and shoots it again in the back of the neck before it can cry out. Meanwhile, Nosr recovers and rolls out of the way. Up top, Alberia, hearing the clang of the armor waking every monster up for miles, decides to SLIDE down the rope. Her skill with climbing matches her knot-tieing ability and she cannot gain a good purchase of the rope scraping and banging against the rock half-way down. Again she is unable to grab the rope and sees her death in a bed of coals below. Fortunately, she is able to concentrate enough so that as she falls the last 40 feet she is able to hold true to the adage, "Paladin, Heal thyself!". Benito, hearing his fellow Tyrite in trouble and calling for help stands a-ready and times it just right, so that when Alberia tumbles from the ceiling he is able to knock her aside, breaking her fall, and preventing her from landing in the bed of coals. They end up in a tangled heap of arms, legs, and tarnished and blackened, metal armor both injured, not as severely as they could have been, and more importantly, not dead. 

Events with the orcs proceed while the graceful Alberia takes her chimney-dive. Mourn and Nosr make sure that the unconscious orcs are dead while Aris and Ellysidel move forward. El drags the body of the dead orc into the room, while Aris moves ahead to investigate. He spies an orc hiding amidst crates in the next room. He also hears booted feet leaving the room to the north. He discovers that the room has four exits (including the one that leads to the room with the chiminey). He fires an arrow at the hiding orc and downs him with a penetrating shot to the chest. He also hears a gasp and stealthily creeps around the boxes and crates to see two prisoners held in a jail. 

"Please, rescue us. Save us. Thank Chauntea that you are here!" 

Aris shushes them and attempts to hack through the bars made of thick saplings with his scimitar. Ellysidel has also come forward and picking up a great axe from one of the downed orcs and hacks through the bars in one mighty swing. The prisoners are grateful, but are smart enough to remain quiet especially when Aris gives them that narrow-eyed glare and puts a finger to his mouth indicating them to not talk. 

With as much haste as possible, Alberia and Benito begin to don on their armor, even though some of it is uncomfortably warm as they fish it from the bed of coals. Mourn and Nosr eventually help. Ellysidel and Aris watch in the supply room. Two exits lead generally north and northeast and are five feet wide. One is 10 feet wide and ends in a set of double doors to the west. Aris lays down caltrops in that corridor and while he is doing so, an orc wielding a flail comes charging down one of the northern passeges. Ellysidel drills him with and arrow and the caves are quiet again. 

By this time Alberia and Benito have put on their armor and the party makes their way to the supply room where Aris and Ellysidel cautiously watch the approaches. 

As the heroes are deciding what to do next an orc calls out to them from the corridor that leads north, "Surrender now and Great Ulfe will let you live!" 

Benito the diplomat, replies in orcish "What are your terms? We are from the Stinky Bearfeet tribe and your tribe is weak. We smelled food and me and my family climbed down your chiminey. We met some of your orcs and slew them easily and ate your food." 

"I have never heard of the Stinky Bearfeet tribe." 

"Ummm, we are new. My woman and I and our childeren are just passing through. We will leave now..." 

Alberia also joins in broken orcish to help give credibility to Benio's tale but also decides to barricade the north passage just in case Benito's diplomacy fails. Benito also lays down caltrops to the northeast. Two javelins are thrown down the corridor, but deflect harmlessly from Alberia's new armor. No orcs pour into the room, however, and seemingly, a detente settles in. 

Aris and Ellysidel begin to clear the way to the west. The doors open and an orc sticks his head through apparently wondering what all the commotion was about. The orc's eyes widen, but before he can act, he is dropped by the mighty bowmen, Aris and Ellysidel. 

Alberia and Benito smoke the room with smokesticks as they begin to pull back, but before they do, Benito tells the freed prisoners where the exit lies, "Return to Blasingdell. There are horses at the base of the trail. Tell everyone that you were freed by the _Heroes of the Vilhon Reach _!" 

They leave with heartfelt handshakes. Aris and Ellysidel investigate the room beyond the double doors to see two orcs. One on the other side of of a chasm spanned by a precarious rope bridge and the other one half-way across the chasm on the bridge. Using the dead orc for a shield, Aris and Ellysidel move forward and cut one end of the bride. Nosr and Mourn follow behind and exchange missle fire with the orc. The other orc hurriedly crosses the bridge amidst the fire, but is subsequently killed by the Heroes with multiple missle wounds from arrows and bolts. The first orc retreats past another set of really large doors, beyond the chasm, and shuts them. He is wounded, but not slain. Aris cuts the bridge away, preventing anyone from crossing. The remnant slaps against the far side of the chasm reminding the party that now there is no way out in that direction. Then the adventurers regroup in the hallway that led to this room, closing and blocking the door behind them. 

The decision is made to move forward with the assault of the orc lair. Mourn and Nosr begin to clear a path through the caltrops blocking the northeast passage and the others tighten grips on their weapons and check bow strings for the inevitability of a hard fight ahead....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*The Death of Mourn*

*26 Marponeth, 1372 Khundrukar, Scene 2: Sacrifice *

Moving quietly and trying to hide as best as possible Mourn takes the lead follwed by Aris as they move up the northeast passageway. The way is narrow, forcing the heroes to move single file. The tunnel turns southeast and opens into a larger room. Mourn scans the area and sees a cistern or well close to the far wall and a passage that continues southeast. He also sees several orcs attempting to hide behind the well and some rocks. They see him also, but he fires his wand of color spray before they can act. 

Events happen quickly. An orcish female charges at Mourn and Aris and connects with her mace against the elven bard. Both Mourn and Aris feel a wave of tiredness come over them, but their adrenalin and force of will staves it off. 

"Spellcaster!" yells the genasi as he fires at the only target he sees, an orc male with a wicked greataxe. He hits, but does not drop the orc. Benito moves up to help Mourn, pushing him to the ground to deal with the the female orc. With a mighty battle cry, the wounded male orc charges the cleric of Tyr and slices his shoulder and upper chest with the greataxe spraying his blood on the heroes and orcs alike. The female orc screams bloody battle and slams her mace into Aris's chest. Ellysidel,eager to join the battle looses an arrow and almost hits Benito instead. Aris strikes back at the female orc, slicing her across her arm, but the slash is not fatal. Benito fails to connect against his opponent. Mourn attempts to subdue the spellcasting orc and fires his wand from his prone position, between the legs of his comrades, in the direction of the well. The orcs holding the line fail to down the heroes as Benito and Aris dodge and manuever to avoid mace or axe. Alberia then pushes her way safely past the bottleneck into open space. When this happens two orcs, previously undetected, charge her from somewhere else in the room. Fortunately, only one gets past her shield defense smashing into her abdomen with a heavy flail. Blood begins to make the battleground slick and the heroes and orcs fight desparately for their lives. 
Ellysidel tires of trying to get a shot at orcs fighting his companions. He drops his bow and knocks Benito aside to cleave the male orc from shoulder to chest with his greatsword. Ripping the sword free, he is able to continue the lateral slice and gut the female orc, spilling her entrails in the corridor and defeating the bottleneck. 

Aris charges the spellcasting orc whom he discovers to be an old crone of an orc. He cuts into her with his scimitar but the slice is not deep. Benito follows close on Aris's heels to bring Mano de la Justicia down on the orc. While bloodied and staggered, she does not go down. Aris and Benito look at each other suprised that the orc still stands. They are even more suprised when she manages to cast a spell. An irrational fear comes over them, but only briefly. They press the attack. Mourn also moves forward and finds an unconscious female orc behind the well and pulls out a dagger to send her to Grummsh still wincing from the blow of the other female orc. He looks up and sees an orc charging down a previously unseen corridor to the northwest followed by three large wolves. 

Nosr adds his magical power. An ice dagger blows a hole in the charging orcs chest and causes one of the wolves to yelp from collateral frost damage and frozen orc parts. Meanwhile, Alberia and the orcs clang sword and shield and flail failing to injure one another. Ellysidel remedies the stalemate. The wild elf weighs in with his greatsword, splitting the first orc's skull like a ripe melon. He misses the second orc with an awkward backhand. 
"This one is mine!" shouts a frustrated paladin. "Take care of the wolves!" 

Aris crouches and slices upward with his scimitar follwing with cross slice of his handaxe, but the crone is already dead after the scimitar slices her face open and she falls backwards. 
"Secure that corridor," Aris says pointing to the passageway where the wolves came from. 

Benito goes to the next target, moving tactically to deal with one fo the wolves. His longsword strikes a fatal blow against the beast and it falls. Looking up the corridor, Benito sees his life flash before him as six orcs move down the corridor. 
"We must block the corridor!" 

Mourn steps up and blasts the group with his wand. Two fall. Nosr casts a spell of sleep. Two more fall. The last two charge Benito. HIs shield absorbs the axe chop of the first orc and he sidesteps the downward cleave of the second. Sparks fly from the ground. 

"Quickly, I need assistance!" 

Alberia slices her foe across the neck. The orc crumples to the ground, clutching his neck and gurggling as he chokes on his own blood. Ellysidel tries to make short work of the wolves as one bites him on the arm and tries to drag him to the ground. He slices down at the creature but fails to slay it. 

That is when the force of doom enters the fray. Benito hears a booming voice from up the corridor and sees an ogre wielding a large two-handed axe stepping over the fallen orcs and charging down at the acolyte. "Great Ulfe kill!" 

The ogre chops down at Benito. Benito's blood flies everywhere as his armor is sundered and the axe slices him deeply from chest to abdomen. He crumples to the ground crying out weakly, "Run my friends..." His life begins to flee as the wounds continue to bleed profusely and Benito slides into unconsciousness. 

Aris drops his weapons and quickly swings his crossbow into a firing position. He tags Great Ulfe, who laughs and points at the genasi, "You are next!" 

Mourn makes sure that the unconscious female orc stays down and slices her neck, already shaking his head in shock at seeing his companion Benito fall, and looking for the nearest exit, since he is actually the closet hero to the bloody ogre. Nosr fires magic missles at the ogre. Ulfe laughs some more, pointing at Nosr, "Then I break your bones and use you for stew!" 

Alberia cries, "Benito!" and charges the ogre, but her swing of the longsword fails to penetrate Ulfe's over-sized scale armor. Ulfe retaliates and slices Alberia across the shoulders tearing through her armor like paper with the force of his attack, opening gaping wounds across her shoulders and chest. The paladin drops. 

The situation worsens as a two hand-axe wielding orc joins the fray. He tosses one throwing axe at Mourn, but the haft bounces off his shoulder. Ellysidel seeing the desperation of the situation, redoubles his attacks at the wolves. He cuts the first one in twain and and then slices laterally again with his greatsword at the next foe. He smashes the wolf in face. Teeth and hair and half of the skull of the wolf go flying as it becomes a dead heap. 

Mourn seeing the life ebbing from Alberia mutters under his breath, "The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one." He moves forward towards the ogre to cast a spell of healing on the dying paladin. 

"No Mourn, No!Stay back!" yells Aris. 

Ulfe is ready. As Mourn successfully pumps life-saving healing magic into Alberia, he leaves himself defenseless, and looks up, helpless, at the ogre. Great Ulfe pulls back his great axe and swings, connecting. The heroes hear a sick THUNK as Mourn is cut in half and the two parts fly across the room spattering blood and guts. Ulfe grins broadly and waits for the next victim. 

Aris, seeing the pile of bodies form at the feet of Great Ulfe, and his party being rapidly decimated, attacks one of the orcs at the ogre's side with resolve and vengeance. He disembowels the adversary. The hand axe wielding orc throws an axe at Aris, but misses. He then closes to help Ulfe against the genasi. Ulfe wanting increase his pile swings at Aris, but fortunately for the genasi,misses. Ellysidel cannot take it any longer. He goes into a rage and charges the ogre. The greatsword bites into the ogre and Ulfe stops laughing. Nosr wants to even the odds and casts his magic missle at the last orc guarding Ulfe's side. The orc is blasted backwards twice in the chest and slumps to the ground. 
Now the battle becomes a two on two contest. Aris slices and hacks into the last orc connecting and slowing the orc down, but not finishing him. Ulfe misses the wild elf again. The elf does not. Faking a slice, Ellysidel is able to get under Ulfe's guard and stabs the ogre deeply in the abdomen. He twists and rips and continues his frenzied attack against the other orc. He misses. However, the last orc is distracted by the fall of the ogre. That orc does not know what hits him as his head is removed from his body by a mighty blow from Aris's scimitar. As the headless body tumbles to the ground and the head bounces across the stone floor the battle ends. There is a silent pause. 

Nosr tries to maintains composure,but cannot believe what has happened. He runs to the upper half of Mourn's body, drags it to where the lower half lays and tries to reconnect the body. Aris sighs deeply and runs a bloody hand through his hair, weapon still in hand, and Ellysidel comes down from the rage and rests. Aris goes over to Nosr who is trying to stuff intestines back into Mourns body or tie them together. 

Aris puts a hand on his shoulder, "Nosr, he's gone. Take his backpack. There are scrolls. Take care of the others." 

Nosr, blinking back tears, wipes his bloodied hands on his clothing and tracks down Mourn's pack which was also separated from his body by Ulfe's axe. He rifles through the pack and digs out the arcane healing scrolls to revive Benito and Alberia who still cling to life. 

Aris and Ellysidel get to the bloody and gristly task of finishing off the unconscious and dying orcs...... 

_[Whoa! What a battle! Alberia and Benito still live! Mourn is dead! There is more of this tale to tell from the last session....stay tuned true believers!!!]_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Marponeth 26-Uktar  17, 1372  Khundrukar: Interlude  Wherein the heroes learn of  the importance of rogues, how to  pickle elves, and of the beauty creating wondrous items….sweet*

The gristly task gets more gruesome as Aris proceeds to cut off the ears of the slain orcs and behead Great Ulfe with one of his minion’s greataxe. Ellysidel watches the passageway leading towards the Hero’s escape route after laying down caltrops.  Meanwhile, Nosr shows his adeptness with magic. Using his arcane spells to unscramble Mourn’s magic script, he then proceeds to revive first Benito and then Alberia.

“What happened?” asks a groggy, bloody and stiff Benito.

“Mourn is dead.  He saved Alberia’s life. The battle is won. Both you and Alberia were nearly killed by the ogre,” reports Nosr stoically, having regained his composure to complete the magicks necessary to help his companions. 

Looking around, Benito spies the rent body of Mourn nearby and can only shake his head and sigh. “Nosr, I hold you and your ability to cast magic in high regard,” he says feeling another healing scroll of Mourn’s work wonders on his axe-torn flesh. 

Then Nosr and Benito heal Alberia, who holds back tears when she hears of Mourn’s sacrifice to save her. _What prompted him to do that for ME! Did I deserve life while he is dead?_

While in her thoughts, she is brought back to reality by the sound of orcish boots, cries of pain, Aris and Ellysidel’s shouts and their subsequent bow fire as two more orcs are slain and fall amidst the caltrops.

“That’s 50 more gold,” says Aris with surprisingly renewed callousness. 

They hear the last orc run away and decide not to give chase shouting after him that Ulfe is dead and their leader is now an elf.  To get their minds off the loss of their companion, the Heroes proceed to ransack the room where the battle took place. Aris examines the weapons of the orcs and discovers that the two-weapon orc fighter had a handaxe made of a light, silvery metal, possibly mithral that has Durgeddin’s mark. Benito uses the sword to detect and find a stash of gold. After the brief treasure hunt, they feel exhaustion set in and decide to rest. During the night, Benito hears a booming, like the closing of a great door echo from somewhere in Khundrukar, but the rest of the night passes by uneventfully.   

In the morning, Aris shares with the group, “We are going to return to Alaghon to raise Mourn. I have contingency funds there, and anyway….he still owes me money.”  

Several of the Heroes bite their tongue at this blatant display of greed and a lack of respect for the dead, but everyone wants to see the shining bard back, so they hold their comments. 

“Let us at least make sure that this orc lair is cleared of evil,” argues Benito. 

After a brief discussion, they decide to explore.  They find a good amount of treasure and the way out on one foray and no orcs. Returning to the battle room they explore in another direction and find the way down, a rift with a natural stair in a large room with dead bodies and two doors. The room is blocked by a porticullus and the passage to the room was hidden behind crates and sacks that seemingly, were purposely stuffed there to form a barricade. They  decide not to bust through the bars and explore some more, finding  the lair of the old crone and another way into the rift room.  Upon crossing the lair they are attacked by bird-bat things with large proboscis. One attacks Aris, one lands upon Ellysidel, and one hits upon Benito, digging their modified beak into them and draining their blood. The rest of the heroes attack them splattering the engorging creatures and the blood that they just drained in short order. However, the three that were hit feel very weak. 

“Do you want to continue?” asks Aris, now very irritated. “I hate stirges!”

“Just one more door,” begs Benito, pointing to the door in the north wall with a leering dwarven face. 

Aris examines the orcish bodies near the door and sees that the bones have been scorched and the wood from their weapons turned to ash. He points this out to the Tyrites. Benito as a precaution casts a spell that he believes will protect him from small fires.  Aris, Ellyisidel and Nosr, back up a good ways  while Alberia and Benito flank the door.  Benito opens the door and he and Alberia are engulfed in flames as the jets of fire stream from the door and from the walls to either side. Shouts of pain ensue and realizing that they are on fire, Alberia and Benito stop, drop and roll.  The other adventurers run up to help. Alberia is the worse off  and her backpack  with its contents (4 potions!) is destroyed. Benito is slightly injured. 

And the door closes before anyone can see what’s beyond!

“That’s it. We can’t continue without an expert trap-finder. We’re out of here!” decides Aris. 

The rest of the heroes agree and gathering all the discovered treasure and the halves of  Mourn’s  body, leave through a previously discovered secret passage that places them at the front door.  The walk down the path  to the horse camp and see the freed prisoners watching over their gear. 

“Orcs, lots of them. They left last evening and headed into the mountains,” they relate. 

It is only mid-morning so the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach hoof it to Blasingdell. The day the night and the following day are uneventful as they force march the second day into town.  Spending the next day there, Aris and Ellysidel take care of the business of rewards,  Alberia and Nosr return the rescued prisoners (and are rewarded with 4 potions to replace those that the paladin lost!), and Benito, feeling enlightenment from Tyr uses divine power to preserve Mourn’s corpse as well as see to his own personal busisness. The cleric also learns that an ore-laden caravan leaves for Alaghon the next day.  The Heroes sign on and high-tail it out of  Blasingdell. The journey takes eight days and the mercenaries that guard the caravan are generally rude to everyone except Alberia. Having Ellysidel, Benito, Aris  as big brothers keeps them at a distance (not that Alberia would need it ) . Alberia and Nosr also pass the time sewing up Mourn’s body for a better presentation to the clerics at the  Temple of Justice where Aris pre-paid for raising insurance.  The trip is without incident as the caravan gives the Ruins of Ironcloak a wide berth, adding an extra day to get to Turmish’s capital.  

In  Alaghon, the Heroes do much in the span of a tenday. First, Mourn is raised. He decides that adventuring is not for him. Aris and Mourn then go looking for property and over the course of the next few days purchase an acre of land and a house with plans to expand the place into a tavern and inn tentatively called the Great Axe Inn (with Great Ulfe’s axe hung over the bar) south of Alaghon with a great ocean view. At the Temple of Justice, Ellysidel, Alberia and Nosr complete their training to advance in spellcasting ablility, martial prowess, and divine might. Benito refines his ability to create magical items: he makes _gauntlets of Tyr’s divine strength*_, _soliettes of striding and springing*_, _boots of striding and springing * _for Aris , and a _bag of celestial dog summoning_  for the Red Wizard’s Enclave to make some extra money. Hinnar is glad to see him and says that the offer to work for them still stands. Other bands of adventurers seem not to be coming back. He offers to make some soliettes for Alberia, but she refuses on principle, since the scrolls for the spells required were purchased at the Red Wizard’s Enclave.  Benito also trades in the sword that summons dragons* in exchange for making "Mano de la Justicia"  into a _holy sword*_.  The process will take almost two tendays, so Benito will not see the sword until his return.  In the meantime, he will hold on to the magical sword the detects coins and summons dragons. Aris also repairs the damage armor and weapons of the group as well as create armor and weapon wares to sell from the Great Axe . He trades a magical rapier found in Khundrukar for a magical scimitar*.   Fully outfitted and ready to go,  the Heroes gather at the future tavern to be called the Great Axe, have a great meal and toast to their companions.  Mourn performs an inspiring  rendition of a great epic from elven days long past to encourage the Heroes and the night passes peacefully to a crisp Uktar morning as the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach set their minds and hearts to what awaits them in the bowels of Khudrukar. 

*Magical notes: * the gauntlets are _gauntlets of ogre strength _  keyed to lawful good. The soliettes and boots are keyed to lawful good and rangers.
The mysterious sword is _Hordemaster_ from the Gordalgond’s Gauntlet adventure taken from the evil dwarven ranger. There is my own backstory,trust me. 
Mano will become a _+1 holy longsword_
Aris gets a _scimitar +1_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Character update!*

*Long live the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach ! *

*Aris Cloud-dancer of Tethyr *is now a 2nd level fighter/1st level ranger. Aris is happy at the new purchase of land and a house to make into a tavern for Mourn to run. He is eager to return to Khundrukar and find more mithral and maybe other exotic metals. "Blue Destiny...you are in my sights!" 

*Alberia Dorthansdotter, House Lhal of Suzail * is now a 3rd level paladin. Alberia wants to leave right away to Blasingdell and the Stone Tooth. She finally had a lead about her missing father and now has to wait. She grateful that Mourn is alive again as it alleviates her conscious, but now that business is done, "Let's get goin'!" 

*Benito Moltos of Alaghon * has become a 4th level cleric of Tyr. He is now juiced up with magic and even without a much improved Mano de la Justicia is a force to be reckoned with. "Malarites beware!" 

*Ellysidel of Chondalwood * has risen to a 4th level barbarian. He's with Alberia. Let's get back and quickly. "Send the enemies of good and of elves my way and let them be cleaved!" 

*Nosr of Starmantle * has decided to go straight arcane and is now a 4th level sorcerer. The previously unknown manifestation of power is growing. "Hmmm...We need to test it out and soon."

*Mourn of Evereksa*  has retired as a 2nd level bard/1st level fighter/1st level expert. He will now run and sing in his own place. Who said Tel'Quessir from a disgraced house did not have a sense of self-sacrifice? Honor is redeemed. "How fortunes turn...how they turn indeed!"

_*DM note: Aris and Alberia are ECL 4 due to their being planetouched.
**Did you notice that Mourn's updates always have a question in them?_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Player comments*

originally posted by honorwolf--

_ Aris speaks:
When will they learn to listen to Aris? The loss of Mourn will have far reaching effects on the taciturn leader. Aris, more than anybody else ,will miss the elf's wise words and beautiful songs that often drove away the dark mood, that constantly swirls around the brusque genasi. Aris has lost a friend and confident on these adventures. Ever the voice of reason Mourn would give quiet but good counsel to the genasi. Mourn was the only one who knew what Aris truly is. Aris sees that setting up Mourn, with the Great Axe Inn/Tavern will continue that trust and confidence, plus give the party a place to call home. Mourn by virtue of being elven can understand Aris' longterm plans and goals. Can anyone understand the loss of a comrade to this genasi warrior. It remains to be seen if Aris can talk Mourn to once more go back , "Once more to the breach dear friends... once more.."

While back in Alaghon, Mourn,Aris, and Nosr begin to search and gather information about certain items and metals. They begin laying down the groundworks for the plan that Aris has revealed to them. Before leaving Alaghon, Aris makes another arrangement with the senior brother of Tyr, Gipetto and thanks him for the return of Mourn. More preparations are made: repair of arms and armour, scrolls and potions, food and supplies for the coming winter, and mountaineering gear. All the while Aris,Mourn, Nosr, and Ellysidell search for a expert trap finder and scout for hire. That is all for now as Aris patiently waits for the rest of the party to conclude their business. _


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Return*

*Uktar 17-Uktar 23, 1372  Return to Khundrukar, part I--Secrets *

(Earlier that day)
Striding with purpose and heavy steps through the Temple of Justice, Benito was frustrated. Once again his mentor Brother Gippeto was evasive and cryptic when he asked questions about the truth to his heritage. He needed to get to the bottom of this mystery. The morning ceremony where he was elevated to the ranks of Solemn Brother were meaningless...meaningless. It was all a chasing after the wind. What was rank compared to finding out who his true mother and father were? He accosted a young acolyte and demanded where he could find Salazar, the mad priest of Ilmater. Realizing his harshness, he muttered an apology but hurried off to the garden... 

There he was, Salazar, tending to the winter roses and muttering something. Benito approached, "Salazar, my friend, do you know who my father is?" 

Salazar cackled and looked at Benito with an un-nerving blooshot stare. "Yes...yes young Benito, Salazar knows! He knows all!" 

A fit of laughter and a mad trimming of the hedges followed. Benito felt that he was losing his mind. Balling his fist he reached out and grabbed Salazar by the cloak, trying to pull him up from trimming near the ground. The priest of Ilmater looked up and Benito saw a tear stream down the cleric's eye. Shaken, Benito kneeled. It seemed that Salazar's stare bore right through him, into his heart and his obsession. 

"Please, please Salazar...tell me!" he cried holding back tears. 

A moment of lucidity crossed over Salazar's face. He leaned closer exposing rotting teeth and foul breath. "He is...he is--" and then silence as Salazar mouthed the words, but no sound came out. 

Benito tried to ask Salazar to repeat his words, but could not even hear himself speak. He beat his mailed fist on his breastplate...nothing. Standing up, Benito quickly looked around and saw a fleeing cloaked figure turn the corner back into the halls of the temple. Looking at Salazar, he saw that he was madly trimming again. 

He gave chase to the fleeing figure and turned the corner, almost running into the High Abbot, Denton Crimsgard and his entourage. 

"Lord High Abbot, please forgive me. Did you see a fleeing figure pass by you and your entourage?" 

Crossing his arms and staring at the young priest Denton evenly replied, "No, young Benito, I did not. What is going on?" 

"Nothing, my Lord. The person must have been too quick for you and your men to notice." 

Benito tried to look past the priests and acolytes to see if he can catch another glimpse of the figure. Before he could question any of the acolytes, Denton pointed back to the garden. 

"See to Salazar. He might harm himself!" 

Benito spun around to see the mad cleric holding the shears to his neck. He ran over to stop him. Dropping the shears, Salazar began giving chase to a butterfly. Benito looked back towards Denton and his group. Denton, arms folded rubbed his chin and shook his head disapprovingly, then he and his men turned around and headed back towards the chapel. 

"I have to get out of here," thought Benito. "This is too much." 

He retrieved his horse and headed to meet the companions at the Great Axe. The answers and the sword would have to wait until he returned from Khundrukar as Alberia had revealed to the group during the week that she sought her father. At least she would find answers to the mystery that plagued her. Looking up at the sky as he contemplated this, Benito spoke, "Tyr, please be merciful to your servant. Let these questions be answered!", and he rode towards the southern part of Alaghon.... 

Later that evening, he related the events to Alberia who suggested that they visit Gippeto later that night. Before they could leave, however (but after Mourn sang his epic), they and the rest of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach, Aris, Nosr, Ellysidel and Mourn heard a knock at the door....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

* Uktar 17-Uktar 23, 1372 Return to Khundrukar, part II--A New Friend and an Old One * 

Benito runs to the door and opens the peep hole to see who is arriving at the Great Axe at this late hour. Aris follows close behind. 

"We're closed for a private party. Go away!" explains Aris in his best gruff voice.

Benito sees hesitation on the young, hooded man's face. However, he gathers the courage to speak, "I am here responding to your inquiry for hirelings...I mean adventurers." 

Alberia calls from behind Aris and Benito, "We already have enough cohorts. Please inquire elsewhere." 

Aris nudges Benito aside, looks through the door slot and being intrigued by what he sees opens the door. There is a young man, no more than a boy wearing a heavy green cloak to guard agains the cool air. He carries a short staff or walking stick with gem at the top. His eyes gleam with hope. 

"Well, who are you and what can you do?" asks Aris. 

All the Heroes are now gathered near the door casting skeptical glances at the newcomer. 

"He's not evil," whispers Alberia to Benito. 

Some casually rest their hands on the pommels of their weapons,however, just in case. 

"I am Milo of Raven's Bluff. I delve in unique magics." 

"We don't need another mage!" yells Nosr from the back of the group. 

Aris, seeing the practicality of having more artillery at his disposal, raises his eyebrow, "Well let's see what you got... Ellysidel!" 

The Heroes go outside to the "courtyard" of the Great Axe and Aris asks Milo to cast a spell at Ellysidel. "Don't worry, he can take it," Aris says assuringly as Milo begins to balk. 

As this is happening, Benito's uncanny Tyr-sense hears something climbing or moving along the rocks towards the beach. He and Alberia go quickly to investigate, but find nothing. Benito shares his worry about the days events with Alberia. They return to the rest of the group seeing Milo's admissions test in progress.

"Yes, do not worry, young whelp. I can take a lot of punishment. Try your best!" claims Ellysidel. 

Milo shrugs his shoulders and takes a deep breath. To the others, he gets a glazed look over his eyes and holds out his hand. A golden sheen appears on his arm and a plasma-like substance escapes his palm and hits Ellysidel squarely in the chest. Everyone around him hears the ringing of bells in thier ears. Ellysidel hears a gong as the energy feels like the punch of an ogre and knocks him to the ground. Milo smiles, but quickly erases it. 

As Ellysidel picks himself off the ground he hears a voice in his head... _Are you well, wild one? Are you the one from the Floating Tree on the Big Water? _

"Impressive...," comments Aris, "You're may join us." 

Ellysidel repsonds to that familiar voice, _It cannot be! Is that you, small ghost? _

_Yes...it is I. _

_I was never able to thank you for saving my life. _

"Yes, you are hired," adds Alberia, "We are offering 2 silver per day." 

"No," says Aris,"we would like you join us for an equal share. We are looking to replace one of our spellcasters who will now see to the running of our businesses here in Alaghon. You may join us." 

Aris extends his arm to shake Milo's hand. 

_I have heard of your exploits and know that your are looking for someone with my talents, wild one. I wish to join you. I am tired of running around through the alleys and sewers of this stone forest. I wish for the open lands and wooden forests....(sigh)... _

_Yes, make yourself known. Our leader, Aris, is harsh, but fair. We fight to defeat evil and right wrongs. Join us! _

As they are grasping forearms, Aris adds. "However, your joining the Heroes has its responsibilities. Don't ever quit from a battle and don't ever betray us, or..." 

"..Or you will feel...pain...ex-cru-ciating...pain!" adds Nosr clenching and unclenching his fists and beginning but stopping the casting of a _magic missle _ letting the glow linger in his hand menacingly. 

_Well, maybe not. Your oaths seem too rigid. I think I will remain hidden and watch you some more. Your armored warriors could not find me. I will stay safe . _

Milo's eyes widen while the rest of the Heroes laugh. 

_No, small ghost, _  Hahahaha..._ They are just joking. We are not too serious a bunch here at our inn _

_ Very well, then. Here I come. _ 

The laughter of the Heroes is broken as a halfling appears from behind the rocks and bushes. Weapons slide from their scabbard even though the halfling appears palms facing forward not brandishing weapons. Before Benito, Aris, or Alberia can smite the invader down, Ellysidel steps in front. 

"This is the halfling who saved my life from the slavers!" 

Everyone is shocked, but lowers their weapons. Aris and Benito have questions on their faces. Alberia and Nosr are totally lost. Mourn laughs even harder and puts a finger to his head to remind himself to make room for this new chapter in the chronicles of the Heroes. 

"I am Grim. That...is name...I now take, " says the halfling in elven. It is clear that he is unused to using speech. His speech is halted and slow. "I...join you because...wild one...is from...home." 

Grim and Ellysidel shake hands vigorously and move off to talk about Chondalwood where their loved ones live and what Grim has been doing these last several months. The Heroes retire inside, but Alberia senses that Benito is pre-occupied in thought. 

"What is it, solemn brother?" she asks 

Benito again relates the days events, but in more detail. Alberia is shocked and is about the say something but holds back. She pauses, and instead says, "We must visit Brother Gippeto and find some answers." 

They excuse themselves from the party, saddle their mounts and ride quickly to the Temple of Justice.... 
_(What's up with that!?)_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Uktar 17-Uktar 23, 1372 Return to Khundrukar, part III--Assassins *

Alberia and Benito ride hard towards the Temple and are only slowed down by Alaghonian watchmen guarding the gate to the inner city. They are not given trouble and pass claiming urgent business at the Temple of Justice. Once at the temple, their mounts are stabled and they make their way unchallenged through the halls to Brother Gippeto's quarters. 

Benito knocks on the door. An acolyte answers, half-asleep. 
"Brother Benito, it is late. Brother Gippeto is asleep." 

"Please wake him. We have urgent business." 

"It is late, and what are you doing here so late and with a woman?" 

Benito seethes, "How dare you accuse me and a holy paladin of Tyr of any impropriety! Get. Brother. Gippeto." 

Alberia chimes in trying to diffuse any situation and prevent Benito from smashing the acolyte's face, "If Gipetto does not deem our request urgent, let him decide whether or not to see us." 

The acolyte looks back and forth, a bit fearful and now fully awake, at the cleric and paladin from the doorway of the antechamber and decides to wake Gippeto. He passes through the door into the main chamber while Alberia and Benito leave the hallway and wait inside the outer room. The wait is not long as Brother Gippeto motions the Heroes quickly into his room. The acolyte waits outside. Benito relates the event of the day. 

"We fear for the priest of Ilmater's life," says Alberia. 

"Yet we cannot watch him as we travel to seek Alberia's father, Dorthan Lhal," adds Benito. 

Gippeto smiles, "Yes, Sir Dorthan. He is a brave man and a noble man indeed. I am glad that you have followed in his footsteps. His shoes are big ones to fill. Hopefully, he lives yet and has found the object of his quest." 

_Curious,_ thinks Benito_ Denton really had only negative things to say about  Alberia's dad. That he was 'obsessed and over-focused'. 'Too much of a relegious zealot'. What's going on here?...I don't want to think about it! _

It seems that Benito misses some of the conversation between Alberia and Gippeto about Cormyr and what is going on there. Evenutally, the topic comes back to Salazar. 

Brother Gippeto runs his hands through his balding pate, "I will do what I can to watch poor Salazar. Why anyone would increase his suffering even more is beyond me. He has seen too much in his life already. Go, find your father Alberia. Make sure she survives the quest, Benito. And you two come back alive. I see that the past comes back more quickly than we want. I will pray to Tyr for guidance. Things are getting so complicated...._(sigh)_. It seems that eventually we all grow up." He smiles, "Well, return quickly to your companions so you will be ready and alert on the morrow. Tyr, be with you." 

Benito and Alberia leave and the acolyte who gave them a hard time smiles broadly at them as they depart--maybe too broadly. 

"Aaargh! I didn't pin him down about my father!" curses Benito as they ride at a walk through the city lost in their own contemplations. 

Alberia is silent, holding her thoughts and mulling over what was said and several other questions running around in her head. _What is everyone hiding? Why does Denton Crimsgard keep his distance and remain relatively aloof to the paladins at Castle Grimjaws? Gippeto seemed a lot friendlier than most of the clerics at the Temple of Justice. Or is it just because they're all Turmish_

She hears a skitter across the cobblestone street, followed closely by another. Looking down she sees a crossbow bolt skip across the ground. 

"That's odd," she says pointing towards it. 

"What?" asks Benito. 

Before she can respond, pain rips through her and she hears a PLUNK! Benito growls in pain as well as she sees a bolt appear just above his shoulder blade. She looks down and sees a bolt in her side. The bolt has a burning, itchy feel and her eyes widen looking up towards the rooftops. 

"Assassins!" yells Benito drawing _Dragon Summoner _"Come down here cowards so I may smite you down!" 

He is rewarded with another bolt--this one to the leg--while another one is stopped by Alberia's shield. Seeing one assassin on each side of the street and thinking more may be coming or charging out of the buildings to either side, Alberia seeks the better part of valor. She grabs the reigns of Benito's horse and spurs Slovack forward. Benito's horse follows to his suprise and vehement protests. 

"What are you doing, Alberia?!" When they stop, he heals himself and turns his horse around to go back to the site of the assassination attempt. 

By the time he gets back there, the thugs have run off and are nowhere to be seen. He trots back to where Alberia is. She has removed the bolt from her side and seemed to have not succumb to the poison on its tip. 

"Since when do paladins of Tyr run from a fight?" 

"Folowing Tyr's precepts do not make one stupid! Aris would have approved of our tactical retreat. You are a fool to think you can survive against assailants on higher ground." 

"Bahhh! Tyr's might would have allowed me to strike them down even from a distance." 

Benito is not as fortunate as Alberia with the poisoned bolts. His strength is sapped as his adrenalin runs its course. He calls upon Tyr to alleviate the loss and rides with Alberia back to the Great Axe, brooding....still apparently angry at Alberia for not allowing him to mete out justice. 

Alberia relates what happened to the rest of the group. Aris is angry, but sees that any vengeance must wait until they return to Turmish's capital. At that time he, Nosr, and Grim promise to scour the underworld of Alaghon and get names. Benito paces....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Player comments*

Originally posted by Zen_Pollo--

_Alberia speaks:_
1) At this point in the game, Alberia feels that she owes Mourn for her life and she is determined to repay this life-debt. However, she does not know what she can do to reward him for his self-sacrifice. Moreover, she was one who had argued against raising Mourn from the dead. She believed that his death had been avenged since his murderer, Great Ulfe, was slain. Hence, Justice had been carried out. She felt that, according to the Precepts of Justice, Mourn had sacrificed himself in a Just Cause against Evil and his death should be honored. However, his death was part of the order of things and his reward in the Afterlife should not be disturbed by the Heroes' intervention. Additionally, She did not want to travel back to Alaghon since the lair had not been completely cleared and she feared new evil would find a home in the dwarven ruins vacated by the orcs. After Mourn was raised, Alberia felt that arguing against raising a man whom had saved her life was not in good grace. She had felt that her actions were both ignoble and cruel. She realizes that she spoke against Mourn because she was afraid and frustrated. Now that Mourn is alive, She feels awkward and guilty around him. Therefore, she is grateful to leave Alaghon because, until her debt is settled, she will never be at ease in the Inn of the Great Axe! 

2) Alberia had traded some_ bracers of defense +1 _ and some gold for a _+1 longsword _ while the heroes were in Alaghon. 

3) She spent some time at Castle GrimJaws during the ten day break to visit with her old training masters and friends. While there, she learned that her father was seeking an ancient artifact, known as the Orb of Khundrukhar, thought to be entombed in the dwarven fortress. Alberia found out that Sir Dorthan had intended to find the artifact and bring it back to Cormyr in order to aid with the troubles at home. 

4) She also hired three mercenaries and a groomswoman to guard their basecamp and protect their mounts once they get back into the Stone...Of course, she made sure to hire only reputable Tyrites whom were recommended by Brother Gippeto. She agreed to pay them 2 silvers a day in wages for the care of their mounts and for protection of the base camp. If none of the mounts die, the mercenaries and groomswoman can keep the mounts Aris purchased for them as a reward. 

5) She went to the enclave of the Thayvian wizards and found at least one wizard there whom was overtly evil. This, coupled with her prior knowledge of the Red Wizards, prompted her not to accept Benito's offer of magical gear since his magical endeavors were fueled by Thayvian Witchery! Later, you will see her actions vindicated by others. 

6) The other reason she decided to run from the ambush was that she had left her Full Plate(made by Aris and Benito) at the Great Axe Inn. After all, who wears Full Plate when riding about town?...(well, aside from Munchkins) Alberia was getting shot full of holes since she was not wearing ANY armor except her shield. Moreover, Alberia did not think it wise to confront the Assassins on their own ground under conditions they favor. She realized that somehow, someone had known they were coming and had arranged for this encounter. Sadly, Alberia understood, even if Benito did not, that whomever had set this ambush up knew the Assassins' strengths and the Heroes' weaknesses. If she and Benito had ran after the Assassins, Alberia knew they would be murdered or worse. In addition, Alberia deduced that whomever had arranged the ambush must have known the pair would be coming back from the Temple of Justice and heading towards the Great Axe Inn. Only the guards at the city gate and the people at the Temple of Justice knew of their destination. Coupled with Benito's account of the Silence spell earlier that day, Alberia has come to a conclusion -- a Rat stalks Alaghon and it lives in the Temple of Justice! 

7) Alberia feels somewhat put out by Denton Crimsgard. She discovered a prayerbook of Tyr which Crimsgard had written and had dispersed to the followers of Tyr in Alaghon. While not exactly heretical in nature, she definitely finds something....OFF in his writings but cannot quite put a finger on it. In the next post, Broc may elaborate on Benito's and Alberia's debate over Denton Crimsgard's brand of Tyrite worship. 

8) After the ambush on the way back from the temple and the incident with the chimney, Alberia has begun to understand the limitations of Full Plate Armor. Towards this end, Aris later made her a chainmail shirt to wear while sleeping and walking about town--for which Alberia is grateful. Alberia is curious about Aris' generosity. After all, she has seen the ledger by which Aris meticulously records the debts of his friends. She wonders why Aris has not asked her for any money...

Incidentally, 
Alberia also dispatched a letter with a merchant heading towards Cormyr to her Stepmother in Suzail detailing the status of her search for her missing father.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Return (cont.)*

* Uktar 17-Uktar 23, 1372  Return to Khundrukar,part IV--Powers*

Benito couldn't sleep. He paced back and forth at the Great Axe. Curiously, neither could Nosr. Benito thought about the events of the recent past. Nosr delved deep into his own past. What had caused this power to manifest? He wanted to learn more. Benito was available and they talked. 

"Cast a mean spell on me, Benito. I think I can block it." 

Benito complied but at the last second, Nosr let down his guard and was not ready to take on the divine magic. Benito caused him pain. 

"I became scared at the last second. Let's try again." 

The cleric of Tyr cast another spell to harm Nosr. This time something happend. Nosr absorbed the spell. Both spellcasters' eyes went wide. 

"I feel that the power is still inside me. It is on the edge of wanting to be used. This is cool!" 

"That is strange," replied Benito. "We must see if it is still there tomorrow. Can you take more?" 

"I feel that I can, but maybe not now. Let's try again tommorrow." 

Spells make you tired. They went to sleep: Benito's mind distracted by the mystery of Nosr's spell absorption and Nosr dreaming of tales from his childhood.... 
======================================
The next day, a crisp and cold Uktar morning, the Heroes finally set off on horseback without a cart of wagon. The trip is uneventful for the first two days. On the third day, Ellysidel and Grim spot a bird flying high in the sky. It seems to be spying on them and it moves with them the whole day. The fourth day it is still there, and in the afternoon, it is joined by a second. Late in the afternoon, with Blasingdell only several hours away, one of the birds begins to descend. The party becomes wary and stops. 
The bird circles the formation a few times and then comes to a rest in front of the adventurers. It changes form to become a human dressed in green robes. 

"Hail, heroes of Alaghon. The Emerald Enclave sends you its greetings and a warning. We warn you that the days of the Thayvian Enclave in Alaghon are numbered. We inform you that any further dealing with them will be construed as an affront to us. Do not cross our path. You have been forewarned." 

The man changes form back into an eagle and takes to the skies. Benito's jaw drops. Aris nods his head, "The servants of the goddess have spoken..." 

"Who?" asks Milo. 

Ellysidel nods his head in agreement with Aris. Grim agrees with Ellysidel. 

"But, Denton says Hinar is not evil," bemoans Benito. 

Alberia points a finger. "See. I told you so. Something is rotten in the Temple. I read your prayer book written by your High Abbott. It is just not right. Now it is beginning to make sense." 

"How dare you accuse Denton of wrongdoing! That is the book of prayers I grew up with." Benito shifts uneasily in his saddle. 

"Exactly! That explains the problems with the Temple of Justice." 

"Problems...problems! The Temple of Justice is flourishing. The faith of Tyr is strong in Alaghon. This is not like Cormyr where the faith is weak. That is probabaly why there have been so many problems there lately. You are not keeping to the true teachings and Tyr is showing you a lesson." 

"How can you say this...this book of rote prayer and false doctrine can keep to the true teachings!" Alberia shakes the teachings of Denton Crimsgard in her mailed fist. 

"It is obvious. Look at Turmish--strong and mighty and economically sound. Cormyr--weak and at war. Tyr is teaching you a lesson. Hah! and your late king. He has learned the ultimate in justice. You have even been taught to run from a fight!" 

"ENOUGH!" shouts Aris. "You do not know Cormyr and King Azoun. I fought with him against the Tuigan!" 

Alberia is on the verge of tears, "It...will...be...made...clear, Benito. Your Abbott is hiding something and you know it. This is false!"

She throws the book to the ground and has Slovack trample it underfoot. 

"How.Dare.You!" cries Benito. 

Aris draws his scimitar and grips it tightly thinking dark thoughts. "Aaaaah!" He spurs his horse forward far ahead of the rest. 

Alberia and Benito continue to argue while the rest of the Heroes trot ahead to keep Aris company. Darkness falls as the Heroes reach Blasingdell. Benito and Alberia are still arguing even as the adventurers take quarters at the Griffon's Nest. Finally, they stop and go to their corners. Alberia goes to visit Sir Berrick. Benito is all riled up and can't rest while the rest of the Heroes, tired from the road grab a meal and take it in their room. Nosr seeing a chance to talk to Benito and study some more. This time Milo is brought into the conversation. Benito casts some more harmful spells and this time Nosr has no problem absorbing them. Milo is impressed. So is Nosr; surprised at what he can do. Milo retires, but Benito and Nosr decide to keep watch on the porch....Benito now has had time to think over the events from several days ago. _I need to apologize to Alberia...._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Uktar 17-Uktar 23, 1372 Return to Khundrukar, part V--Snakes and the Attack of the Gnolls *

Alberia was walking home from Sir Berrick's-- informing him of their return and their desire to explore Khundrukar again--to rejoin the rest of the company at the Griffon's Nest. As she makes her way through the streets of Blasingdell she sees what looks like an adventuring band or group of merchants approaching the inn. At the porch, she also sees Benito and Nosr 'standing guard'. Quickly, she runs to stand with her companions. A conversation is already in progress as she arrives. 

The travellers introduce themselves as Diero, Marcon, and Lashela along with their two dwarven servants whose features remain hidden within the folds of their cloaks and cowls. They are merchants from Hlondeth and wish to take quarters at the inn and maybe engage in some trade. Alberia uses her divine gifts and determines that the 'merchants' especially Diero are intensely evil. She also notices some strange quirks among Diero's two human-looking companions. Marchon licks his lips and his eyes dart back and forth. As she interrupts Benito's attempts at diplomacy with this group, she also engages in some verbal sparring with Lashela, who has a very distinct lisp...as if she were hissing when she spoke. Benito sends Nosr to get the rest of the group, but is able to eventually get a word in edgewise and with eloquent speech is able to convince the group that they should seek quarters elswhere. Ominously, Diero laughs and says that perhaps they can stay at a farmer's cottage on the outskirts of town. As they leave, Alberia is convinced she sees lizard-like tails escape from beneath the folds of the dwarves' cloaks. 

They retire to the inn, and enter their room to see both Aris and Ellysidell at the window, bows drawn. Grim is nowhere to be found. Aris informs the group that Grim is out on a errand and that they will leave before light the next day. Grim returns and confirms that the Hlondethans are staying at a cottage on the outskirts of town. He did not approach the place, however. 
Early the next morning, before first light the Heroes prepare to leave, but are very wary. They spot someone spying on them and give chase. The person runs, but Aris's new boots allow him to pass the quarry up. 

"Can I help you?" he asks

"No you may not," the person is revealed to be Marcon, and he touches Aris with the palm of his hand--turned a sickly, ectoplamsmic green color that spreads over Aris as Marcon connects. 

Taking offense, Aris cuts him down as the others arrive--first Benito, then Milo (!)then Ellysidell. Benito heals him to consciousness and begins interrogations, placing the manacles on him just in case. Ellysidel watches the street. Marcon spits on Benito and the cleric quickly removes the foul spittle that seems to be caustic. The prisoner does not budge and gives no information. At about this time Ellysidel and Benito hear a gasp from Aris as the genasi sinks to his knees. Whatever the creature did with its touch, while taking some time to set in, floored him. Milo restores the life drain from some magical spell and Aris declares that the prisoner is too dangerous to keep and executes him on the spot much to the chagrin of Benito who felt he was on the verge of a successful interrogation. They return to the rest of the group who has readied the horses by this time to get to Khundrukar. The horses' breath creates much steam on this frosty and cold Uktar morning. A debate arises as well--to hunt down the rest of the spies or to get to Khundrukar. Benito is in the minority as the cleric wishes to take out the Hlondethans now instead of dealing with them later. Aris and Alberia believe that Marcon was used as a delaying tactic and the enemies will already be in place to ambush the Heroes later on the road. The vote is made to ride to Khundrukar. 

No ambush takes place and the Heroes make camp, a half-day's ride from the Stone Tooth.  During the night, the Heroes are attacked. In orcish, they hear "You are outnumbered, give us your gold and we will kill you quickly!" 

The Heroes do not give in to scare tactics and see a force of nearly a dozen gnolls arranged in a semi-circle around their camp. Instead of negotiating, they attack. Ellysidell single handedly takes out one wing of the circle (consisting of at least 3 if not more gnolls) hacking and slashing. Grim, hiding in a tree, takes down a gnoll or two with attacks that they do not expect. Benito, Aris, and Alberia let the foolish dog-men come to them and cut them down. Even the mercenaries have a hand in the dispatch of their foes. The only worry in the skirmish comes when two or three gnolls attack Milo and Nosr. Milo strikes one down, but Nosr is injured by the battle axe of another. As two gnolls close on him, however, he lashes out with some sort of magical fire that burns both gnolls to cinders. Milo is impressed as he watches the white-hot fire stream past the downed foes into the trees for some distance. Fortunately, the trees do not catch although a wonderful path is blazed for some 400 ft. Nosr, no longer scared from a close call with death finishes off some more gnolls by throwing an ice dagger into a group. While this finishes the adversaries, it also injures a mercenary, Aris, and Benito.

 Aris in not pleased, but when he fixes Nosr with his stare, Nosr just shrugs his shoulders, "Move out of the way, next time." 

When all is said and done, there are only minor injuries among the Heroes and their allies, Ellysidell is covered with the most gore, and Aris determines that the gnolls came in the direction of Khundrukar by scouting and following their tracks for a bit. Before Ableria executes the gnoll prisoner that Benito discoverd (and had manacled), they discover that the gnolls killed the orcs that fled from Khundrukar the last time the heroes were here. The rest of the night goes without incident and the characters pack up and travel onward. 

They set up camp at the base of the trial, leaving the three mercenaries and groom with the horses. On foot, the Heroes of the Vilhon reach decide to go in through the front door. 
Not suprisingly, the door is guarded. Aris, Ellysidell and Grim, sneak to see two gnolls guarding a closed door. They are dispatched and a mad race begins amidst bow fire from arrow slits that line the stairs to get to the large dwarven doors the bar passage into Khundrukar. Alberia lags behind, but only takes one arrow as the rest of the group attacks the door into the dwavern hold. Ellysidell tries to break the door down, but fails. Grim shakes his head and showing little effort dislodges the bar and lock. The Heroes storm in and begin clearing out gnolls from their nests. 

The battle is quick and bloody for the gnolls as the heroes, blessed by their gods lop of the heads and arms of their enemies, following them through the secret passages, topping stairs, and ducking around corners to finish them . Aris, using his skills at tracking determines that there are more gnolls in the complex and one fled to warn others. As the Heroes plot their next move, they ready for battle behind the next door. 

_(Whew! says the DM)_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 17, 2002)

*Aris speaks about his history:*

_Allow me to relay that bit about the diffusion of the situation with the other party Benito. Aris arrived just in time to calm and in an unusual circumstance chastise Alberia for her insistence in starting a fight with the evil party. Do not forget that it was smart of Nosr to take off and get me because we had two Archers waiting in the windows just in case anything went down. Preparation helps. And to address the other question of a preemptive strike against the Hlondethans after their friend tried to meddle with us, my decision was prompted by caution and concern for the whole group. If Benito would have been more calm and less...let me see, demanding, angry, and less bossy, Aris would have more than likely been more apt to listen. Sometimes young Benito's passion gets the better of him and he knows how to get under Aris' skin. Not a good situation if you want a suggestion to be heard. But granted Aris should not have been angry and sometime leadership is a burden that weights heavily.

Let us look and remember that tacticly we have done well, and Aris has more than proven his sincerity toward the presevation of the party. With personal funds, I have supplied the healing potions, paid for most of the scrolls, the raisings, and also for the retirement of a comrade. In Aris' farsight he has made excellent armour for the party, including Masterwork chainshirt for Alberia to wear at night, so as not to be unarmored in the wilderness. He has gifted Benito with a Mighty composite bow,and masterwork breastplate,Grim with a Masterwork crossbow, and supplied our young Psion with such equipment and healing potions. Why is it that when things are a little strange concerning Aris, our resident holy people automaticaly assume their leader is evil or Undead? Paranoia! That is my job. Why is it no one appreciates the efficient job in which Aris outfits the heroes, organizes movement, and sets up contingences? Ahh! the burdens of leadership. Although I am very grateful for the boots Benito, I am tired of being suspected of evil when I display unique abilities. Loyalty, Integrity, Selfless service, Respect. Actions speak louder than words. If only some would ask why their leader is so grim,dark,brusque, and unchruzamatic, he may reveal the tale. Or ask the bard, he knows. No, I do not want an autocracy here, but a little understanding between us would go a long way. 

Let us start at the beginning... Aris was born in 1332, the Year of the Sword and Stars (four years before Azoun IV took the throne)from the union of Hasimir al Dh'ib of the Sons of the Wolf tribe, a sha'ir of vast power as well as a reknown swordmaster from that Land of Fate, Zakhara and the half djinni Jaheira also a powerful sorceress and sha'ir in her own right. They were brought together by a deal struck between Hasimir and Jaheira's father. Hasimir was well known to be a wily and enigmatic man, who had performed numerous undisclosed services for Geniekind as well as help bolster the tribe. The name of Hasimir al Dh'ib was well known in the Desert and Genie courts. The marriage was arranged and it was said that love was there as well. (It was rumored that Hasimir had already met his bride to be in an previous adventure...whose to say he did not manipulate events to win her hand.) Upon the end of the week long marriage festivities it was announced by Hasimir's in-laws that they must now depart the lands of Fate, and attend to her dowry in a far off land, the land of the Burning Sands(Tethyr). In solemn aggreement they went. Unbeknowest to most of the Tribe, Hasimir knew of the lands of Tethyr and already secured alliances and holdings, as accorded the aggreement, for Hasimir and his mysterious dealings with the Genies took him away to many adventures and far away lands. Aris was born on his family's holdings in Tethyr he was named Aris al Dh'ib ibn Hasimir of House Cloud Dancer. His childhood was filled with much joy as well as learning in taking care of his people. Growing up he learned many things and come to realize perhaps all the stories he heard were real. Fate had its place in Aris' life. His parents were renouned for their crafts as well as for receiving refugees onto their lands, people with similar customs as his own house hold. Important people came from all over. Young Aris saw pale skinned barbarians from far to the North and rare Wild Elves from the southern lands. Hasimir would always tell young Aris be like the Wolf in his heart. Protect home and pack. Family and friends, the people were his pack, Loyalty always, but be wary. Wolves hunt with cunning and sleep lightly. 

When he was 16 Alemander IV died and the Tethyrian civil war erupted. Hasimir fearing for his sons lives sent them away with trusted companions. Unfortunately for Aris he was taken by an old friend of his father's who became a traitor (1348 DR). He was a noble ranger who had given in to dark emotions and now served Malar. Young Aris was sold to the Zhentarim who in turn turned him over to a Dao, who had evidently paid handsomely for the young Genasi. The Dao kept Aris a slave for six long years (1348-1354DR) . The boy endured humiliation, torture,and the most degrading jobs possible at Zhentil keep. Aris had learned from the Dao, that his father was the Dao's most hated foe and any harm he can do to Aris is for revenge against his family. "A vendetta exists between your father and I, my revenge is complete by making his first born my slave." 

These words were never forgotten by Aris as the Dao spoke those words to him years ago. One night after being savagely whipped for his most recent attempt of escape the half alive Aris held precariously on to life. He called out to Fate."Just one chance, a chance for freedom, I would give anything to live so I may be free and have my revenge." Fate heard the young Genasi. In Aris' fevered dreams he dreamt someone spoke to him and said" For a chance of freedom and revenge what would you give Cloud Dancer." Aris replied I would give my most precious gift. The voice replied, "done." The next day Aris found a loose bolt in the sewer grate and using the edges of his manacles he pried the grate loose and fled through the sewer system. Aris swam through the flooded waters of the sewer system. Two miles underwater, he swam, walked, and drifted out of Zhentil keep and into freedom. No guards pursued, no one could survive being in the tunnels when they had been flooded much less survive against the foul beings beneath the Keep, so thought the Dao and the guards. Aris fled the Zhentarim when he was 22. 

Aris was found by a kindly elven druid and ranger who nursed him back to health. During the months the Aris told the his tale to the druid and ranger, and realized his dream was not a dream. His personality was not the same he found himself to be more brusque and more given to long silences. He had given up his sorecerous gifts and with that a piece of himself. No regrets thought the young Man. Freedom is all that mattered and life, for with it, vengeance could be had. Aris spent the next four years searching for his parents and siblings he finally found his way to Cormyr, he sought out an old family friend, perhaps the only one he could remember, who may remember the young boy from Tethyr. The noble knight help set the young man up as a craftsman and adjust to a semblance of a normal life. The noble knight could not tell Aris the whereabouts of his lost family. A coulple years went by and War came to Cormyr in the form of the Tuigan Horde in the year 1360. Aris fought with the Purple Knight, a former paladin of Tyr and a noble of Cormyr and acted as his aide, the many ablities of the Genasi were a great asset to the officer. It was during this war that Aris met and fought with Zaranda Star, the future queen of Tethyr. Aris served with her also in the capacity of a scout and aide. It was during this war that Aris found his calling. Tactics and strategies he understood, and being present for many of Zaranda's and the Purple Knight's all night planning sessions, Aris learned the art of War. It would be seven years later Aris would be fighting again with Zaranda during the Year of the Gauntlet. Aris would put his growing Arms and Armour business to supply the war and lend his sword arm to a worthy cause. 

In 1369 The Tethyrian reclamation war ends but struggles along Tethyr's borders remain (i.e. the secession of Riatavin from Amn and the conflict with Mintar--where Aris renews his hatred of the Zhentarim) Queen Zaranda Star and King Haedrak III are crowned monarchs of a unified Tethyr. By the end Aris is almost bankrupt he refuses any award and remembers what his father taught him. "A wolf protects his pack." The wars renew his search for his family but also inspire ways of rebuilding his lands. Aris realizes that his enemies are very powerful and so he must also gain power to protect his people. He may never find his family but he can protect his people...._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*'Depths*

*Uktar 23-24, 1372 Into the Depths, part I--The Manacles of Death *

Grim approached the blank wall where the Heroes had told him the first secret door was located. With a faintly audible click he opened the door to reveal a set of stairs up to another blank wall. 

"Go ahead, Grim, it's another hidden door," whispered Aris standing a good distance away. The rest of the Heroes waited in anticipation trailing back along the hallway, weapons at the ready, for the next fight. Grim lighly bounded up the stairs and performed his routine examination of the door. Satisfied he pushed it open. 

_Thwip, thwip, whoomp! _greeted Grim. One arrow grazed him in the shoulder, one arrow clattered off the wall and handaxe crashed against the side of the secret door. 

"Aaaargh!" Grim yelled as three gnolls eyed him malevolently from the former barracks room of the orcs. Benito hearing his companion in trouble ran to the bottom of the stairs. Two of the gnolls dropped their bows, pulled out battleaxes and moved to attack Grim. The third gnoll, pulled out another battlexe and charged Grim swinging and missing the halfling as he cartwheeled backwards down the stairs to disengage from the fight. Alberia climbed to halfway up the stairs and the rest of the Heroes moved forward. Aris and Ellysidel drew their bows ready to pepper the dog-men with arrows to clear the passageway. However, the secret door swiveled shut without any of the gnolls 
touching it before they could unleash death. 

"Let's just charge up there and slay them," pleaded Alberia forcefully, but without shouting hoping the gnolls who undoubtedly waited behind the door would not hear. Benito nodded his head in agreement, and started up the stairs. 

"Wait! I, Milo the Magnificent, can open the door from a distance." 

Alberia and Benito backed down ready to charge. Aris, Ellysidel and Grim readied their missle weapons. Nosr readied a spell. Milo pushed with a surge of golden ectoplasm that streamed from his open palm and the door swung open again. Two gnolls chopped downward at a non-existent foe, looked up and whimpered as arrows and bolts took one down and staggered the other. Benito charged around the corner first, to the left of the where the door pivoted open. Turning the corner he spied the two-axe wielding gnoll waiting. With his boots allowing him greater speed, Benito continued moving, ignored the injured gnoll, and struck the gnoll captain, his magical blade biting deep into the humanoid's shoulder. Alberia followed suit, but instead went to finish the wounded gnoll. The gnoll fell back as Alberia's upward slash sliced him from belly to chin. Nosr shrugged his shoulders and did not let loose his missles.

Milo also shrugged back and leaned on his staff, telling Nosr, "Hey, I've already done my part," with an upturn of his nose. 

The magic-wielders leisurely watched and followed as therest of the Heroes switched to full-on melee. Benito traded attacks with the gnoll gaining an axe cut across his side while stabbing into the gnolls gut. Ellysidell moved up the stairs while drawing his greatsword and positioned himself to flank the big ugly gnoll slicing him in his backside. He staggered forward but did not drop. Grim was unable to take advantage and failed to hamstring him. Nor did Aris connect even after acrobatically jumping over Grim. That left Alberia. She waded into the melee with the gnoll leader calling upon her Divine Might. With a mighty downward chop, she removed the gnoll's arm and part of his upper body. He crashed to the ground pooling blood on the cold stone. 
The heroes then heard but did not see someone running through the room. Benito, Grim and Aris gave chase and slashed at the air hoping to strike the fleeing target. A couple of them hit and blood droplets began to form as if from nowhere upon the floor. Ellysidel ran past to the door to prevent its escape. Alberia also ran to engage the invisible foe but her slash of the sword did not bite flesh. 

Meanwhile Nosr had come up the stairs and cast detect magic on a whim to see if he could find anything. He noticed how much magic the Heroes had. Slowly the weave began to come into better focus and he saw auras. Milo sighed as he reached the battle and saw the Heroes trying to down their last and evasive foe, "I guess I will have to make things easier." 

He reached into his mind and began to manifest a power that could stun his opponent. Again some sort of translucent 
plasma shot out of his hands striking something just frontof Ellysidell. For Nosr the auras coalesed and he saw a strange aura frozen in the middle of the Heroes. He cast his OWN spell giving Milo a wink. Two _magic missles_  hit between the outlines of the aura, and it dropped. 

"That's one for me!"  exclaimed Nosr. 

Milo rolled his eyes. But the adversary was still invisible. Aris threw his cloak over it, Benito began kicking dust on it and seeing the semblance of a humanoid began patting it down for treasure and to find it's arms to manacle them. He stopped. 

"Whoa. This is a female. Here Alberia, you do it." 
He handed her the manacles as he turned very red. 

"what does it matter? It's a gnoll," challenged Aris. 

Putting up his hands, Benito made no comment. Alberia found the arms and manacled the spellcasting gnoll. Benito used a minor healing spell to bring the prisoner to consciousness. While Grim watched the rear, the rest of the party searched the other dead gnolls and the room for anything interesting. In orcish Benito strongly suggested that the prisoner become visible. She did. Then the interrogation and trial began. Alberia and Benito presided and learned how the gnolls attacked the orc who had fled Khudrukar and then decided to take up residence in the unclaimed lair. All was going well and the Tyrites did comtemplate letting her go. However, the gnoll let slip that she worshipped the Beastlord. 

Benito sighed, "Well this is more than you deserve. Because you have been forthright in your answers, you will die swiftly. Alberia, please do the honors." 

Alberia chopped the gnolls head off. Benito reclaimed the _espojas de la muerte _ (Manacles of Death). During the trial, Aris, Ellysidell and the spellcasters moved through to the well room and made sure there were no other gnolls. The well room still contained rotting bodies or orcs and some hanging ones that the gnolls had been working on. More out of neccessity to rid the place of the smell than anything, the heroes proceeded to cut down and drag all the bodies to the chimney room. There a great bonfire was started to burn the bodies and signal anyone watching the Stone Tooth. Grim and Aris backtracked to secure the main doors and close the secret ones. When they returned, the Heroes dug in, healed, cleaned their weapons and waited.... 

...But nothing happened. Hoping that the Hlondethans would pursue, the characters had decided to fortify the well room, but except for Grim hearing someone trying to open the main doors, the vigil passed uneventfully. Grim snuck to arrow slits overlooking the doors, stairs and trail but saw nothing. Perplexed and concerened the Heroes debated their next move. In a surprisingly short time, the decision was made to continue down into the dwarven hold to find the Forge and Alberia's father. They unbarricaded the passage that led to the way down...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Uktar 24, 1372 Into the Depths, part II--Depleted! *

Grim once again took the lead, this time with Benito closer behind. They came to the rusted, iron gate beyond which lay the fire trap and the rift that led below. Pillows and other squishy items where stuffed between the bars, so the Heroes removed them to see the room beyond. Grim looked quizzically at the rest of the adventurers down the corridor near where the barricade had been and then at Benito. 

"Do your stuff, small one," prompted the cleric of Tyr. 

Once again, Grim had no problem opening the rusted lock that held the gate. He swung it open, and bowed. Benito strode in looking around and examining the charred remains of orcs from sometime ago and the heap of ash that had been Alberia's backpack from the last attempt to overcome the trapped door. It was then that they heard a buzzing sound. It took too long to register for Benito as he saw stirges erupt from the rift. He ran and Grim followed suit through the gate towards the rest of the heroes, but it was too late to escape the speed of the fell little beasties. The stirges were dispatched in short order by the efforts of Ellysidell, Benito, and Aris, but not without taking their toll on the cleric and halfling rogue. Yet Benito had an answer. He pulled out two scrolls on which he had prepared spells to combat a loss of health such as what the stirges or poison could do. Benito and Grim were restored to health and the heroes continued. 

"Stirges, I hate stirges...," repeated Aris and he and Benito exchanged looks of worry. Hopefully, there were not more. 

Grim meant to next tackle the trapped door at the north end of the room whose opening the rest of the party knew would cause flames to errupt from the walls. Aris and Ellyisell stood right at the edge of the area of effect with arms folded to see what Grim could do. 

"Wait, little one," said Benito, "I have a blessing of Tyr to cast upon you that will protect you from flames, at least partially anyway." 

Ready to do battle with the door now, Grim began his examinations. He found the mechanism without trouble and then proceeded to attempt to disarm the trap. A whooshing sound ensued.

"Oops..." 

Fire engulfed the corridor and the halfling tumbled and rolled with great dexterity under the flames coming to rest at the feet of the genasi and the wild elf a little warm and singed, but not burned. The door was opened---and then it closed again. 

Aris clenched his fists. This door was getting annoying. He looked around for answers and saw Milo non-chalantly half-raise his hand with an almost dismissing look. "Well, it is beneath my powers, but I, Milo the Magnificent will open yon door." 

"Yon?" mocked Nosr. "Let me just blast it, boss." 

The heroes felt the surge of raw magic around them, but Aris shook his head, "Nosr, save it. Milo, the door is yours." 

The disembodied, ectoplasmic hand again did its work. A whooshing sound followed but no flames. Grim approached cautiously and looked past the doorway, wedging it with a piece of bone from one of the charred orc remains in the room. He saw two large copper tanks with many pipes leading from them into the walls. Otherwise the room was empty. "Nothing...there's nothing in here," he said with frustration. 

Aris and Benito followed to get a closer look shook their heads, "Tell me, Why did we come down here?" asked Benito. 

Aris made a face that echoed uncertainty and he did not answer. "Well, let's continue down. Grim, you have the point." 

The Heroes of the Vilhon began their descent. Rough-hewn stairs went down into the depths. Grim led the way coming to a shallow stream that crossed the stairs and continued into a fissure. The stairs continued down, but the fissure demanded exploration. Aris volunteered and tying a rope around him waded into the stream. Quickly it descended at a 45-degree angle, forcing Aris to grab for hand-holds along the wall, but then it levelled and Aris crept through the water. Near the end of the rope, the genasi spied a cave on a ledge about a body length higher than the stream. He climbed up and saw a heap...perhaps a body, but then heard a rustling from somewhere above. Uh...time to go. he thought and let himself down from the ledge gently, yet maybe a bit too quickly as he heard the scrape of his chain shirt echo way too loudly in this side passage. The rustling became a buzzing. Aris ran! 

The rest of the Heroes felt the rope go slack and heard the splashing down the corridor. Aris came out from the fissure with three stirges attached and at least five more exploded from where Aris had come. After a quick and bloody battle, the stirges all lay squashed on the ground or cut in half, but again several of the characters, especially Aris looked pale and wan from the loss of blood. Benito pulled out some scrolls and Milo used his inner strength to magically enchance bodies to recoup their bloodloss. Milo was depleted. The scrolls were dwindling down. 

"There's a body down there. I would like to check it out, and the stream continues" explained Aris. 

Grim waded in, the stream went up to his waist. The other adventurers followed suit. Benito seeing the difficulty in climbing in armor decided to slide down on his back. Alberia hearing that everything was fine with Benito, did the same suffering, like Benito only scratched up armor. So the heroes splashed to the cave. Grim was lifted up to the cave and he went to examine the body, a dead and dessicated dwarf, finding gold and a long, tapered stick made out of some laquered white wood. After playing around with it and trying out all sorts of words, Grim called forth light every bit as bright as a torch from the wand. "Now I don't have to rely on your weapons, guys!" he called back. 

Finding nothing else he re-joined the party. Now using the wand to help him to see instead of groping his way through the dim light from Aris, Benito's or Alberia's swords behind him, he took the lead again. The stream twisted and turned and finally came to another drop; this one at a steeper angle (about 60 degrees) than the first, and it opened into something larger. Grim volunteered to go this time. Attached to a rope, with the wand of lightin his mouth, he began climbing down the tunnel and bothced it. Bumping his head he dropped the light and saw it careen and land in a pool below. Regaining his handholds, he dropped into the pool and began groping for the wand in the stream. "It's alright. It's alright," he called back raising the wand to check out the large cavern he had landed in. 

"Hello, what's this?"he muttered as he saw writhing forms on the ceiling. 

The writhing forms swooped towards him. More stirges! Grim's first impulse was to run and climb back from where he came, but he came to his senses. Climbing would make him defenseless and a dessicated corpse like that poor dwarf. He dodged and ducked and splashed in the water as the beasties attacked him. 

"Heeeeeeelp!" Two struck him and began draining his blood. 

Aris was the first to act. Using his boots and his levitation ability he surfed down the slide and went temporarily airborne distracting the bloodsuckers and hacking at one on the way down. Seeing the desparation of the situation, he called to Milo, "Blast us, blast us. Take them all out!" 

The other heroes stared at each other but only briefly. Alberia and Benito slid down the slide only to fall prone at the bottom. Ellysidell tried to climb hurriedly down only to fall on top of Alberia and Benito. Milo muttered, "I have no more power....well, yes, I do." 

Nosr watched in horror as Milo's muscles literally shrunk and he stooped over as strength fled from him...and as he gathered from hearing Milo yell and concentrate it was voluntary. Yet power began to surge in the mind-mage and a supernatural wave emanated from his mouth and forehead towards the melee of slashing swords and flapping wings. Then it was silent as only one stirge remained. Aris and Grim fell face first in the water, stunned and unconscious. Extracating himself from the heap of bodies, Ellysidell charged and finished the last beastie. The rest of the heroes splashed to recover their fallen and drowning comrades. 

"Little buddy, little buddy..,"cried Ellysidell as he frantically scrambled to pull Grim from the stream. The halfling was unconscious but alive. He began coughing up water. 
Alberia and Benito yanked their fearless and foolish leader from the water. He was not breathing! Benito checked his heart and heard that it was beating. "What is wrong with him, he does not breathe, yet he is alive!?" 

Alberia concentrated to make sure he was not evil. He wasn't. "Is he undead?" 

"Maybe he's possessed," mused Benito. "This is very strange. Ellysidell, how is your little brother?" 

"He lives, but he is out cold and almost drowned." 

"Aris lives, yet he does not breathe." 

"He is blessed by his gods. Water does not affect him." 

"Oh." Say Alberia and Benito simultaneously. "I will question him when he comes to," added Benito not satisfied with the wild elf's answer. 

They hear a splash from back where they came and see Milo prone in the pool with a heap of rope covering him. "Oops...," they hear Nosr say as he climbs down,"Didn't mean to let go. Holding the rope started to hurt. Sorry." 

Milo fixed him with a deadly stare as he weakly rose. Benito healed Grim and then began to break out the other scrolls. Grim reminded the heroes of the downed stirges and he and Ellysidell began to step on them with vengeance to make sure they never sucked anyone's blood again. 

Aris came to with Alberia staring at him intently. He nonchalantly brushed his wet hair back with one hand picked up his dropped weapon and began to breathe voluntarily. "What? Is there a problem?" 

"You did not breathe when you were stunned and unconscious. What are you?" 

"Water cannot harm me. I am favored by the gods." And then with a dismissing, forceful gesture from his hand, "That is all you need to know, paladin." 

Seeing the condition of the blood-drained and strength-drained party, Benito burned the rest of his scrolls. Milo was still not 100%, but could move better. "That's it, we are out. I thought ten would be enough..." 

The stream led out of the cavern as did a set of stairs, leading up, and two passageways. The heroes decided to follow the stream. It exited the cavern through a hole too big to walk through for everyone excpet Grim. "Tell your little brother to walk through the hole, Ellysidell and explore what's beyond," directed Benito. 

Grim muttered, "I'm _not _ his little brother." 

But this time he strapped the wand to his head and walked in the waist-high water to what lay beyond. Aris and then Benito, with Ellysidell and Alberia on deck followed. Milo raised a hand, "I think I'll sit this one out." 

Nosr looking at his nails and blowing on them, "So will I." 

Grim looked around in the new cavern, but what got him first was the stench. The shadows and light revealed many hanging and rotting bodies of orcs, humans, and others. Then the walls moved from both sides of the stream and hurled javelins at the halfling. One struck and Grim exclaimed, "Not again! I don't want to die down here in this hole!" 

This time his companions were in a better position to respond. Aris, Benito, Ellysidell and Alberia charged the creatures--large lizard-like beasts with mottled skin and a foul stench. Benito, Ellysidell and Alberia almost gagged at the smell. Grim did and lost his lunch feeling drained of strength. Aris had no problems. The creatures were killed without any other trouble, however, as Benito and Alberia tag-teamed one beast with cuts and mighty slashes of their longswords while Aris and Ellysidell closed on the other. That one had no chance of survival as Aris ducked and cut across its abdomen while the wild elf nearly cleaved its head from its neck. 

"I hate troglodytes!" yelled Aris 

"Do you hate everything, my friend?" grimaced Ellysidell. 

Aris appeared hurt for a brief second but shrugged it off with a "Bahhh!" 

Milo insisted that Nosr crawl in the hole first and then followed so that the heroes could regroup. A short exploration of the cavern by the fearless point-halfling revealed three more passages out of this cavern, not counting the one they came in from. Two, however were across a murky pool. One such way out was a mud door that Aris determined led to more trogs. Aris and Benito conferred away from the rest of the party. 

"Tell me again, why did we come down here?" 

"To find Alberia's father, Benito." 

"In all likelihood, he is dead. This place is a meat-grinder." 

_Sigh_  "Benito, Benito. Have faith. We haven't been ground yet." 

"What next, then?" 

"I do not enjoy the prospect of facing troglodytes in their lair, but there does not seem to be much of a choice." 

Again the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach, bereft of much of their healing resources and deeper in Khundrukar find themselves before a door.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Depths...*

*Uktar 24-25, 1372 The Depths of Khundrukar, part I-Breathing Room *

Kicking down the mud-and-wattle door revealed a network of dark, low, and muddy tunnels and a stench and hissing followed by the clattering of claws on stone. Alberia and Benito flanked the doors with the rest of the party standing back ready for and assault. To help out her darkvision-challenged fellows, Alberia cast a light spell on one of the walls of the tunnel. Angry Hissing followed and two javelins sailed towards her, both sticking into the walls of the entry tunnel. Afte a mostly ineffective volley of missle fire (only Alberia hit) by the Heroes, Benito moved in to assault the troglodytes and felt the wall of stench as he pressed forward clenching his teeth. While he burped up some of his iron rations, his stomach held. Before he reached his javelin-tossing targets, however, he was attacked by another trog with a long, bone-tipped spear. The spear slammed against shield. Benito, recalling his training, pushed up, getting under the shield, and continued to move forward slicing the lizard across the shoulder but not felling it. 

_[DM note: In the confined spaces of the trog tunnels the PCs were at a -2 to hit, but that did not seem to be hindering them as they cut through their foes easily] _

The other two troglodytes threw another volley of javelins, missing their intended targets again, and picked up their own longspears to try and keep the armored cleric at bay. At the same time an unarmed troglodyte rushed across the entry tunnel to assail Benito from behind. While in midair as it lept towards the exposed back of the Tyrite, Aris blew its head off with his might composite longbow. The trog hit the ground awkwardly and writhed in its death throes. Aris's smile of satisfaction was short-lived. A lizard the size of a riding horse rambled from that same corridor and chomped on Benito's leg. Benito shook his leg violently and almost desparately, but fortunately him the lizard was unable to hold on. Grim moved into the lair to attempt to flank the beast. Ducking a longspear, he attacked with his shortsword which scraped against the lizard's hide but failed to penetrate. 

Benito pressed the melee while the troglodyte he faced dropped its spear and prepared to fight with tooth and claw. Deftly, using his shield, the cleric allowed the stinky beast to grab on to it as he closed even closer and stabbed it in the belly. The trog slumped over and whirled to face the big lizard ducking a thrust from a troglodyte longspear. However, as it opened its jaws to bite down upon Benito again, it closed its eye and fell asleep. Alberia saw Aris crumple to the ground as well. To her surprise, a troglodyte with all sorts of bone and fur fettishes appeared stuck to the wall not ten paces from her. This quickly turned to indignation as she charged the magic-using trog and cut deeply into its foul hide. Ellysidell followed and using his great sword as a spear, skewered the climbing trogloydyte. Meanwhile, Grim climbed on the sleeping lizard, again dodging the longspear and stabbed in a the base of the skull. Then while skittering defensively on the wall and ceiling, the spellcaster of the troglodytes disappeared. 

The spellcasters were hanging back, kind of sitting this one out. Milo was out of power, and Nosr was waiting to do something cool. Seeing the sorcerous trog, peeked the Dragon Coaster's interest. Seeing it disappear brought him to action. An ice dagger flew into the spot where the creature had been. As Ellysidell, Alberia, and a sleeping Aris were covered with painful frost, they were rewarded with solid thunk. And Aris was jarred from his slumber to boot! 

The battle was quickly decided. The Heroes slew the rest of the troglodytes without injury and were even able to laugh as Nosr, upon entering the lair was floored and weakend by the stench. A search of the complex revealed a chest of treasure and female and childern trogs. They were left unharmed and the mudplug was replaced as the Heroes, with some luck and skill successfully completed the raid. 

THey rested for a short time in the stream room and contemplated their next move. For that purpose, Benito called upon the service of Tyr to cast an augry to determine which passage to take. While asking about the corridor beyond the pool, Benito determined that it would lead to "Woe". He shook his head and cast again, indicating the blocked passage beyond the pool..."Weal and Woe". 

"Well, that's a little better..." he shrugged. 

Aris agreed, reluctantly, and made ready to explore the pool...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Uktar 24-25, 1372 The Depths of Khundrukar, part II-On Being Soggy and the Art of Diplomacy *

_Aris agreed, reluctantly, and made ready to explore the pool... _

He slipped into the water with a rope tied around his waist by Grim and began to swim around gauging the depth near the bottom to be around 10 feet. Fortunately, the water was moving for much debris and bone lay scattered at the pool's bottom. Then Aris saw something move that wasn't supposed to move. He tugged frantically on the rope and Ellysidell, Benito and Alberia pulled him out. 

Shaken, Aris relayed the scant information he discovered as the party made ready to cross the pool to the mud-and-stone wall to find what was beyond. Benito drew the _Dragon Summoner_ and peered into the water searching and hopefully being able to attack what lay beneath. Something grabbed his leg and pulled him into the water. 

_Spash!glug,glug,glug... _
"Benito!" several of the Heroes yelled. 

Drawing his scimitar and seeing Benito's sword-light, Aris dove in. Benito and he made short work of what appeared to be an undead dwarf. Fortunately, it was not something worse. The cleric of Tyr continued along the bottom of the pool crunching bones and churning up mud to get to the other side of the pool and examine the blocked passageway. Aris swam ahead and the both of them climbed up upon the rock and mud strewn ledge with little difficulty. While Aris began to tear down the mudwall, Benito secured the rope and held it steady as the rest of the adventurers began to cross. Alberia again decided to follow Benito's lead and sunk into the water to the bottom of the pool walking along the muddy bottom. Grim and Ellysidell had no problems. Neither did the mind-mage or the sorcerer, but they made a big deal about getting soaked and chilled. As the crossing was taking place, Ellysidell and Aris along with Benito at some point made enough room for Grim to crawl through and then the rest of the party. They entered a room full of sarcophagi, but felt no tinge of evil or crawling sensation down their spine. In fact, they felt at peace. Grim explored a little more as the rest of the Heroes caught up. He discovered that the coffins were of dwarven design, only three of them had been used and denoted such on the epitaths, and more impressively, they all rested upon a ledge that overlooked an impressive and huge cavern. Down from the ledge, lay a mushroom forest and glittering stone formations. A path wended its way through the cavern, past two other ledges to an iron door some 100+ feet away. Tired, bereft of spells and power, and feeling safe among the dwarven ancestors, they decided to camp, but after shoring up the hole they had created. 

Strange noises that echoed through the caves and tunnels of Khundrukar. A wailing of agony and anger was heard presumably from the troglodyte warrens causing the party to be on extra guard, but no attack came and the "night" passed by uneventfully. Rested and powered-up, the Heroes made ready to head for the iron door. With Grim in the lead, the party headed into the large, glittering cavern. Aris and Benito hung back for a little bit... 

"Aris, I can use my sword to see if there is any treasure worth taking up here," whispered Benito. 

Aris nodded his head and Benito concentrated. The first attempt indicated the chest from the troglodyte chieftan's lair that Ellysidell carried in his pack. The cleric shook his head, waited and tried again when Ellysidell was out of his line of sight. One of the coffins lit up. He told Aris. 

"Well, Benito, if we do not find anything else in this god's forsaken mountain, we will come back here." 

"Right, if we don't find anything else." 

...And they hurried to catch up to the rest of the group that was making its way along the path. At one point Grim went exploring off the trail to look and see about two entrances--one north and one south--that exited the large cavern halfway to the door. To the south lay a cavern filled with a stream that exited into a sinkhole with much noise. Grim figured this lay south of the pool they had crossed and was what Benito indicated as the path of "woe". He did not enter. To the north, Grim made his way to a crossroads and saw a gleaming exiting from a side passage, but he turned back and reported this to Aris and the others. They decided to continue to the door. 

Grim already studying the door from a distance heard a disturbance behind him and saw tentacled and beaked creatures explode from the side of a rock ledge he had passed to attack Ellysidell. Aris, Benito and Grim attacked the creatures as the rest of the party moved forward to engage and Ellysidell tried to break free of their grasp. He cut downward with his sword. A mighty blow that would have severed any creature's arm. This time it only bounced off. Benito and Aris combined with the magic weapons to slay one of the creatures while Alberia moved forward to help Ellysidell against the remaining one, digging her dweomered longsword into the evil thing's side. Grim's bolts bounced harmlessly off the strange monster's hide. Then the creature attempted to scramble back up to its lair, apparently on top of another rock ledge. As it lashed out with its free tentacles at others and to regain a good hold on the wild elf, Aris and Benito slashed and cut, slaying it before it could make a meal out of Ellysidell. Aris motioned to Grim who climbed up the ledge carefully and quietly to check for any treasure. No more monsters, but some treasure. Satisfied, he returned to the party, the path and the door. 

It wasn't easy. Grim tried and tried again. Then pulled out all the cool tools that Aris had bought him just for this kind of job. The rest of the party became restless and slashed at invisible foes. Milo started to whistle and got a evil stare from Aris. Nosr snickered. After some time, the sliding of a bar echoing through the immense cavern and Grim's "hah!" of satisfaction brought all of them back. The halfling opened the door with a flourish and bowed--it was becoming his custom. 

"Well, little one, your in the lead. Keep going." 

Grim glared at Benito, picked up his gear, folded it carefully and placed it back into his pack. Then he began to climb a long set of steep stairs that went straight up into the darkness. He pulled out his wand and went up. The stairs ended in a hexagonal room with three dwarven statues apparently guarding two doors. He heard the faint "ringing of a hammer on anvil"* and followed it. Grim searched the ground and discovered booted prints leading to a wall behind one of the statues. Aris confirmed it as the rest of the Heroes crowded into the room. 

"Ellysidell, tell your little brother to go ahead and open the door." 

Grim glared at Benito and muttered under his breath, "I'm_not _his little brother." 

"But you look alike, and I would be honored to be called the wild elf's brother, and you're both from the same place, right?" 

Grim glared more. 

"Enough." Aris said harshly. "Let's proceed." 

Halfway up the stairs, they heard a cry in dwarven "Alert!Alert!Intruders approach!"* 

The Heroes all cursed an oath under their breath but kept going, even more cautiously. Grim opened the door easily, and Benito and Aris stepped through first as the halfling glided unseen into the room. The Heroes found themselves in a mighty dwarven hall at least 100ft in length and half that in width. Pillars carved into the fantastic images of dragons and giants lined the hall and supported a vaulted ceiling. Torches in sconces along the walls lit the room and revealed a great dwarven throne at the far end. Apparently tile frescoes once covered the walls, but they now lay strewn about the floor in pieces replaced by graffiti. Curiously a small fire smoldered on the floor in front of the dais where the throne rested with a half-dozen sleeping pallets and packs and supplies surrounding it. A harsh voice called from the shadows of the pillars in dwarven. "Go back the way you came! This is the only warning you will get!"* 

Benito replied also in dwarven, "But we come in peace and as friends. We believed these halls to be empty. I am glad that the dwarves still hold power here." 

_[DM note: at this point Benito's character rolled like a 30 for his diplomacy!] _

"Hmmmm....tell me why WE shouldn't kill you where you stand." 

"There is no need for hostility. I understand your concern, but we come as friends." 

Aris and the rest of the party gripped their weapons and shook their heads. In Aris's head Grim spoke, _ I can't see anything or anyone.No one is here! _

The harsh voice continued, "How much is your life worth?" 

Excited at the progress, Benito replied, "I have healing gifts worthy of dwarves of your caliber." He held out a bag of gold and some vials. 

"Well then, come forward, alone and tell the rest of your companions to retreat behind the door. I will negotiate a truce with you and you alone." 

"Please allow me to confer with my companions." 

There was no answer, so he left the gift, and he and Aris retreated back to the stairs closing the door. Aris vehemently shook his head. "I got a bad feeling about this," he whispered. 

"Aris, let me. If we can avoid hostilities, all the better. Why get into a useless fight with dwarves? They're generally friendly." 
"I don't like it, but go ahead." 

As he moved to be alone with the dwarves, Milo came forward and gave him his staff with the crystal attached. "It will allow us to hear what goes on." 

Benito took it gladly, said a quick prayer to Tyr and went to the door. In his mind and partially under his breath he ordered Grim to exit the room and not try anything sneaky. Grim relucntantly complied. He shut the door behind him. 

"Approach the throne." 

Benito did so and a bald, female over 6ft tall appeared in front of him. She looked like a dwarf but is large like one of those northern barbarians he read about in his history books, and she had dry, sickly grey skin. He had a sinking feeling as he realizes what she was....duergar...evil, gray dwarves. Yet, he rationalized that they had done nothing wrong, and while hostile had not attacked and had been so far open to negotiating. 

"Thank you for the gift. I am Ghared. We have decided that you may stay here...." 

The negotiations proceeded and Benito learned of haunted halls to the north and south that the duergar avoid and of a dragon with which they had a tennous peace. They were willing to escort the adventurers to the entrance to the dragon's lair since they would rather have been rid of the lizard. It had taken tribute which they wanted back and demanded more. Benito is satisfied and proclaimed at the end of the talk, "I will fight by your side in the event of an unprovoked attack by my companions." 

Ghared seemed pleased with the talks as well, gave him leave, and whistled. Two more large duergar appeared behind Benito giving him a start. He willed himself not to reach for his weapon and walked calmly back to the door. He opened it to the glares of his companions, but no comments came. 

"Sometimes, one must negotiate with unsavory characters," Benito said in his defense as the Heroes set camp near the entrance that they entered. 

Two more duergar entered from a door behind the throne and the four males glared at the party as they prepared to rest. 

"I hate duergar," muttered Aris. 

Ellysidell shook his head and Alberia stared at the gray dwarves half-upset and half-dumbfounded at the situation. Grim growled. Milo took back his staff quietly. Nosr taunted the duergar behind the cover of Aris and Benito but was quickly stopped by the genasi. 

Aris looked at the cleric and tried to say jovially, "A Dragon, huh? 
Tell me Benito, why DID we come here?" 

He only gets a shrug.... 
============================ 
*These are direct quotes or paraphrases directly from the Forge of Fury by Richard Baker.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Uktar 25, 1372 The Depths of Khundrukar, part III--The Haunted Halls *

"Benito Moltos, my superior requests your presence." 

The other Heroes looked at Benito as the gray dwarf named Ghared called him out from across the Dwarven throne room. After a short consultation with Aris, Benito decided to go. Taking Milo's staff, Benito proceeded forward. He was challenged by one of the duergar warriors for taking the staff, but Ghared waved him off and Benito went to meet the female dwarf's superior. The rest of the party watched as Benito went through a door behind the throne. Tension built as the Heroes stared down their fou duergar counterparts. 

Beyond the door Benito found himself in a room with a stone table, where another male duergar guarded a door. He half-raised his crossbow, but upon seeing Ghared knocked on the door. Ghared motioned for the cleric of Tyr to sit at one of the chairs at the table. Another female duergar, this one carrying a double-sword entered the room and stood at the opposite end of the table from Benito. They began negotiations for the dragon's treasure. Nimara, the duergar leader, began at 60/40. Before anything further was discussed, Benito requested that Aris, his leader, be brought in. Ghared was sent to fetch him. 

Aris went and left Ellysidell, the voice of reason, in charge. Alberia and Nosr stared at the duergar issuing non-verbal taunts. Ellysidell also made sure Grim did not sneak off anywhere. With Aris and Ghared resting their hands on the hilts of their weapons, the discussion continued. The result: The duergar would get 1/4 of the monetary, gems, and magical treasure as three separate 'piles'. 

Aris and Benito returned to the group conflicted. From a practical stand point they were avoiding an unneccessary fight with more than seven duergar (they still had not seen who was working the forge). From a moral standpoint, they were forming an 'alliance' with evil creatures. They decided that the best way to alleviate any tension was to go exploring. The Heroes gathered their gear and set out to explore the northern halls. The duergar began a money pool (to which Aris and Benito contributed) betting on whether the adventurers would live or perish in the haunted recesses of Khundrukar. 

The heroes ignored a warning in orcish about death awaiting within and they entered a shrine that was formerly dedicated to dwarven gods. The place was ransacked and bones littered the room. Two corpses, one of an orc and the other of a dwarf--both in half-plate armor-- lay across a defiled altar. As they fanned into the room, the bones gathered together and the two shrivled and desiccated corpses rose with malevolent green light shining in their eyes. Benito held his sword before him and called upon the holy might of Tyr. The skeletons blasted apart and the other two creatures cowered in the corner. Grim fired at the cornered undead slicing the orcish-thing in the arm. Aris and Ellysidell closed on that one and to their horror, the wound closed. Aris felt the evil and cold as the orc-things claws raked against his chain shirt. He struck back with his scimitar and then he decided to use his weapons more defensively to protect against the undead thing's evil. Ellysidell struck the same creature with a mightly blow that would have decapitated a normal orc. Instead, the wound nearly closed. This would be slow. Grim did not help things by hitting Aris in the back with an arrow. Fortunately, his chain shirt protected him again as the misfire skirted off his armor. Alberia meanwhile closed to within twenty feet of the cowering undead dwarf and called upon her own Tyr-given gifts. Alberia charged and struck the other creature. While Benito continued to hold the creatures at bay, the Heroes hacked away. Aris, now fighting more with defense in mind was not as effective. Ellysidell continued to do damage, yet the undead thing seemed to shrug off most of the impact of the attack. Milo's attacks were ineffective agains that undead much to his embarrassment. Seizing the moment, Nosr repeteadly struck with his magic missles against both foes making sure Milo realized who was hurting the undead. Alberia traded blows with the dwarf-thing. When the creature struck her, Aris and Ellysidell saw her turn very pale and her skin shrivel a bit. She gasped as her life force was drained from her. Yet she did not falter or retreat, finally felling the creature with Nosr's help. 

"So cold...so cold..." she mumbled. Distraught and overcome by the foul nature of the attack Alberia sat down and shivered in the corner. She also began to cry sensing the futility of her quest to find her father. Not knowing what to do the rest of the Heroes examined the altar and the twice-dead bodies and the rest of the room. They discovered treasure and something less heartening. Aris recognized the dwarf as the same one who's face they had seen carved throughout the halls. Here was Durgeddin. It was little consolation that the armor he wore was made of what Aris believed to be legendary darksteel. He had Benito perform some rites after reconsecrating the altar, finally laying the forgemaster's soul to rest. 

Grim in the meantime had found a set of secret doors hiding a hallway that led into darkness. He began the doors in the hall for traps and discoverd that the hall led into a larger room with a well. It was here that terror struck again. The halfling, Benito and Aris about 20 paces behind began to hear a babbling whisper. Grim was captivated by the sound and stared at the source, a incorporeal ghost of a mad looking dwarven priest. Somewhere amidst the whispers, Grim thought he heard the undead thing say, "Come, let us embrace madness....." 

As it covered him it drained his precious wisdom. Benito and Aris lept into action. The rest of the party, save the paladin, seemed hypnotized by the whispers. Benito drove the ghost away and as it was fleeing Aris hacked with his scimitar, but the blade passed right through. By the time the paladin worked her way through the sheep, the thing had fled. The grumbling began. However, there was no argument about exploring the rooms in the hall before the well room. They did not find much, although Benito blasted half a dozen skeletons into nothing in one of the rooms, and the heroes found another of Durgeddin's blades--this one a scimitar. There was more grumbling as the party went forward. Aris wanted to explore the halls more, but Benito called for leaving to recover and go fight the dragon. They regrouped in the well room and saw that many door lay in another long hallway leading out. The whispers began again, but this time the heroes were ready. Benito and Aris were unaffected by the babbling ghost and the cleric once again,holding his sword aloft, forced the creature to flee with divine might. This time Aris gave chase. Alberia did as well. Ellysidell not affected this time by the incoherent voices, began to rouse the rest of the party from their blank stares. Once shaken Nosr and Grim moved to help the rest of the heroes as best they could. Aris and Alberia continued to strike at the creature while Benito forced it back. Nosr added some magic to the fray, although some missles struck and others passed right through the mad ghost. Grim was determined to stay with the majority of the party. 

Ellysidel and Milo began to argue vehemently with Milo wanting to go back to the main room and the wild elf trying to keep the group together. The barbarian not liking the arguement tried to grab the Ravenar and force him to join up with the party, but the wily Milo slipped free, threatened the barbarian, and disappeared. The barbarian made a sound of disgust and went to rejoin the rest of the heroes. Eventually with much dripping red goo and the sound of the tearing of fabric, the ghost was destroyed in a room where many orcish and dwarven bones lay. Aris believed that he saw an un-maddened cleric thank him for putting his soul to rest before the spirit fled. 

More grumbling. "Alright, that's it, we are out of here," said Benito. "I have had enough of these haunted halls. We need to go back to our camp in the dwarven throne room, heal up, go defeat the dragon, and get the Orb and get out of here." 

"What's the point of adventuring? There are several doors and maybe more passages to discover," replied Aris. 

"Are you motivated by greed, Aris?" added Nosr. 

"We still haven't found any clues about my father," Alberia meekly chimed in, again on the verge of tears, still wearied from the touch of Durgeddin's undead form. 

Grim and Ellysidell remained silent, although Grim stepped closer to Aris's side lending support. "One more door then!?" Aris said half-decisively, but also half-pleading especially since there were at least nine more doors to examine. 

It was agreed. Going back to initial well room Aris called for Milo. The new companion wanted to stay invisible and where he was away from the uncouth barbarian that hand tried to manhandle him. Aris convinced him to rejoin the group, but as Milo glard at Ellysidell, the normally taciturn wild elf was heard to mutter, "There will be a reckoning..." 

Grim was sent ahead to examine the last door and enter the room. This room was not rubble and refuse filled like the other rooms. There was a very nice carpet, a tapestry and a bed. Grim began examining the walls of the room making his way along them to the bed. 

Searching under the bed, Grim found paydirt! He pulled a chest from under the bed, dragging it onto the carpet and easily opening it. Copper and gold filled the chest and Grim smiled, rubbing his hands in glee at the coin. He pulled on the carpet to roll everything up and his world turned upside-down as the carpet attacked and rolled into him. Caught unawares, The Heroes standing at the doorway now heard the snapping and popping of bones as the halfling disappeared within the folds of the carpet. He tried but could not escape. Ellysidell went into a rage to save his little buddy and Alberia and Aris hacked away at the carpet. Milo attacked with his staff to no avail. Benito pulled out alchemist's fire and dropped it on the carpet-monster. Nosr shook his head, "Benito..." and put out the fire with ice. He blasted the carpet with an ice dagger. It cracked and burst and let Grim go, apparently no longer animated. 

"Now we go!" Benito said dragging the carpet behind him, not waiting for the others to follow him. 

The remainder of the group picked up the broken chest and followed him out. The duergar were suprised to see them return and money was exchanged in side bets while the pot went to those who had bet for a positive outcome for the Heroes (Ghared and a duergar warrior named Skor). 

"So what did you find?" asked Ghared. 

Benito replied, "This...this carpet is all we found!" Turning to the heroes he saracastically told how when they returned to Alaghon they could boast about the deadly carpet and its grand hoard. Aris gave him THE LOOK and Benito stopped his rant. 

Without a sound, the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach began bedding down for a rest before they decided to tackle the black dragon in its lair. Alberia did not look any better and she was still shivering uncontrollably. She sat down in corner and huddled, emotionally frayed and hurting. Benito sulked and kept shaking his head when he looked in Aris's direction. Nosr and Milo rested to recover their magic. Grim healed physically but stared blankly into space a few too many times. Ellysidell contemplated how to better control his anger with his companions. Eventually, however, the heroes put aside their differences in opinion and sat down to plan; exploring the rest of the halls would come another time. Aris, Benito, and Grim gathered around and drew up what was in their minds the best strategy to take out the black wyrm...... 

_Next time: Into the Dragon's Lair!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Uktar 26, 1372 The Depths of Khundrukar, part IV--Every Dog Has His Day *

_We've been here for three days, _ thought Aris as he roused himself from sleep. 

He relieved Alberia and Milo from their watch and awoke Grim and Ellysidell to help him pass the last few hours before the heroes, under the auspices of the duergar were led to their glory or to their doom to face the dragon. The three adventurers stared at each other a lot and occasionally glanced non-chalantly at the five gray dwarves, two of which were awake. 

_Boss, big forest brother, I don't trust them, _Grim telepathed to Aris and Ellysidell.   

_Neither do I. I expect treachery. It's just practical to expect the worst, but they haven't double-crossed us yet so don't try anything, _Aris thought back staring at the wild halfling for emphasis.   

Ellysidell went over battle scenarios in his head to himself. How many of those gray dwarves could he line up in a row? He smiled. Nothing happened and at the appointed time, the three on watch shook the others awake. Their duergar counterparts mirrored their actions. Shortly, and without incident, the Heroes of Vilhon Reach readied themselves for the coming fight. They made the final adjustments on the straps of their packs, belts and baldrics. 

"It is time," said Aris to his companions looking them over and beamed with pride. Whatever, their differences, his company were able to set them aside in a fight. And they were a formidable force. Hopefully, their tactics would work. 

"Take us to the dragon!" 

The duergar led the party past a set of double doors into a room with several forges only one of which was active. A stream split the room and two bridges crossed the stream. They also spotted three more dark dwarves. 

_Ten... _ Benito mouthed to Aris. 

Aris nodded and looked around appreciating the beauty of the dwarven forge. He caught a glimpse of the pile of raw ore and the purified metal that the dwarves were pounding on. _Mithral! _ He pointed it out to the cleric of Tyr and they both made a silent agreement to re-negotiate if they made it back. They were led to the end of the stream where it cascaded into a chasm that looked very deep and was very wide. One could not see across the spray and gloom. Grim got the ropes ready and several were tied together very carefully and secured with pitons to some stalactites near the rim of the chasm. With Aris leading, the heroes rappelled into the chasm one by one. Milo glided down with the help of his mind magic. Although the walls were slick, the climb was without incident. Benito cast protective magics on himself and several of his companions (notably Aris and Nosr) when they reached the bottom. Nosr cast a spell from a scroll that would help him climb along walls like a spider. As the adventurers hit the ground, they found themselves in a room with a misty pool into which the stream cascaded. A muddy and rocky ledge led to a tunnel that turned the corner 30 to 40 paces ahead. Grim and Aris discovered the tracks of a large, lizard-like creature in the mud. With haste they spread out with Grim in the lead and moved out across the ledge, turning the corner to see two bridges. They hurried across the first bridge (passing a chain ladder that led up into darkness) at their quickest movements and without stopping Grim led the way across the second. This seemed the only path to take them across a rapidly rushing stream into a cavern containing a large underground lake. As Grim outdistanced the rest of the party he used his wand to light his path. 

_[DM note: The order of the companions as they move along the ledge/path is Grim, Milo, Aris, Ellysidell, Nosr, Benito, and Alberia] _

The halfling crossed a series of stepping stones that interrupted the ledge which ran along the edge of the black lake. As he hit the other side he heard a crash and a yell that echoed throughout the cavern. Benito looked back and saw that the second bridge was gone, tumbling into the rapids below. 

"Alberia!" Benito cried and turned back fearing that the paladin was lost. 

To his relief, he saw her gauntleted hands peeking over the edge. He rushed over to her to help her. Alberia hung on for her life, looking down to see if she could catch a glimpse of her magical longsword. Nothing. Her shield was still strapped to her arm but the edge was pressing hard against her wrist and causing her to slip. Benito pulled her up in the nick of time just as her grip began to give. Seeing that she was safe, Milo pressed on at Aris's insistence--since the heroes were starting to bunch--jumping across the stones to join Grim on the other side. He rushed ahead to find that the ledge ended. Then darkness covered Nosr, Ellysidell and Aris. Benito rushed into the darkness running into Nosr and knocking him to the ground. Much to her suprise, Alberia found her sword resting against the wall. Thanking Tyr for his blessing, and recovering her weapon, she looked at the blackness that hid her companions. Before she could act, her eyes widened and her heart raced as she saw a black dragon rise from the water and spew acid into where her companions were. It then chuckled, sinking silently back into the water. She heard screams and curses. On the opposite side of the darkness, Milo and Grim watched in horror as acid hissed in the water and over the stones that they had crossed only second ago. 

Alberia let loose her Tyr-given light into the curtain to reveal Nosr and Ellysidell burnt horribly with acid; Benito and Aris were unscathed as their magic held. The paladin rushed over to see to Nosr while Aris drew his bow. Milo and Grim fratically searched the water for the dragon and Benito went over to heal Ellysidell who was beginning to rage with pain and anger. 

The dragon attacked the party's flank, pouncing cat-like onto the ledge and bearing down on Alberia. It bit and clawed her, seeming to have no problem penetrating even her full plate armor. "You smell familiar..." the dragon hissed as she tore Alberia's flesh. 

The dragon's eyes widened in recognition and she howled with anger striking out at Nosr with her wing as an aside, almost knocking him into the water. His sticky magic held him teetering on the ledge. The paladin's sword bounced of the wyrm. Alberia screamed in frustration. 

Aris cried, "Nosr, unleash hell!" as his poison-tipped arrow penetrated the monster's scales . 

The dragon only appeared angrier. Blue fire erupted from Nosr's outstretched arms and the wyrm responed with a cry of pain and suprise, although her agility allowed her to not take the full force of Nosr's spellfire. She redoubled her effort on the paladin even as Benito weighed in attempting to strike her--his sword too was deflected by the tough scales of the dragon. Alberia dropped. Milo positioned himself and waves of mental energy rippled through the cavern air. The dragon seemingly shook off the mental wave, but Nosr fell to his knees and then prone, stunned by the attack. Benito mused that it probably saved the mage's life as he alone faced the dragon. 

"I must thank my loyal servants for sending me sheep for sacrifice, " said the dragon, jaws dripping acid and blood over the downed paladin, smiling in arrogance and triumph. 

Aris fired another arrow but this one did not strike true. Ellysidell dropped his bow, drew his greatsword and swung at the dragon--to no avail. The dragon's hide was too tough. The wyrm concentrated all her effort on Benito, but Tyr smiled on the Solemn Brother as his armor held, absorbing some if not most of the force of the attacks. 

Sticking to the plan, Aris yelled, "Flat up against the wall!" 

Milo depleted strength from his body to fuel another mental blast. Again, the dragon was unphased and Benito and Ellysidell winced as the force ripples passed inches from their bodies. Grim's crossbow bolt bounced off her scales, as she slunk into the water causing cries of fear and frustration from the heroes. Aris slammed his fist against the cavern wall in anger. With the respite, Benito used his faith healing to stabilize and raise Alberia from unconsciousness, while the wild elf readied to strike if the dragon re-appeared from the murky lake ignoring his burnt and dripping armor and flesh. 

Milo and Grim searched frantically on their side and Aris lept/levitated across the stones to join them just in case. By the will of Savras, Milo saw her coming and was ready. As she sucked in air to unleash acid spray on him, he again depleted body energy, shrivelling drastically to fuel his mind blast. This time the dragon could not resist the strike to its nervous system and it dribbled acid spittle as its face splashed into the water. The wyrm twitched and fought to regain the use of its limbs. Milo collapsed with exhaustion and in utter weakness onto the cold stone. The dragon was not yet dead, and Grim dove in the near-freezing water, swam to the dragon, and climbed aboard. Aris moved over to check on Milo satisfied that the dragon was as good as done. 
....But then it started drifiting. 

"No! We're not losing this one!" shouted the genasi. 

He dove into the frigid water to join Grim. Ellysidell pulled out his bow and began shooting. Alberia and Benito waited where the ledge jutted into the lake to hopefully get a shot at the stunned she-dragon. To Nosr, this was all like a dream as he lay stunned himself on the ledge, perceiving but unable to take action. Aris undid his silken cord as he held on to the creature and tossed it to Ellysidell. All the while Grim searched and found chinks in the black wyrm's scales and dug his short sword deep into her vitals. Finally with the dragon secure and not drifting, Alberia, Benito, Ellysidell and even Aris got their strikes in. As Grim kept digging his sword found some vital organ inside that burst with an almost imperceptable pop!. The dragon shuddered and lay still. Ellysidell loped off the wyrm's head with his mighty greatsword and sat down trembling out from the rage. 

The rest of the party sat down on the ledge, tying the dragon's body fast and let out a collective sigh. Their adrenalin began to fade and the started to feel the cold and damp chill of the cavern and the lake. Grim and Aris began to shiver partly realizing that their task was not quite done and partly from the cold water that seeped into their bones. There was still the wyrm's hoard to be found and there was still the matter of leaving Khundrukar alive.....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Player dialogue*

Originally posted by honorwolf--

_ Aris speaks:_ 
(In a private conversation with Grim,and Nosr) Aris relates to them... 

_"No! I am not motivated by greed in this, I am motivated by efficiency and the fact that Durgidin the great Dwarven smith left many of his secret forging process here as well as many secrets in the art of metallurgy. It should not fall to the Dark Dwarves. The agreement struck up is a win, win situation for the Dark dwarves, not for us, and if those secrets were to fall in their hands we will only have to come back later to deal with an even bigger threat, with those dark dwarves armed with Durgidin's superior weapons. They deal too much with the Zhentarim,drow, and other evil denizens for my liking. And whether the Black dragon was lying or not, it would make practical sense to me to betray us to the dragon and betray the dragon to us, either way they win. They can always rely on Benito's Lawful Naivete, to cause enough doubt and trouble in our ranks to outright attack them look wrong. But we must keep going until we relieve this place of those secrets. I do not want to face Dark Dwarves armed with that ancient smith's secrets... Do you?"_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*More PC*

Originally posted by I, Milo--

_Milo speaks:_ 

I Milo the Magnificent have taken it upon myself to give to you, the reader--and fellow mentalist or adherant of Savras, who rises from the mists of obscurity--an archive to learn from. As the All-seeing god divined, my path has joined me with adventurers from across the Sea of Fallen Stars. They tell me that I am wise beyond my years, so I travelled to Alaghon. He Who Parts the Mists of Time led me to these heroes. 
Most of my thoughts are "recorded", my teachers tell me, and transferred to this repository through my trusty psi-crystal. My teachers, being wiser than I, embued my pseudo-personality with a transfer device. Fortunately, only I know the codes! 
While I trust the god who divines and grants us our mind-magic, I am sometimes wondering, as you will see, why I have thrown my fate and my lot in with these good intentioned, but wanna-be heroes. In their arrogance they call themselves the Heroes of the whole region. Oh, how I hope that He Who Reveals what is Hidden, and their own gods, may not humble them....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Aris’s Performance reports:*

Originally posted by honorwolf--
_Welcome to my journal! I Aris shall in all fairness put my party to the mark_ 

*Ellysidyll : B+* 
Pound for pound the most Haus as far as dishing out the damage and taking it. 
STRENGTHS: He is strong and fast(18 in both dex and str) He is an excellent warrior, not afraid to take chances and his rage abilities makes him invaluable in a staight up fight with the main bad guys. 
WEAKNESS: Not trained as a fighter, fewer feats, his fighting style lacks depth and it is ferocity that carries the day. Sufficient when faced with less experienced but an equal enemy in strength and dexterity could give him a run for his money. 
IMPROVEMENTS: Just a few more fighting feats would render him more of a skilled walking quisinart. With precise shot, great cleave and mobility, he could do greater damage in range and close up. 
Overall he makes up for finesse in a brutal and final way.

*Nosr: B+*
The tall, lanky, half-elf is the main magical 
artillery in the group. 
STRENGHTS: Nosr is a resourceful,adaptive,cunning sorcerer. His ability to cast spells on the fly is a definitve asset for the tactics of the group. His ability to go beyond what perceived limits in response to his leaders call for artillery is a boon. He is able to attack on cue, albeit with a smart mouth, and a rebellious atitude, he always delivers the artillery on command. He possess awesome magical potential, his powers will grow, and with it a future War mage of great destructive power.
WEAKNESS: His youth, his rebellious and obstinate attitude can be a detriment to group harmony and make simple requests a chore.
IMPROVEMENTS: As Nosr matures so does his understanding of battle and becoming more aware of his own significance and importance in the group, and tactics. He is also starting to shed some of his rebellion as his trust starts to deepen. His loyalty proven. 

*Benito: A-*
STRENGTHS: Benito is an exuberant combatant. He combines divine magic with physical strength, sharp blade, and a beginnings of a sound tacticly sharp mind. He brings healing magics, and a good style of sword and shield fighting. This cleric of Tyr does what is called upon, he has a no retreat, no surrender type of style. 
WEAKNESS: His stubborn, youthful naivette. To Benito if it is not the way of the Temple of Tyr it is not a good way. His inexperience and his tendency to charge headlong into battle without consideration of his teammates is a dangerous potential deathknell waiting to happen. Benito is all to willing to throw pragmatism out the window in order to follow the rules, even if it disadvanteges the group. His constant emotional charged arguments with his leader. Benito is perhaps the only one to infuriate Aris into an emotional response. Not very smart if you hope to move Aris to change his mind. 
IMPROVMENT: Benito has come a long way, his stubborn, youthful naivette is being killed in Kundrukar. He has even argued less with his leader. Benito has grown into a strong negotiater, and also a burgeoning tacticly sound battle mind. Aris and Benito have been coordinating more of the battles together. It was invaluable with facing the Black Dragon, Nightscale. His understanding of his pragmatic leader has grown by leaps and bounds and in the process he has helped influence his brusque leader to more gentle means of influence within the group. Now if we can teach him tact! 

*Alberia: B+ *
STRENGHTS: This beautiful paladin is a no nonsense enemy of evil. She is strong as well as she is beautiful. She fights well and her style is a straight up fighting style. With sword and shield. Her ability to smite evil and detect evil has proven a great boon. And for being so resolute she has proven her strengths. 
WEAKNESS: Although she is not as naive as Benito was, she does have a tendency to want to engage every evil being we come across. Her calling and her penchance for being such a crusader against evil, has the huge potential to get the group in a fight. Her emotions at present may be an hindrance, but this is somewhat excusable do the strain of Kundrakar and the bleak fate of her father.
Her luck is not that great, a warrior at times need great luck. 
IMPROVEMENTS: Overall she has improved in ability and strength, but her recent shock and trauma has made a setback, but this can be a blessing in disguise. She has a heart of a champion, and thus must bounce back from her current emotional state. 

*Milo: A*
Strenghts: Milo the magneficient, well in his mind anyway. It still helps him to do what he does his best. This mentat is superb at his job. He can restore, heal, and layeth the smacketh downeth. In every encounter he has kept a professional manner. He follows tactical commands and other than a nondescript fighting style with his staff, his strenghts lie in his mental artillery. It complements our style of combat. 
Weakness: 
For physical combat he can perform enough to protect himself but his lack of armor, is horrible for mano a mano type of fighting. Other than his rising ego, and his brotherly, teenage like fighting with Nosr, it is trying my patience. Very unprofessional. 
Improvements: His loyalty proven, I am very proud. He has recenty confessed that he had an alterior motive, this easily forgiven by me even though I have very few words to say. 
Tacticly he understands his place as artillery and does follow orders and does not endanger anyone with recklessness.

*Grim: A *
Strengths: As a halfling scout he is superb, his combat skills are adequate, he can move silently and his hide is so good, you may as well consider him a figment of your imagination, or shadow that belongs to you. He is that good. He is willing to brave dangers for the good of the group, as a warrior scout he has no peer. Grim possess a pragmatic streak that compliments Aris and allows for other views since he is always about fighting from the weak position. 
WEAKNESS: If he were stronger he would fight 
more effectively in a square up fight, but this is not his strength, so he always attacks were opportunity allows. Other than a weak will,and a feud with Nosr Grim has no other real weakness. 
Improvements: His tumbling ability has come to save his life, especially in dire straits. 
His scouting ability has improved,along with his common sense. Grim is always ready to fight the good fight, especially where profit is to be made.

_DM note: I think that the assesment reports are pretty biased and they in no way reflect any favoritism from me, the DM_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Scars...*

*Uktar 26, 1372 The Scars of Khundrukar, part I--A father's fate *

_There was still the wyrm's hoard to be found and there was still the matter of leaving Khundrukar alive..... _
....so the Heroes got to work. To kill the chill, they started a fire with some of the torches that they had created. Beniot made sure that Milo was bundled, could resist the cold, and would receive complete bedrest. 

"Benito, you are like an older brother to me," mutterd the mind-mage very weakly. 

Since Nosr's ability to climb walls was still in effect he let Grim climb on his back and they crossed the ceiling over the shattered bridge. On the other side they re-examined the chain ladder and tried to determine another way across the rapids of the underground stream. They decided on a simple two-rope bridge. Nosr, meanwhile on a whim decided to get as close to the stream as possible with his sticky feet holding him fast to the side of the cavern. A gleam caught his eye and he reached onto a very small ledge to discover a brass ring with a purple dragon engraved upon it. Excited, he climbed back over to the other side and showed it to Benito. He recognized it as the symbol of Cormyr and showed it to Alberia. She became very excited and declared that her father must still be alive somewhere down here. 

"He must've left the ring so we could follow his trail." 

She gave Nosr a big hug, which embarrassed the lad. Grim whislted and put his hands upon his hips in annoyance, feeling forgoten waiting across the rapids. Rolling his eyes, Nosr went to retrieve the halfling and then Grim and Ellysidell went to work securing the rope-bridge. Nosr then went exploring in the other direction. 

Benito was not as optimistic as the paladin in her assessment of what had happened to Dorthan. He discussed this with Aris and they decided to question the spirt of the dead dragon. Benito reached out to the spirit world, his eyes rolling to the back of his head, his body trembling and becoming clammy....The heroes saw him mouth words that they could not recognize.... 

_Seemingly forever, Benito travelled down a dark corridor fighting the resistance and evil of the black wyrm. At some point, lost in time, he broke through the veil of darkness. 

"Did you kill the paladin whose daughter you recognized?" 

Yesss.......noooooo..... 

"What happened to the paladin whose daughter you recognized?" Benito demanded of the dragon's spirit. 

The dragon, Nightscale, screamed as the memories were torn from it. Benito saw a smoky paladin racing across the ledge to the bridge were Alberia almost lost it. He saw from the dragon's point of view that she had a gash across its body from sternum to hip. He felt her pain. The dragon dripped its life's ichor into the black lake. The paladin made a stand at the bridge, waiting for the dragon, but the beast did not go for him. Instead it breathed on the wooden supports of the bridge, weakening the structure. Before the hero could act, the bridge collapsed from under him, just as it had done under Alberia, sending the paladin into the rapids. The last thing the dragon saw as it sunk into the water filled with rage and hurting was the hand of the man who dared her lair slip from the rocks and disappear beneath the dark, rapid stream..... _

....Benito shook in spasms as he came out of the trance. 
"Dorthan is dead."


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Uktar 26, 1372 The Scars of Khundrukar, part II--Treasure and Greed *

Aris looked to see if Alberia had heard and saw the hope on her face dashed to pieces. 

"NO! He can't be dead! We can find him! He's just been swept down the river! He's not dead!" 

Ellysidell and Benito restrained the paladin as she fought her way to the edge of the trail that fell away into the rapids. 

"Alberia," Benito tried to say in a soothing voice, "No one could survive that." He retold the story to the rest of the group. 

"That doesn't mean anything." Alberia clenched her fists and rubbed the_ Purple Dragon Ring_. "He could have survived." 

"Look," Benito said pointing down the tunnel. "The stream passes through the rock. It is totally submerged. Who knows how far it goes? Let it go. He is gone." 

Alberia looked at Aris for support. The genasi was lost in his own thought, scratching the ground absentmindedly with his scimitar. He looked up at Alberia, fighting back his own emotions, and shook his head. Tears welled from Alberia's eyes and they would not stop. 

While Benito, Ellysidell, and Aris tried help Alberia, and prevent her from doing anything crazy, Nosr and Grim tried to remove themselves from the situation and do something else. They decided to explore the rest of the cave, making their way along the ledge that went around the underground lake. Nosr still had his sticky feet and hands and was able to cross a break in the ledge along the cavern walls. His superior vision inherited from his mother allowed him to make out an island two or three of his 6'4" bodylengths from this continuation of the ledge. He thought he saw piles of coin and other items in the dim light!  The ambient light from Grim's wand that helped Nosr to see was beginning to fade from view, but Nosr continued. He saw that the cave wall came within five to seven feet of the island. So he climbed down there and ssttrreetched, and was barely able to hang on to the shore of the island as the lake's current tugged at him. A bit wet, he slopped onto the island and was rewarded: piles of silver and gold, a waraxe, a shield. He used his ability to detect magic--potions, a wand, some goggles, a necklace. Nosr hooted and then caught himself. What if the dragon had friends? He paused and nothing happened. Then light erupted from behind him and he saw Grim across the water. Grim had been able to tear the wild elf from the rest of the party long enough to have him toss the halfling across the empty space to the second part of the ledge. Nosr rifled through the piles and put the goggles on. He was able to see in the complete darkness of the back of the cavern--albeit in black and white. He saw another ledge and a trail leading out from it, but it was 30 to 40 feet away. 

The transport of the treasure began, but not without greed surfacing. Nosr retrieved the halfling, put him on his back again and strecthed out like he had before. Grim climbed over the sorcerer and removed the goggles from him. Nosr tossed a bolt at a pile of coins near him and an arguement ensued until Aris yelled from across the lake that they stop and get back to work. The rest went smoothly although slowly, with Nosr grumbling on occasion. They also transported the hefty coin in various sacks across the makeshift rope bridge without incident as well. Again it took a long time. Benito, Aris and Ellysidel kept a watchful eye on the paladin as she crossed. Alberia brooded. Nosr plotted. Milo began to recover. 

Aris with Grim on his back, climbed the ladder. As they reached the top, they saw that it led to a ledge upon which two duergar sentries armed with crossbows watched with vigilance for anything climbing up the chain ladder. Not in the mood to fight at the moment, Aris and his halfling backpack, went back down. They informed the party of the trap waiting for them. 

Benito stuck to his gut feeling that the duergar would not betray the trust. However, he acquiesed and the group planned for the contingency of a combat with the gray dwarves. But first they would assume the best and first they would rest.....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*Uktar 27, 1372 The Scars of Khundrukar, part III--A Kiss is Just a Kiss *

_Too long, we've been down here too long. Four days.... _mused the genasi. 

"All this treasure and yet no Orb. I don't understand it, where could it be ?" Benito relflected aloud to Aris and Grim as they counted the money and catalogued the gems and magic.

 Milo was roused from his sleep, "Orb, what orb?" 

"Why the Orb of Khundrukar . That's why we came here," answered Aris. "You know, same name. Dorthan was looking for it. He came here. We followed him." 

Milo smirked. Aris noticed and furrowed his brows. 
"What do you know?" 

Milo didn't answer and turned his bedroll so he would not face the trio and they would not see him suppressing laughter. 

"Milo," Aris grabbed his shoulder and pulled him over and stared down at him. "Milo, come clean." 

The smirk fast fading Milo replied, "Well..ummm...the orb, you see....Well, I have it on good authority that it was recovered in the Sabreen by the Red Wizards two or three years ago." He looked around seeing blank stares on Benito and Grim, and a Aris with arms folded squinting at him. "That is...beneath Raven's Bluff. Where I'm from." 

"Why did you not reveal this to us previously?" asked Benito 
"You never asked." He turned back around. 
Aris got up and paced. Benito shook his head and his finger at Grim, who reached for his weapon. Aris laughed...."He's right."
========================================== 
The watches were uneventful, although some of the characters had feeling of being watched. 

The next "day", with Milo getting some restoration from the cleric of Tyr and several of the players recuperated, they went up the ladder, but in a unique way. Aris carried Milo, then Benito (Milo disappeared from site, warping the light around him with his mind to become invisible), then Grim to near the top of the ladder. Grim slipped some 30ft causing the chain to rattle and echo in the cavern. 

"Halt! Show yourself!" shouted the gray dwarf watchers on the ledge.

Aris paused and looked to Benito. Benito hailed, "It is I, Benito Moltos Solemn Brother of Tyr along with my companions coming back from slaying the foul beast below!" and climbed up the ladder. 

Milo had gone up quickly before him, to assess the situation. Aris readied his bow. However, Benito with his quicksilver tongue smoothed things over. One of the guards went for Nimara and the Heroes came up without incident. The treasure was traded and a new deal was negotiated to buy 90 lbs of mithral that the dwarves were processing at the forge. While the situation became tense as Nimara called out the heroes on their Ace in the Hole (Milo invisible) and revealed that the duergar had their own wild card, Benito was proud of his team. Everyone behaved and no weapons were drawn. As the heroes left the negotiating table and returned to their 'camp', Aris started discussing with Benito the merits of finishing their exploration of the dwarven halls. 

After some arguement and begging from ("Benito I can not do this without you."), Benito agreed on the condition that as soon as one member of the company fell, they would leave. Aris quickly countered that the party should stay until two members had died. Benito not believing they should bargin with the lives of the party summarily refused this offer, but agreed to continue on the original terms. They first set off to explore the kitchens to the south as the duergar began filling out the mithral order. Almost as soon as he entered, Grim was attacked by a table. It smashed him against the wall, but was subsequently cut to pieces and burned by the rest of the Heroes. Benito gave Aris a look and a shake of the head as Grim popped open one of his potions to drink and heal himself. After a thorough search of the kitchens and ancient larders, the party did not find anything of value. 

As they crossed the dwarven throne room again to finish searching the northern halls, Benito threw a leg of the deceased table onto the burnt carpet as a souveneir of their "Heroic" deeds for the folks back home. Grim standardized his proceedure. Check door for trap, open door, search room. Most of the rooms were empty except for a few baubles here and there. Alberia was looking down in the dumps during this whole process. Aris asked Benito to encourage her. 

"Alberia, do not look so glum. Just think, now that Dorthan is dead, he is sitting at the right hand of Tyr in Asgard." 

She was not encouraged, and slumped her shoulders as she retreated to the back of the party. The heroes crossed another large room where the remains of six dwarves lay fallen in the center of at least three times that many orcs. They opened a room where an arms and armor were once arranged. As Grim began to search, two arming dummies animated and attacked. This time the party faired even better with no injuries and Ellysidell leading the way with his new toy--a magical dwarven waraxe from the dragon's horde-- smashing and slashing the cursed items to bits. 

"One more door, Grim," Aris motioned him forward. 

The rest of the party was getting skeptical about finding anything else. Grim went through the proceedure and opened the door. Inside they found a library, and saw a stunning, raven-haired woman rise to greet them. 

"Please, if any of you is good, grant me permission to leave. I was imprisoned by an evil wizard and one of you goodly folk must free me." 

She batted her eyes at the manly men in the party. Alberia used her paladin ability to detect evil and took a couple of steps back. "This woman is more evil than the she-dragon!" 

Benito stood up and raised his sword as a holy symbol to Tyr. "Go back to your grave you foul creature!" 

But nothing happened. In fact, the woman laughed. It was music to Benito's ears for a second, but he shook it off. Then, Benito whimpered as he gave a worried look to Aris. Milo stood up and tried to stun her with his mental powers. The ripple of force crossed the room....nothing. The woman backed into a corner, sensing the hostility. Nosr stood forth and fired his missles of energy. They dissapated harmlessly around her. Aris and Alberia could take it no longer. They charged. Alberia used her powers against evil to smite the woman and connected. The strike would have felled a lesser creature, but the wounds miraculously closed right in front of everyone's eyes. Aris just failed to hit. This woman, even though wearing only old and musty robes, had some sort of supernatural armor as well. What was this thing? 

"You are starting to try my patience," she said. 

To Aris, her nails suddenly became iron-like claws as she came inches from ripping into his chain armor. His deft manuvers with the scimitar and handaxe warded the attacks off. 

Benito regained his composure and decided to summon celestial help. Then all of a sudden, Grim, who had been hanging back from the group, yelled, "I must save the fair maiden!". 

He charged Aris, and stabbed him in the back. Aris groaned in pain, but through his pain he yelled, "take him down".Ellysidell shocked by what his little friend had done tired to weigh into the melee but could not find an opening. Nosr, suprised as the rest of the heroes were at this uncharacteristic betrayal,replied in primal anger"not my big brother" unleashed his spellfire and severely hurt Grim. Milo briefly thought he saw Nosr smirk as Grim fell to his knees. Then six celestial dogs arrived and surrounded Grim. They quickly finished the work Nosr had begun. 

"I see that you are as crude and uncouthe as that beast of a Paladin that violated me. In fact," she said looking directly at Alberia "your father acted more like a Blackguard of Bane than a supposed Paladin of Tyr." 

Silence filled the room as everyone stopped trying not to believe what they had just heard. They attempted to find some hint of dishonesty or deceit in the woman's voice, but they could not. She was apparently telling the truth about Dorthan. Alberia backed off, stunned. Aris hastily retreated still facing the mysterious woman and carrying Grim. 

"I am waiting," the woman said as she crossed her arms. "All of this could have been avoided if you had honored my request. Do not lie to me like the Blackguard of Tyr. Now, I will ask one last time. Say that I am able to leave this place or face my wrath." 

Aris stood at the front and replied, "I will, but first you must answer two questions. 1.)tell me what you are. 2.) Tell me what you know about Dorthan." 

At first the woman frowned and then said,"Because I like you, genasi, I will grant you some insight." 

The woman's eyes glowed a malevolent green and in his mind Aris saw the woman grow wings and small horns on her head, and he saw she had a barbed tail. He shuddered and grabbed his weapon. 

Sensing his thought, she told him, "You cannot win. Honor my request!" 

Aris sent the rest of the heroes into the hall, bowed and said, "I give you permission to leave." 

The woman laughed and it sent shivers down Aris's spine.  "Genasi, you are so gallant. Come forward. Let me reward you. " 

And Aris let her. It was the best kiss he had ever experienced as if he was putting his life into it. Then she disappeared without a sound. 

Aris felt weak and called the others in. Benito saw that he was pale and looked physically drained. "What happend? You look horrible." 

By this time, Aris had realized what had transpired. "I don't want to talk about it."

When Alberia offered to heal his wounds, he declined. "I feel I have just been violated by a woman. Please give me a minute." 
===================================== 
Well the library was theirs at last! The Heroes perused through the tomes and discovered secrets and magic. Aris and Benito found secrets to create darksteel in the history books of the forge. Benito uncovered a magical tome, bound in mithral and embossed with platinum, that had as its title _Moradin's Prayers of the Faithful_. Nosr found another book that radiated magic. This one was called _A dwarf's guide to effective leadership and understanding_. This book was also handsomely bound in what looked like the shimmering hide of a silver dragon. Benito took as many history books as he could for the Temple of Justice. 

Then the heroes left the halls and returned to retrieve their mithral ingots. Benito and Nimara agreed to meet again to set up and establish a regular trade at the first week of spring and the first week of fall. As quickly and as safely as they could, the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach exited Khundrukar. Their hearts began to soar as they felt the cool wind and sun on their faces. However, as they hurried with excitement down the trail, their joy turned to a mixture of sorrow and anxiety as they saw ravens circling down in the snow-covered valley below where they had left their horses and retainers.... 

_Next: What lies in the valley below!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 18, 2002)

*player post*

Originally posted by I, Milo--

*From the archives of the Watchers of Savras... *

_Teachers, we made it out from Khundrukar alive. I feel that I am permanently scarred. I spent one whole day lying on a cold stone floor in darkness. I nearly killed myself. 

But masters, I have to say that I have created bonds with these adventurers. With all respect, you were wrong about their kind. Alas, my mission is getting harder and harder to perfom the longer that I stay with these heroes. Truly they are. They are so accepting even though I know that sometimes on purpose--or is it really my character--that I come across arrogantly. They give their lives for each other. I see how selfish I have been and how I must change for the greater good of the group. 

There is this cleric of Tyr, Benito Moltos, who treats me as a younger brother. He make sure that while I was as helpless as a newborn babe, that I was comforted. A woman, named Alberia, who is blessed by that same god, has been continuously kind to me. I never had a sister.... 

And I have a rival! We are like squabbling siblings close in age. It is that same one whom you want me to bring in for enlightenment. The ripple that we felt was very real and the person from which it came has great potential. But, my brothers, I do not know how much longer I can keep with this ruse. 

They are like family to me. I see I must repent of my prejudice especially towards elvenkind. There is something to be said about experiencing and cheating death together! Please do not write away my feelings recorded here as youthful exhuberance. I have grown tremendously. Yes, there is something to be said about balance in the weave and there is the All-seer's desire to get back at the One who imprisoned him, but sometimes...and I will be real, masters...that mission seems so far away. Slaying evil and almost being consumed by the acid breath of a black dragon; that is real! 

Brothers, please do not be angry. I will not be coming back to the City of Ravens soon. I believe that the work of Savras is here in the trenches. I will reveal myself to the others to no longer betray their trust. Teachers, trust me, please. I beg of you. I will continue in the spirit of what you have tasked me. The Power of the Weave WILL NOT fall into the hands of those who would destroy what the Lord of Divination has set down. I take it upon myself to protect him. 

He is my rival, but he is my brother in arms as well... 
================== 
P.S. I will continue my duty to the Order and send my thoughts regularly. Again, please do not be angry. 
Milo _


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 19, 2002)

*The Road Home*

*Uktar 27-30, 1372 The Road Home, part I--Parting Gifts *

_The Heroes hurried with excitement down the trail, but their joy turned to a mixture of sorrow and anxiety as they saw ravens circling down in the snow-covered valley below where they had left their horses and retainers...._

Grim and Aris hurried down to scout while the others followed behind cautiously. As the scouts crept to edge of the camp they saw the horrible fate of their hirelings. Horses were strewn about and butchered everywhere with the ravens feasting with abandon as if it were the Reign of Misrule in Alaghon. Grim and Aris had a hard time chasing them away. The three warriors from the Temple of Justice had been decapitated, their heads lay on wooden pikes and their bodies were left beside them for the animals. Two of the heads were black with pestilence, their swollen tongues lolling from their dead mouths. Aris stole into the ring of death to examine the crime scene while Grim scoured the edge of the clearing for any signs of the enemy that had done this heinous act. 

Aris pieced things together. He assumed that the booted prints followed closely by some sort of lizard tracks were the Hlondethans. There had been four. It seemed that they had quickly subdued the guards, and had poisoned two of them. Then they excecuted the last one who may have surrendered. Finally, they butchered the horses. Aris saw that there were a pair of soft-soled prints that mingled with the booted ones and went in and out from the camp. He also saw that a heavy horse had escaped. Grim saw signs of its passage through the forest. Aris assumed this had been Slovack since he could not see the great horses body anywhere. Aris estimated that this gristly assault had taken place two or even three days ago. However, the soft-soled prints were more recent. 

Grim then heard a noise in the evergreen underbrush that lay here and there. He mentally notified Aris who slowly drew his scimitar. "Show yourself!" 

Nothing happened. Grim, without a sound and seeming to blend in with the surroundings, crept closer. _Aris, it is the human boy who tends the beasts you call horses. _

"Leo, stop hiding. Come out." in his most soothing voice. 

If he had seen Grim, he would have seen the halfling wince. Soothing and comforting Aris was not. _I guess we take the harsh approach, then , _he thought. 

Still, the groomsman did not come out so Aris went to him. He saw that the lad was shaking and blue, undoubtedly from hypothermia. The boy tried to flee, but Grim knocked him upside the head and he dropped. Aris looked down at the halfling disapprovingly, but decided that a lecture on compassion was not in order at the time. Aris took off his cloak and wrapped it around Leo. The boy was still shaking uncontrollably. The genasi then shouldered the lad, and had Grim climb upon his back as he hurried away from the death zone to get to the cleric and paladin in order to tend him. 

In short order they arrived and related what they had learned. The rest of the group wanted to see for themselves and were horrified when they reached the campsite. Benito and Alberia did see to Leo's comfort, but noticed that after magical healing and a spell to endure the cold, he was still shaking. Alberia used her father's ring, found in the depths of Khudrukar ( _See Scars of Khudrukar, part I-A father's fate _ for details), to determine if he had been poisoned. He had been. Fortunately, Aris had some divine scrolls just for that contingency. He tossed them to Benito who cast a spell to destroy the poison and the lad seemed comforted. He then told the Heroes how the Hlondethans had arrived with two "lizardmen" and fought with the warriors. Slovack bolted and that allowed the boy to escape. However, he had come back to the camp later and seen how his fellows had been brutally murdered and displayed. 

"Don't nobody touch nothing," said Aris upon this revelation fearing poisonous death traps left by the cowardly spies. 

As night was beginning to fall, the Heroes decided to retreat to Khudrukar as a precaution and examine and bury the bodies the next day. They did remove the heads and arrange the bodies of the fallen appropriately. The night went by quickly, although much howling and growling of wolves was heard. They also saw a glowing dwarf walk down from the Stone Tooth, but neither of these were investigated. The next morning they found the bodies even more badly mangled by animals than they had been. Aris wanted to cut up the bodies and perform impromptu autopsies. Benito and Alberia forbade it and an arguement ensued. Aris acquiesed after Alberia pointed out that it was obvious what had happend to the warriors--they had been poisoned in the same manner that Aris had been when he had fought the Hlondethan rogue back in Blasingdell. Benito and Alberia began to prepare the bodies for a proper burial and service. Grim decided he did not want to partcipate and headed off into the woods to scout ahead. Aris followed. Milo attempted to do so, but Ellysidell stopped him, acting on orders from Aris. Nosr decided to take a nap. 

Meanwhile Grim and Aris wandered far afield into the forest, possibly half a mile from the rest of the party. At some point Aris decided to squat along the trail and see if he could pick up the trail of the snake-men, as Alberia called them. He saw large paw prints, like those of a dire wolf....and then one pounced on him! As the wolf tore out a hunk of flesh trying to knock Aris to the ground, it stepped back boring into Aris with malevolent eyes and with jaws drooling blood and saliva, said, "I will feed you to my cubs." 

Aris's eyes went wide and he mentally called for Grim. The halfing joined the battle, but not before two more evil dire wolves (Aris recognized them as worgs) bounded onto the scene. Aris and Grim severely damaged the first she-wolf, but did not take her down. Another wolf bit into Aris and knocked him to the ground. Then Aris and Grim spotted another, larger worg, that silently slunk from the behind some pines. Un-natural fear gripped them both, but only the genasi succumbed. He levitated from the situation and started to run as fast as he could back towards the campsite, screaming with irrational terror. The wolves howled. Grim ran and one of the creatures passed him in the forest while the other stayed close to his heals. The larger worg followed at a steady pace. 

Meanwhile, back at the camp, Milo remarked while the ritual was wrapping up, "I hear wolves." 

"Like Aris said, 'Wolves are nothing to be concerned about'," replied Benito. He began the final prayer for the consecration of the fallen soldiers of the Temple of Justice. 

Back among the pines, Grim was being wittled away by the worgs that nipped at his heels. He tried to tumble away and run in zig-zags, but the beasts were too fast. He refused to surrender even when the large one commanded him to do so. Fortunately, they were not able to pin him to the ground. Eventually, three of the beasts surrounded him and damaged him enought to render him unconscious. The goddess smiled upon Grim however, as Aris snapped out of his fear, regained his bearings and saw that the Grim was about to be taken away as food for worg cubs. Risking being mauled to death. Aris levitated down amongst the snapping jaws of the evil dire wolves, grabbed Grim's body and took off back into the trees, with several new wounds as a reward. He just kept going. _I Hate Worgs!!_ he thought. 

He looked back and saw the monsters slip back into the wintery forest. Soon he reached the camp and related what had happened. The heroes warily trekked through the stark forest with the feeling of being watched, but no attack came and they exited from under the trees to the rolling hills of Turmish and civilization. As they were making camp at the apex of a defensible hill, Alberia noticed that Leo was still pale and shivering. She tried to put a hand on him to see if he was still poisoned, and the boy flinched as if he were instinctively trying to avoid her divination. Ellysidell grabbed him and Alberia tried again. Leo was still poisoned! They tried the last scroll to remove poison. Nothing. Then Benito and Aris politely asked him to strip so they could examine him. Scared, the boy did as he was told. They discoverd that his skin was very dry and flaky. He also had a scaly-looking rash. Benito questioned him again and felt that the lad was hiding the truth. He took him aside and the boy broke down and confessed that the Hlondethans under the guidance of Diero had forced him to drink a foul potion. They had watched him for a while and then left him in disgust mentioning something about failure. Benito related this to the party asked Tyr for guidance. Alberia fell to her knees to pray. 

"This is not good," the cleric said in a very somber voice. "He is becoming one of them. We must get to Alaghon, and quickly." 
However, night was falling. They tied the lad up for his own good and hunkered down around a fire to ward off the cold, angry and upset at the spies and the gifts that they had left....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 19, 2002)

*Uktar 27-30, 1372 The Road Home, part II--A Country Gala *

That night, the heroes were attacked by a dozen hobgoblins. Ellysidel blasted one apart with his new dwarven waraxe and Aris struck the head from at least two of the evil humanoids. Grim did his share of the dirty work by sneakily slicing at the hamstrings or knees of his opponents. Nosr unleashed magic missles and Milo used his mental magic to kill a few. Alberia waded into the fray slaying a hobgoblin before several turned to flee into the cold night. Benito taunted the creatures the whole time, disdaining to wet his sword with their blood as they were, in his mind, unworthy opponents. 

The rest of the watches were uneventful. Leo was very morose and into himself. He did not complain about being tied up as the heroes marched towards Blasingdell. Nearing midday they spotted a patrol of militia on horseback. Benito pleaded with them that they take Leo to the shrine of Chauntea in town and see what they could do. He had cast a remove curse on the boy and it still did not stop the process. The scaly rash was turning yellowish-green and spreading. The riders complied after sharing a meal and trading stories. They promised so send horses and reported that Slovack had returned to Blasingdell. Sir Berrick had feared the worst for the paladin, and would be relieved that she (and the rest of the party) were still alive and well. They left and the heroes marched on. The night was thankfully without incident and before lunch, Turmish militia from Blasingdell returned with horses. They reach the town by late afternoon. Alberia and Benito immediately inquire about the boy. There has been no breakthrough and the rash look like scales now. Leo is very emotional and has fits of uncontrollable crying. Sometimes he is incoherent. Alberia and Benito vow vengeance if they cannot cure the groomsman. 

Aris and the rest set up lodging at the Griffon's Nest again. There, Alberia is reunited with Slovack and is joyfull. Then the companions are invited to a party. Sir Berrick even sent Alberia a gown. Most of the party (especially Nosr and Milo) snickered and teased the warrior maiden. They all decided to go. After the formalities and toasts, Grim hid under the punch bowl table, occasionally letting Aris know where he was and feeling very paranoid. Ellysidell became claustrophobic and went outside to sit under some trees. Benito and Aris played aristocrat with the country gentry, catching up on gossip from Alaghon and the coast. Nosr and Milo danced with many a country girl, but under the watchful gaze of their big brother Aris and big sister Alberia who stared down several farmgirls. Aris also made sure that any local lummoxes, jealous that their women were overcome by the charasmatic city boys, did not trouble the mages. 

Alberia had troubles of her own, trying to avoid any overtures from Sir Berrick. Privately, she confided in Aris and Benito in a pique of attitude, "I have attended royal galas in Suzail. This is a square dance!" 

Benito and Aris suppressed laughter which sent the paladin off in a huff, only to be hotly pursued by Sir Berrick. Milo had a shining moment as he sung an aria from the Ravenian epic, Lost Sabreen. He even gained some extra coin and the heroes were very suprised that the lad had that kind of talent. Aris thought of clinking coins from the future Great Axe's opera series--_Elven and Dwarven Tragedies! _

At some point during the evening, Milo takes Benito and Aris aside, "I have been insincere my friends," he begins. "My original motives for joining your band were to observe and possibly retrieve you companion Nosr for my masters, The Watchers of Savras. I have learned much under your guidance and leadership and have decided to become somewhat of a renegade. I will watch over Nosr, but not compell him to return with me to Raven's Bluff. I want to stay with you." 

Benito and Aris looked at each other. "Milo," said Aris, "I am glad that you have come clean, but I will be watching you." 

Benito added, "You have now eroded our trust, Milo. However, I will take your sacrifices in Khundrukar into account. That we will have to see with time. For your sake, I hope that you are not a Malarite or a yuan-ti in disguise." 

But Benito smiled reassuringly, letting Milo know he was jesting. The party wound down. Alberia had managed to keep Sir Berrick at a distance without insulting him. Milo and Nosr had had fun. Grim and Ellysidell--well let's just say they missed the Chondalwood alot. Aris and Benito were able to have a less serious time before hitting the road again at first light and saving Leo, getting back to Alaghon and ridding Faerun of more evil....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 19, 2002)

*Hero Update!*

_As of The Feast of the Moon, 1372 the Heroes are : _

*Aris Cloud-dancer : * _male genasi fighter 2/ranger 3 (ECL 6)._
Aris is the leader of the Heroes. His goal is to reclaim a title of nobilty that was lost to his family during the Tethyrian Civil War. He does not neccessarily look towards the newly reclaimed kingdom to reach this goal. In fact his sites are set towards the north...maybe Cormyr. In the meantime, he is content to stay in Alaghon and continue Cloud-dancer Weapons and Armor Outfitters. Aris is practical and at times blunt, but underneath that hard exterior is a heart that really cares for his companions.

*Solemn Brother Benito Moltos:*_ male human cleric of Tyr 6._ 
Benito is second in command, more or less. Battling evil in the wild corners of Turmish in the last 7 months has somewhat tempered his emotions, but he is still prone to rash acts. This, as well as his uncompromising convictions, has put him at odds with Aris time and again. He is always anxious to return to civilization--especially Alaghon where he feels comfortable. His past holds a dark secret that haunts him. 

*Alberia Dorthansdotter, House Lhal:* _female aasimar paladin of Tyr 4 (ECL5)._
Alberia has come from Khundrukar with the most scars. Her father is still missing and more than likely dead. She was drained of her life's energy by foul undead creatures and has had to battle against thinking the worst of her father after revelations from the demon. Still, she has kept her chin up in spite of everything and is not willing to give up the Quest by any means; even with this new challenge of Leo turning into something foul. 

*Grim : *_male ghostwise halfling barbarian 1/rogue 4_
This sneaky little guy gets a lot done that many of the others cannot see, but they definitely should be grateful. He has saved them a lot of hurt. He is their scout and does his job extremely well thanks to magics found in the ruins and alleys underneath Alaghon. He keeps his counsel to himself as to what his agenda might be. 

*Ellysidell : * _male wild elven barbarian 5_
This is the party's tank. While very taciturn and calm in most circumstances, when it comes to battle the wild elf becomes a raging bringer of death to his foes. Now with his magical waraxe, and Aris's more disciplined training, Ellysidell is on his way to becoming a more fearsome killing machine. He still longs for the Chondalwood from time to time and would like to seek vengeance upon those who kidnapped him. 

*Nosr: *_male half-elven sorcerer 5_
Nosr is becoming a formidable user of magic. He has the ability to tap into the weave of Faerun itself and unleash spellfire. As his power has increased so has his confidence as well as a little bit of arrogance. He would definitely like to test out his arcane prowess against other magic-users. Like Benito, his past is foggy. Hailing from Starmantle, Nosr was fostered not by choice at a young age to not so pleasant relatives after the mysterious deaths of both his human father and his elven mother. He remembers his father speaking to him about the family gift and one of these days desires to return to the Dragon Coast and find some answers. 

*Milo: *_male psion (savant) 5_
Milo has just revealed that he is part of a heretofore unknown organization called the Watchers of Savras. He came from Raven's Bluff to investigate Nosr and was originally charged to bring back the spellfire-user for "his own good". Milo has changed his mind. He likes the Heroes and values their friendship. He also can see now that his talents are better put to use in the field than in some stuffy library. Undoubtedly, Milo has more to reveal in the future now that he has come clean. 
====================
*Important NPCs: *

*Mourn of Evereska, (Invilios Starym) : *_male sun elven bard 2/fighter1/expert1_
Mourn used to adventure with the Heroes but is now in semi-retirement after dying in Khundrukar at the edge of Great Ulfe's Axe. He now runs--and sometimes performs--at the Great Axe Inn for Aris. His past has just caught up with him.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 19, 2002)

*The Road Home (cont.)*

*The Feast of the Moon to 1 Nightal, 1372 ]The Road Home, part III-When Animals Attack! *

The morning of the Feast of the Moon was cold and crisp. As the Heroes gathered their gear, the grass crunched underfoot; frosted from the night before. The company--with the exception of Grim--were morose and silent. The Hlondethans had not passed through Blasingdell and the local authorities had found the inhabitants of the farm where they had stayed, brutally murdered. Alberia was in a deep state of melancholy seemingly on the verge of tears. 

"Benito, I will return to Cormyr in the spring. There is nothing for me here. My father is dead. I must continue his legacy and do what I can for King and country at home. Despite our differences, I offer you a chance to bring Tyr's message to our war-torn kingdom. The Triad knows that it need it!" 

Leaving Benito a bit confuse, she spurred Slovack on ahead to get away from Blasingdell before her emotions got the best of her. 

"Aris," she shouted in passing, steadying her emotions, "I will meet the rest of you when you catch up to me outside of this town. I need some time alone." 

Leo was getting worse. The 'scales' were progressing from yellow to green and the nails on his fingers were turning hard and black. Benito examined his toes and saw the same. He did not know what to say except that "Tyr was in control." 

"If it comes to it," said the boy,"you will end things? Please, Solemn Brother." 

Benito nodded his head, "Prayerfully, it will not come to that." 

But he wasn't cheery and optimistic. Grim was happy since he was now the proud owner of a riding dog. He took the point with his mount and the party left without a word. 

Sir Berrick and a contingent of soldiers waited for them at the outskirts. He had a boquet of roses for Alberia, and seemed disappointed when he did not see her with the rest of the group. Told that she went on ahead and that he had just missed her, he sighed and gave the flowers to Benito to give to her. The castellan thanked the Heroes again for their valiant efforts in Khundrukar and bid them farewell. 

"I do not think these would cheer the paladin," said Benito. "I think they would only upset her and antagonize her towards the well-meaning lordling." 

Not waiting for the others to agree, he left the trail and left the roses at a nearby farmhouse without calling on the residents. By the time he rejoined the company, they had caught up with Alberia. Silence was order of the day and the mood of the heroes mirroed the day; gray and overcast with little warmth. Grim spotted a group of four riders in the distance, but they veered away from the party and headed north towards the Orsraun Mountains. The adventurers made camp without incident. 
The night was pitch black without a moon on a very cold night. 

_[DM's Note: I dowloaded the Forgotten Realms Calender from Dungeon Master's Haven and for FoTM, 1372 the calander indicates a new moon....] _

During the middle watch, the horses screamed. Grim was the first over to the scene and saw that a huge weasel--about twice as long as he was tall--had toppled Aris's horse and had sunk its teeth into the equine's shoulder. He attacked along with the rest of the Heroes who arrived. They made short work of the over-sized predator, but saw that the horse had been severely weakened. Benito was talked into using some of his divine power to heal the steed's lifeforce. Even after that it still did not completely healthy. Aris and Grim appraised the white and brown mottled coat of the creature and decided to try and make some money from the pelt when they returned to Alaghon. Nothing else happened that night. 

Again the day was cold and grey, but not as frosty as it had been in Blasingdell as the party headed southeast. They decided to take a route that would allow them to pass north of the ruins of Ironcloak in the hope that they could ford an icy Alaoreum River near the ruins of Morningstar Hollows to shave at least two days from their journey back to Alaghon. While most of Turmish was civilized, the lands between the ruins was overgrown and abandoned with very few farms and villages and it was wooded. Still, this day, they travelled across rolling hills covered mostly with wild, winter wheat and other grasses. Leo was getting worse. His hands were getting scaly, and he was losing his hair. 
Shortly after midday, Grim came across a large badger that also was apparently looking for food in these more civilized lands. As he jumped from his dog to shoo the badger away, it attacked. When hee and his faithful steed hurt the over-sized animal, it went crazy and tore into Grim's arm and body. Benito and Aris and Ellysidell arrived on horseback and the big badger was eventually killed, but it seemed to have the toughness of the wild elf as they hacked away at it in its rage. Aris cursed Auril for driving the natural beasts from their homes with this weather. Grim wanting another pelt for his growing collection decided on teeth and claws instead as he smelled the musk that the badger produced. 

That night, expecting other attacks from hungry wild animals of large size, Benito warded their makeshift horsepaddock. The heroes watched vigilantly, but the night passed peacefully. The next morning Leo had become completely bald and his eyes were starting to darken. He moaned in pain as his body changed and transformed. The heroes travelled at a more brisk pace and entered the wooded area north of the Ironcloak during the afternoon... 

_DM again: How long does Leo have left? Only the DM knows! Stay tuned, folks. In the next post we face yet another moral dilemma for the Heroes. They seem very good at finding themselves in these types of pickles..._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 19, 2002)

*Wolves...*

*1 Nightal, 1372 Wolves in Priest's Clothing, part I *

The heroes travelled at a more brisk pace and entered the wooded area north of the Ironcloak during the afternoon... 
As the sun was setting, the heroes found themselves following an old road that meandered northeast underneath the canopy of changing leaves. After weeks of stark grey rocks and evergreens, this site was a beautiful contrast. Even the normally stodgy Benito had to pause and admire. Of course, their reverie was suddenly interrupted as two robed figures crossed the road in front of them. Without glancing back at the rest of the party Grim dismounted and darted into the woods. The others paused and looked around expecting some sort of ambush. Behind them they heard a horse whinny and spun to see four more robed figures on foot and one on horseback. The "priest" on foot gave a guttural war cry and charged. Benito and Alberia were confused as they recognized the garb and some holy symbols as belonging to priest of Chauntea. However, there could be no mistaking the beastial shouts. These were orcs! 

_[DM note: *SPOLIER WARNING: *I used the free downloadable module from Fiery Dragon Press called Himrak War Party for this adventure. As you will see, I changed things significantly!] _

Milo let loose with a mind blast at half of the charging orcs and their leader (whose origin was still undetermined). Two dropped. The horseman continued and Nosr blasted him with magic missles. Aris hit him with an arrow in the shoulder, but it still kept on. Benito spurred his horse to cut off the mounted warrior as he headed for Milo. Meanwhile, the other two orcs charged Ellysidell and Alberia. The wild elf ducked a high swing of the orcs greataxe and retaliated with his own chop. The orc exploded into bloody gobbets of flesh as Ellysidell cut him from head to chest. Alberia took a hit from the axe of the other orc but then struck with vengeance and cleaved the orc's head from its shoulders. As Benito intercepted the last enemy, he had his horse rear on its hind legs and strike. This dropped horseman. Grim seeing that the battle was won, took off through the woods in pursuit of the other two figures. 

Benito dismounted and removed the horseman's hood. It was another orc. Aris rode up and looked over the cleric's shoulder as Benito used his god-given healing ablities to stablize the fallen enemy for interrogation. Ellysidel finished off the stunned orcs with two well placed smacks! of his axe and Alberia exmained the bodies. Nosr and Milo stood off with arms folded not wanting to get their hands dirty. 

"I swear by the sword of Tyr, these are Stoneland orcs!" cried Alberia. _What are they doing this far south?, _she wondered.

At the same time, Aris reached past Benito who was applying the epojes de la muerte to the lead orc and tore something shiny from his neck also exposing a cloak of purple beneath brown robes. He held it up and showed to Benito. The fist of Bane twirled between them on a silver chain. 

"Zhentarim!"


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 21, 2002)

*Wolves...*

*1 Nightal, 1372 Wolves in Priest's Clothing , part II*

"Zhentarim..." Aris said again, and shook his head. Memories of Zhentil Keep, The Fall of Mintar, and Ithal Pass came flooding back. 

"Umm, Aris, How can you be sure?" 

The genasi tore brown robe to reveal a dark purple cloak. "See, Zhentilar purple. We have to take them out." Turning to the prisoner and grabbing him by the throat, "How many more are you?" 

"He's my prisoner, Aris," replied Benito pulling the half-conscious prisoner away from an obviously irrational Aris. "And besides, lots of people wear purple. They're just orcs." 

Alberia came into the huddle. "They're not just orcs. They're not from here. They are from northern Cormyr. I agree with Aris. This definitely smells of Zhentil Keep." 

Benito waved them away. This was his prisoner. "How did you get here?" 

The orc smiled revealing bloody teeth, "Wouldn't you like to know?" in very good Common with only a trace of an accent. 

"I'll kill him, Benito. Get some info out of him or I'll gut him now!"

Aris got in the orc's face, "I hate Zhentarim....Tell me why I should not kill you now." 

Ellysidell joined the circle and yanked Aris away. In his calming way, the wild elf mentioned that Grim had not yet returned after darting into the woods, focusing Aris's anger on something else. He pointed to the riding dog sniffing at the forest's edge and the large hill peeking from behind trees. The sun would be going down soon. 

Responding smuggly to Aris's taunts the orc said, "Well not all Turmites hate us..." 

Benito narrowed his eyes and probed some more. As the sun set and twilight arrived, the cleric got some answers. Apparently, the orcs came over on ships, landed in Alaghon and marched over here. He also claimed that more Zhents would be here very shortly and then a strike force would go out and overrun Alaghon. To Benito's naive question about native merchants helping out the Zhents, the sergeant responded, "Zhent gold is just as good as any one elses to you Turmites." 

The cleric looked at Leo and knew he did not have very long, but the fate of Alaghon was in the hands of the Heroes. He spoke addressing the party, "We need to ride to Alaghon and warn the Temple of Justice so they can return here to stop these Zhentarim." 

"Uh, no we're not. We are going to stop the dogs here!" 

Aris slammed his fist into his palm for emphasis. Alberia nodded in agreement. 

"You and these pathetic warriors. You will all be fed your own entrails!" retorted the orc prisoner. 

Suddenly, a bright light shot into the sky from the top of the hill. 

"What was that?" asked the cleric. 

The orc started laughing. Benito knocked him unconscious. 

Collectively, the party headed into the woods to find Grim leaving Leo to watch the horses and the prisoner....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 21, 2002)

*1 Nightal, 1372 Wolves in Priest's Clothing, part III*

Seeing that things along the road were well in hand, Grim began to stealthily chase the two robed figures through the late autumn woods. He followed them out from under the canopy of the trees and up the hill through neck-high (to him at least) brush, confident that his enhanced sneaking abilities would hide him from any watchers. Approaching closely, he discovered that the humanoids he had been chasing were orcs and they met and chatted with two others in the vicinity of a wooden shed that lacked a roof. They seemed to be guarding the shed, which he was about to approach until he heard a humming noise. He also looked towards the other side of the hill and saw the glinting of metal somewhere in an overgrown and ready-to-be-picked wheatfield, a farm house and a barn with humanoid figures--presumably more orcs--in armor milling about. He then felt a prickliness and a smell similar to that before a storm. Grim noticed that the orcs moved several yards further away from the shed. He followed suit and shortly, a bright light errupted from the top of the shed and into the night sky. Startled as he was, he became even more unnerved as corporeal humanoid figures began to form around the structure. The orcs, however, seem unphased and even chuckle at the sight. 

_This is too much_ Grim thought to himself remembering babbling spirits in Khundrukar. _I need to go get the others. _

He hurried back down the hill where he grimaced as he both saw and heard the troop trudging through the woods in the last light of the day. He contacted Aris. _You all sound like a family of boars stampeding through the forest. Stop! You're hurting my sensibilities of good sneaking! _

Startled, Aris replied out loud, "Grim where are you?" 

Seeing that a regroup was needed before the heroes blundered into the orcs, Grim revealed himself and reported what he had discovered. 

As nightfall set in, the heroes set out. Grim, Ellysidell and Aris would take out the four orcs at the shed while the rest of the group would sprint from the trees to the location once it was secured. Milo rendered the wild elf and the genasi invisible. Grim raised an eyebrow as Milo approached to do the same to him indicating that it was unneccessary. 

It worked to perfection. Grim stabbed the first orc through the back, killing him, and before the other orc could even cry in surprise, charged at him, letting the rage of his youth forth, and split open his belly open like a ripe melon. At this 'signal' Aris and Ellysidell acted, taking down their foes. Once again, Ellysidell blew his up enemy with a mighty chop of his magical waraxe. Aris sliced deftly into his foe's throat. The orc gurgled and tried to clutch his neck to keep the blood from spurting, but only managed to slump to his knees and then sprawl dead, face to the ground. Upon seeing the silver glow of the wild elf's axe, Benito with Alberia on his back sprinted up the hill. Nosr and Milo followed close behind. Grim telepathed to Ellysidel and Aris to move back behind the hill just in case, to hide the glows of their magical swords from the farm house He crouched behind the dead orcs and examined his surroundings once more coming down from his rage. He saw a dark pile about ten of his body lengths from the shed. 

While the rest of the party caught up, Grim discovered that the dark pile was a pile of recently slain corpse. They were dressed like farmers. Grim also carefully examines the shed and still felt/heard the humming and static electricity, but not as strong as before the light shot from the roof. He opened the shed to see empty weapon racks and a black pyramid with all sorts of intricate runes. He called the rest of the party forward and they looked at the symbols and etching upon what appeared to be an obsidian surface. Nosr identified some necromatic runes. Benito saw that some of the markings use dwarven runic script but the language is orckish. They had no idea what this thing was, but were wise enough not to touch it, especially with that noise and tickly feeling about it. 

"Farmhouse. There are more Zhents to kill there and maybe more farmers," directed Aris as the situation seems secure. 

Benito agreed reluctantly, and the party moved as quietly as possible towards the farm house with Grim scouting ahead. They saw the light emanating from the structure and smelled the smoke of a fireplace burning fuel as they set their minds to a grim purpose...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 23, 2002)

*1 Nightal, 1372  Wolves in Priest's Clothing,scene iv *

_Benito agreed reluctantly, and the party moved as quietly as possible towards the farm house with Grim scouting ahead. They saw the light emanating from the structure and smelled the smoke of a fireplace burning fuel as they set their minds to a grim purpose... _

Benito, Aris and Ellysidell met two orcs and a war dog guarding the perimeter. While they engaged, Milo headed into the fields to scout out the barn, Nosr readied magic to retaliate against any orcs he saw, and Grim crept forward very quickly to get to the other side of the house and enter it opposite from where the assault was taking place. Alberia brought up the rear, cursing her heavy armor. The perimeter guards were dispatched quickly, but not before crying out an alarm. From the house, bow fire came regining down at the heroes. They decided to full out assault the house and charged. Nosr and Milo stayed back and Nosr blasted an orc with his _magic missles _ while it was attempting to run into the wheatfields. It collapsed and lay still. 

The damage to the heroes was minimal as they reached the house. Aris took one window and Benito the other and they attacked the orckish archers. Aris dropped his adversary quickly, but Benito missed his initial attack and split the window frame instead. Nosr again proved his worth with fire support blasting an archer in the second story window with his unerring missles. An orc jumped from the second story in an attempt to grapple with Aris. However, the genasi side-stepped the dropping foe and sliced him open. He then tumbled into the window. Benito thrust instead this time and skewered his opponent. Hurriedly, he yanked him across the window sill and climbed inside. Aris was already engaged with two orcs and a third orc spotted Benito and was moving in his direction. Alberia and Ellysidell caught up and climbed in as another two orcs showed themselves in the house. One led a wardog. 

Outisde, Grim stalked to a locked door and carefully entered a woodshed that had another exit, presumably into the farmhouse. He carefully opened that one and saw the battle inside raging between his friends the the Zhentish-trained orcs. Milo watched the barn for anymore activity and heard a yell behind him. He reacted too late and felt a greataxe bite into his shoulder. He turned and tried to use his powers to hurt the orc back and got sliced again. Hurting, he still managed to unleash a mental surge and dropped the orc. Tired and in pain, Milo decided to make invisible and headed toward the barn to sit the rest of the combat, that he heard raging inside the house, out. 

Back inside Aris, Ellysidell, Benito, and Alberia struck with power and some flare. While Ellysidell blew another orc into a heap of bleeding flesh, Benito slashed and stabbed with his magical longsword felling an orc or two. Aris stabbed an orc in gut, as it fell to its knees, split the skull of another. Alberia and Grim combined against the war dog with Grim stabbing it in the rear and Alberia stepping on its head. Almost simultaneously she slashed down hard on a Zhentish orc using the power of Tyr to bolster her attack. It too crumbled into a dead heap and the house was silent. 

Nosr meanwhile had moved up to the house and joined the heroes. Milo rested and remained hidden. Aris and Ellysidell bounded upstairs to secure the upper floor. It was empty. Grim examined another door and finding it safe, unlocked it. He discovered a stairwell that led into the cellar. Voices and cries for help and mercy came from the darkness....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 23, 2002)

*1 Nightal, 1372  Wolves in Priest's Clothing,scene v *

The Heroes hurried down into the cellar and found six prisoners who looked like farmers bound and gagged. Alberia hung back and used her power to detect evil. She discovered that these were not your average Chauntea-worshipping farmers and quietly informed Benito who quickly informed Aris. Thus, the interrogation began. 

"Who is your leader?" 

The prisoners all looked to their right. Their eyes resting on a prisoner who did not appear as weak or beat up as the rest. Benito ungagged him. "Prisoner, what is your name?" 

"I am called Aif. Please let me go so that I can take my revenge on these orcs and before they activate that thing." 

"Wait, wait. Let us not be hasty. Why are you and your evil henchmen here in the first place?" 

Rolling his eyes Aif replied, "Look, that's irrelavant. I can't stand Zhentarim just as must as the next fellow. There's a secret cache of weapons behind that wall. I also need to rescue my friend. The Zhent's are probably torturing him." 

"You mean that dead fellow upstairs?" 

Grimacing, "No not him. I figured the orcs without supervision would slay him after having a little fun. My friend, Dag. He was in the fortress when the purple-robed dogs attacked. They caught us unawares. OK, can I go now?" 

Aris motioned to Grim to check the wall. Grim examined it and found a hidden sliding panel. He determined that it was safe and opened the wall to reveal a host of weapons of various grades. 

"No,no,no Mr. Aif. We will be taking you to Alaghon where the Holy Justices of Tyr can further interrogate you." 

"I don't have time for this! You don't have time for this!" 

"What do you mean?" asked Aris 

"OK, ok, but you have to let me go." 

"We are not promising anything and you are not in a very good bargaining position," Benito reminded Aif. 

In his head Grim chimed in_ Why should we let you go? Are you going to kill more farmers like the ones on the hill? _

Aif stared at the halfling _Look little one. Do not give me any of your useless prattle! If you try my patience any more I will kill you where you stand, once I am free. _

Grim took offense and went to strike Aif in the vitals to finish his yammering once and for all. The prisoner took Grim's blade in the shoulder, moving at the last second as if anticipating Grim's suprising move. 

"Grim! What are you doing?" yelled Aris. 

Ellysidell grabbed the halfling before he could strike again. 

"Can you control your people better?" Aif asked with a wicked stare at Aris. "Do not try my patience. I have dealt fairly and in good faith with all of you. You wouldn't want to all be dead one morning, would you?" 

"You threaten us!" Benito raised his voice, adding more fuel to the fire. "We have just come from Khudrukar, killed a dragon, and negotiated a trade with the gray dwarves there." 

"Hmmm...," responded Aif,"and I'm supposed to be impressed by that?" 

"That's it! Everybody out!" Aris ordered. 

The Heroes went up the stairs with a little coaxing especially by Grim who was being talked to sternly by Aris while wrapped and wriggling in El's arms. As they made their way up the stairs, Aif called to them, "Remember, we don't have alot of time for this...."
====================== 
Aris commented, "Aif is right, we don't have time. Benito, you and I will finish the interrogations. Alberia, Ellysidell take Grim and watch from the upstairs. Nosr, you watch down here and find Milo." 

"So you're protecting him now, Aris?" asked the very agitated Grim. 

"Not now, Grim. We will discuss this later." 

Benito and Aris went back down the stairs. "Ahh, leveller heads prevail. You best keep that little troublemaker on a tight leash for his own good."

"Again, I remind you that you are in no position to give threats," Benito spoke in his most diplomatic tone. "Please, tell us what happened here and what you know." 

Benito healed the wound that Grim had left and Aif went on to explain that his men had been taken unawares by the orcs who had been dressed as priests of Chauntea. They are led by a fiendish orc with tentalces. Aif and his men had been using this area for their own investigations of Alaghon. "I strongly suspect that this pyramid is a portal of some sort," shared Aif. 

When Benito and Aris revealed that a beam of light had shot from the top of the structure, Aif spoke with more urgency. "We have to stop the Zhentarim. If that fiend finds out how to use it, you will see Zhentilar marching through the streets of Alaghon in no time." 

Benito laughed and commented on the merits and martial prowess of the knights from Grimjaws and the Temple of Justice.

"No, Benito, you don't understand. Zhentarim means priests of Bane and mages along with blackguards and possibly more foul creatures." 

"This is not good..." Benito said.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 23, 2002)

*1-2 Nightal, 1372  The enemy of my enemy... *

Grim paced back and forth in the upstairs room under the watchful eyes of Ellysidell. He was intensely upset. He did not like someone playing around in his mind and tonight he was feeling vengeful. Aif or whatever he was would not see the light of the next day.... 

Meanwhile, Nosr watched from the upstairs window with Ellysidell (and an incensed Grim) and Alberia took vigil at a window dowstairs. During the fight for the farm house they had heard horns. They expected more company. On the stairs leading to the basement, Benito and Aris talked about their next move and Aris admonished Benito for letting slip the trade agreement with the duergar. Benito decided to talk to Aif more while Aris kept watch at the top of the stairs. Ironically, it was for one of his company, not the enemy. Aris also reviewed in his mind how to better slay Zhentarim. Even if he had to do it alone, he would assault the hidden base and destroy the portal. 

Downstairs the questioning continued but Aif was continuously evasive, unwilling to reveal for whom he truly worked and threatening to slay the halfling for stabbing him. It was not until Benito began to share about the Heroes dilemma that Aif became more talkative, seemingly sympathetic with the plight of the company. Should they go quickly to Alaghon and inform the authorities there or attack some dug in Zhents? Plus, there was young Leo to consider who was turning into some sort of snake-man. How long did he have. Aif shed some light on Leo's situation. 

"He's turning into a brood guard, a monstrous snak-man thing," proclaimed Aif. 

Benito was crestfallen. "How long does it take?" 

"Anywhere between 7 and 10 days. Those concoctions that the yuan-ti make can be pretty nasty." 

"By the sword of Tyr, Leo does not have much time! Do you know how to stop it?" 

"I don't know. However, Dag may know. He's a priest of sorts. Hopefully, he is not dead yet. Zhents usually kill traitors." 

Benito narrowed his eyes. "What do you mean 'kill traitors'?" 

"Well, Dagotha used to be a Zhent agent. He saw the light and works for us now." sigh. "I kinda feel responsible for him, taking him in and all. If you let me go, maybe there's still a chance to save him and your boy." 

Not compromising his convictions, nor falling for that false sympathy, Benito replied,"That will be up to the Holy Justices at the Temple of Justice in Alaghon. Whom do you work for again?" 

Aif just smiled. Benito sighed also. Perhaps Aris could get some information out of him. He was better at making deals with unsavory types. Benito and the genasi traded places. 

Aif was still smiling when Aris entered the basement and they began speaking in jannati, the language of genie-kind. 

"What are you?" Aris asked taken aback. 

"That is not important, and you know very well that there needs to be a sense of urgency here, and finally I can talk to someone who will be pragmatic and listen to reason instead of acting upon emotions and sticking steadfastedly to dogma. Please, let me go. We have to stop the Zhentarim." 

"Give some information and a reason to let you go," Aris fingered his handaxe as he spoke. 

"What do you want to know?" Aif was agitated and Aris pounced on it. 

"Your contacts in Alaghon, especially fences, and whom you work for, and any information that you deem is worth your freedom." 
Aif complied, and when he revealed whom he gathered information for, Aris was very troubled. 

"One more thing then, promise that you will not take vengeance on my companions, especially the halfling." 

"Very well, the Night Masks will not seek a vendetta with you and your men." 

Upstairs, the heroes (really the house) were hailed by an orc on horseback. Alberia and Ellysidell went to the windows and fired their bows. The horseman was only hit by one projectile and sped his horse towards the fields. He blew his horn. Benito ran out to stop him. Grim saw his chance and slipped away towards the basement intent on slaying Aif and the others. Aris also saw his chance and made the decision to allow Aif to depart.

The "man's" hands elongated and turned a pale grey color as he freed himself from the manacles, winked at Aris, and scooted out through the basement window. 

Benito charged the horseman and sliced into him. The orc grunted, but regained his composure and retaliated, striking Benito hard and slicing through his breastplate to severely injure his shoulder. Even as the horse reared and tried to stomp him, the priest held his ground and his weapon, but Benito did not have a chance to strike again as missles of energy (and a hoot of glee from Nosr) toppled the rider from his horse. The orc lay still. Through his pain, Benito thought he heard another horse galloping through the field. His human vision prevented him from making anything out and he hurriedly jogged back to the house with the horse in tow. 

Back in the basement, Aris looked at the rest of the prisoners. "All of you will cooperate, right?" 

They nodded their heads. Unseen, Grim crept into the cellar and looked around. He saw Aif gone and Aris holding the empty manacles. In his head he screamed to any of the heroes who could hear, excluding Aris,_ Aris has freed the prisoner! He is a traitor! _

Only Alberia heard. Milo met the cleric of Tyr at the door, deciding to finally show himself after the axe had injured him. Nosr stood there also beaming with triumph. Benito also healed his wound. The armor could be mended later. Alberia met him as he entered the house, arms folded and not looking pleased. 

The party confronted Aris and he explained the situation and why he freed Aif...for the good of the party. Alberia wasn't satisfied and took the oppurtunity to volunteer to ride to Alaghon to notify the temple, fortress and maybe rescue poor Leo. She would not speak to Aris. Milo, also tired of getting cut and wasted asked to go with her. They headed to fetch the horses. Grim would not come out from hiding and refused to accompany the party any longer with Aris in leadership. Nosr and Ellysidell rooted him out from the cellar. The sorcerer cast a _sleep _spell to subdue the halfling, and the elf quickly found his little buddy. When he was awakened Benito and Ellysidell talked to him in the woodshed so that he would not escape. He still refused to go along with the assault and adamantly stated that he would not take orders from Aris. By the time, Alberia and Milo returned with the rest of the horses and the orc prisoner--fortunately without incident--Grim relunctantly agreed to accompany the heroes but on the condition that he would not listen to Aris. Aris would have to go through Benito or Ellysidell to talk to him. Alberia and Milo took their leave, with the orc prisoner and Leo in tow, heading quickly for the ford at the ruins of Morningstar Hollow and on to the capital. 

The rest of the heroes, with one of Aif's henchmen as a guide headed towards the hill and hidden base, determined to stop the Zhents and rescue Alaghon...or die trying.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 23, 2002)

*2 Nightal, 1372 Into the Pit! *

They topped the hill and peered over the edge of the bluff. An entrance, guarded by four orcs gaped in the hillside. Thirty feet across a small dell huge evergreens rose out from the darkness. They decided to repel down the wall. Nosr removed his shoes and muttered an incantation. Then as Benito followed by Grim, Ellysidell, and Aris (after warning the tied-up prisoner to not run away) climbed down on the rope as stealthily as possible, Nosr walked horizontally next to them. Forty feet up, Nosr accidentally kicked over a small rock. The noise echoed through the valley. The orcs looked up and began crying an alarm. 

"Well lads, I guess the jig is up," said Benito as he let go of the rope and attempted to drop on the guards. 

Benito smashed hard into his foe and yelled in pain as he felt the orc's sword pierce his side. The orc did not rise, it too pierced with a sword and its head smashed on the ground. Benito rolled away from the tangle of arms and legs. Grim followed the crazy cleric but with much more grace, pushing himself from the rock and "bouncing" close to the wall face to land cat-like on the ledge, unharmed. He drew his sword and grinned. Benito looked over and marvelled at the acrobatic feat. Ellysidell seeing his companions' successes attempted to do the same and landed on his orc crushing it as well. The other two orcs attacked. Ellysidell rolled away from his adversary and sparks flew as the orc's greataxe struck the stone of the ledge. Benito managed to block a sword slash with his shield while rising to one knee. 

Arrows from the trees across the vale flew into the melee. One struck Aris as he made his way down the rope as quickly as he could. Benito swung in the near darkness and slipped awkwardly on one of the broken bodies of the two dead orcs striking Ellysidell in the back. The barbarian yelped in surprise, made sure that Benito was not an orc, and then struck the two enemies in front of him with a mighty slash of his mithral waraxe that disembowled them both. Grim returned fire into the trees while Aris dropped to the ground and unstrung his bow More arrows clattered around the heroes, one striking Ellysidell. Nosr searched desparately for the foes hoping his superior vision would spot the bad guys. 

Benito seeing the the other heroes were pre-occupied in an exchange of missle fire, summoned a fire worm and sent it scooting into the entrance. The creature came upon two orcs forcing them to retreat and attempting to fire as they go. One of the orcs met a firey demise as he lowered his defenses to bring his bow to bear while the other mangaged to back-pedal a little quicker and tag the elemental creature with an arrow. 
Nosr found a archer in the trees and shot him down with magic missles. The other archer returned fire but only managed to hit the body of one of his former Zhent companions, now being used as a make-shift barricade by Aris, Ellysidell and Grim. 

The thoqqua and Benito followed the retreating orc, which again fired and struck the worm with an arrow. The smell of burning flesh and haze of smoke filled the corridor that the creature of fire squirmed down. It tripped a trap of bolts, however that blasted into its para-elemental hide sending it back from where it came. Benito, angered at the quick defeat charged down the orc and also triggered the trap, getting hit by a few bolts. The orc feebly tried to block with its bow, failed and was run through with Benito's magical longsword. As the Zhent crumpled to the ground, two more bow-wielding orcs showed themselves. Seeing an alcove to his right, Benito ducked quickly in to avoid being an easy target in an open corridor. The floor fell from beneath him and waves of pain filled his vision as he struck spikes at the bottom of a pit. He cried out for help to the other heroes.... 

They had finally cleared the archer at their back and followed the cleric into the corridor. Nosr saw him duck into the alcove and heard him cry out. Upside down and on the ceiling the sorcerer released energy from his fingertips ripping through one of the archers. The return fire was futile and Grim downed the last visible orc with a crossbow bolt. Lowering his goggles, he then stealthily crept to the alcove and looked down to see Benito healing sitting down about 30 ft in darkness performing some healing on himself. Grim began lowering a rope as the others began to catch up, missle weapons ready. Nosr walked upside-down and watched as the heroes pulled the cleric from the pit. Orcish (and other ?) shouts echoed somewhere in the complex and Grim peered ahead--a long corridor ending in a door with another blind corner halfway. 

_Lovely, _he thought to no one in particular. _We are walking right into their web. _

Nodding to the others, he rearmed his crossbow, pulled up his hood, and disappeared into the shadows to do what Grim did best....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 23, 2002)

_Between the Lines: 
As well as changing the Himrak into Zhentish trained orcs from the Stonelands, I changed the secret organization that Dagotha and Aif run into a cell of Night Masks working in the Turmish region. Farming is a great front. And this pushes my metaplot in great directions. Recall that Nosr is from the Dragon Coast (Starmantle). 

There definitely was a lot of tension when Aif 'entered' Grim's mind. Grim is the only one who really knows what the Night Mask said and he freaked, not wanting a repeat of the Succubus Incident (see above) where he was charmed and struck his boss. 

Benito made some key diplomacy rolls but could not tell whether or not Aif was bluffing him. He seemed trustworthy. Kudos to Aris's character for finally telling the prisoner what he wanted to hear (with no rolls just flat out rpg'ing!). The reprucussions of settting Aif free have not felt themselves. There may be a rift in the party. However, DM foreknowledge tells me that seemingly unscrupulous alliances will be beneficial in the long run. 

There was some treasure gained as the orcs had piled a bunch of items in one of the rooms in the farm house. In fact, Ellysidell spied a finely crafted greataxe with a darkwood handle that he could add to his collection of two-handed weapons. There was also an iron chest that Grim refused to open so it was left closed for the time being. 

Aif is/was a doppleganger with some rogue and assassin levels.

Aris also let him take a magical longsword from the impressive stash of weapons that the Night Masks had accumulated. 

Benito's move into the alcove and subsequent drop into the pit was justified (after some deliberation and an accusation of DM-trickery) because he used his 5-ft step. 

We also don't know if Alberia and Milo will make it to Alaghon....

Oh and for the overall metaplot of my campaign, I finally figured out what really happened to Dorthan!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 23, 2002)

*Mourn's Tale*

_*Some days earlier *_

Mourn was very pleased. Tonight he had given an intense performance to a very generous audience. The best combination. He counted his earnings. Profits for the Great Axe were growing so he knew also that Aris would be happy when the Heroes returned. He was going to have to think of another, more epic name for his former adventuring companions. The Company of the Great Axe? No, that really didn't fit. Plus, he did not need another reminder of his unfortunate demise. Looking up at the Great Axe behind the bar caused him to wince now and again. 

Mourn continued to count out the money on a stool at the bar. He had sent the others home and only young Percival, the stablehand and gopher, stayed to finish the cleaning here in the common room and behind the bar. Too bad there was only one occupant tonight, some noble from Mulhorand who had liked his playing (and had given handsomely) and wanted to get away from the city. He needed to talk to Aris about a bigger advertising budget. 

His ears detected some movement near the door, and the portal swung open letting in the crisp and cool Marponeth air._ Curious, I thought I had locked the door._

"Sorry we're closed. Please come back tommorrow," Mourn said, stifling a pretend yawn and trying to be pleasant, to the six hooded and green-cloaked figures that entered the common room. 

They removed their hoods more or less in unison. Moon elves!.
Mourn looked at them curiously, "May I help you? If you're looking for rooms--" 

Their leader interrupted, "We seek Invilos Starym. Can he be found here?" 

Mourn replied his eyes narrowing, "There is no one here by that name. That person is dead. He perished long ago..." 

Percy stopped scrubbing behind the bar. Mourn motioned him to leave out the back door and through the kicthen. 

The leader smirked and sounding bored replied,"Do not be coy with me, Goldilocks." He folded his arms, "Irilivar Celevessin is not to be trifled with. For the record, I can tell that he will resist arrest. Beat him soundly." 

He motioned for his companions to surround Mourn and removed a scroll from the folds of his cloak. 

"Invilios Starym, you are under arrest by order of the Council of Evereska and authority of Queen Aulmaril for treason against the rulers of Evermeet and elven kind," he read. Lowering the scroll, he added,"You will come with us to stand trial for your crimes. I shall enjoy this, traitor." 

Mourn motioned to the stableboy more urgently and mouthed, "Get the militia!" 

Percy bolted, Mourn drew his rapier, and vaulted behind the bar. He stabbed at a moon elf who passed him to attempt to intercept the boy. Percy ran off into the night towards the lights of the city. 
The rest of the elves surrounded Mourn with drawn longswords and began to swing at the bard. "We want him alive. Do not kill him." 

Some of the elves obeyed and others did not also calling Mourn a traitor and smugly smiling as they tore into his fine clothes with their weapons, some drawing blood. Mourn remembered instinctively some of his training with Aris and his own survival skills and sought escape through the kitchen. Repeatedly he was struck, but managed to get outside, where the cold air revived him somewhat. However the elves pursued and surrounded him again. He danced and blocked with his rapier to avoid the attacks and struck back on occasion. He saw that it was hopeless, but he would go down fighting. 

Irilivar sighed in his bored way and walked around to the back of the inn. "Incompetents," he commented on his men seeing that the renegade had not yet been downed. 

Blowing first on his fingernails, he then drew his longsword and smashed Mourn on the head with the pommel. Mourn's world swam on the edge of consciousness, still sinking fast into oblivion he heard the leader speak. 

"You two, Bind him well and wrap him so that the authorities will not suspect our cargo. You and you, see if there are any patrons staying here. Rouse them and warn them to leave as we torch the place. I will leave a few surprises for the militia and Mourn's friends. You, start lighting the place up. We do not have much time." 

"No, not the inn..," Mourn mouthed and received a kick for his troubles. The world went black. 

The elves set about their purpose. Irilivar and one of his companions began tossing alchemist's fire at the inn. Then the bounty hunter went to set his surprises on the stable and other outbuildings.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 24, 2002)

*Enter Thazar-de*

_*Still at the Great Axe Inn--An unexpected guest... *_

Thazar-de was roused from his sleep by a banging on the door. _Who dares?_ he thought. _It had best not be Krell or Mankalla having a change of heart.. _

Muttering as he went to the door,"That is why I came out here in the first place." 

But he also smelled smoke. He called upon his god to provide him with his typical method to deal with underlings. An almost imperceptible aura of blackness covered his hand and he opened the door. He stared at the two elves who stood at his door. Their eyes widended. Thazar-de chuckled, "Ahh, I forgot to put on my turban." 

He smiled at the elves revealing sharp teeth. Before they could act and draw weapons, Thazar-de touched one on the shoulder with his glowing clawed hand. Gaping Wounds appeared suddenly across the elf's arms, face and neck. The elf screamed and collapsed to the ground, very dead. His companion ran and Thazar-de took his time summoning an ally from the elemental planes to chase down the stupid elf. He saw that the inn was starting to burn and went downstairs. His xorn stood guard and he looked out the windows to see another couple of elves stealing around the compound of the inn. He did not see the wonderful minstrel or any of the employees anywhere. 

Thazar-de retreated back to his room to gather his things as the inn began to burn around him. The heat did not phase him as he went back to the blazing common room and heard horses ride off. Then another idea struck him! Why not keep the inn? Alaghon needed a shrine to his god in any case and his mission to Hlondeth could be delayed. _She should come and pay respects to me, anyway. I was touched first. _

He used his divine power to quench the fire. Plans needed to be set in motion. He had some contacts in the city to move the transfer of ownership along quickly since there was now no one to claim this property. He checked the outlying buildings, opened the stable door and was blasted by and explosion of fire. He laughed. The petty elves had left some traps for Minstrel Mourn's friends, but they did not account for the bard's new favorite fan. The priest was unharmed. 

He went back to the body of the slain elf and forced its spirit to tell him what had happened. The tortured soul could not resist and Thazar-de decided to let this spirit know that it would become one of his undead minions in his new shrine. The elf's spirit moaned. The priest laughed. _What a fortuitous night! What glory for Set!_ 

He heard armed men approaching and went to meet them, this time placing on his turban. His fiendish form changed to that of an olive- skinned native of Mulorhand--he had to keep half his culture visible after all. The militia arrived with the stableboy and Thazar-de explained what had happened showing them the elf he had slain in defense and the explosion at the stable. The other buildings--the forge and the lab, he learned--would have to wait. Things went smoothly, the militia seemed satisfied, and Thazar-de even comforted the young lad for his loss. 

The militia made to leave and the priest sent with them messages (after a small donation to their retirement fund) to Krell and Mankalla to join him immdediately. He doubted that he would not see them until tommorrow after a night of carousing in the capital. He placed his arm on the boy's shoulder and waved thanks to the "Turmites" as they rode away. The boy shuddered at his touch and T-d smiled reassuringly to him. _Minion number two...._


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 24, 2002)

*2 Nightal, 1372 Flight to the Ford *

Alberia spurred Slovack onward through the night. She led three other horses and their riders, galloping at a break-neck pace to reach Alaghon by morning. Already, she knew that her a Milo were fatigued and the horses soon would be. Some of the mounts would die from exhaustion. Of that she was certain. Hopefully, Slovack, old as he was, would remain steady. Froth gathered at his bit and flecks of sweat beaded and shown on his coat. Yet he did not waver, nor did the horses that he led as they tore through along the old road through the woods. 

Milo, depleted of energy, struggeld to stay awake. Although healed of his wound, his shoulder was still stiff. He peeked forward on occasion around his animal's neck to see if Leo still held tight to his horse. He also peered back once in a while to see the unconscious form of the orc bouncing around, still attached. Hopefully, Grim had secured their prisoner well. From what he knew of the Tyrite priests at the Temple of Justice, they would require proof of an invasion to send aid. Turmish was sure a different place, he thought. In Raven's Bluff there was definitely less of that slow bureaucratic style on all levels. 

After what seemed like an eternity, the company broke from the trees onto level-meadow like terrain. The sliver of a moon had already set long ago and it was still pitch black. The plan was to make the ford by dawn and Alaghon by noon. Slovack breathed heavy but kept on pushing. _What an amazing horse!_ thought Alberia,_ It's as if you actually care about what happens to Leo also.. _

As best she could,given the circumstances, she lovingly caressed Slovack's neck. She snapped herself from her contemplations as several copses of trees loomed ahead and then a darker ribbon in the dark night. The river was near! Beyond that she saw even blacker and starker shadows, the ruins of Morningstar Hollow. 

_Tyr, I know you are a just god. Please keep us free from hazards from the ruin. Help us to get to Alaghon safely and quickly. _

The hazards that galloped from the trees were not of the ruin. Mounted and armed humanoids rode towards the group to intercept. As they entered the range of her Tyr-gifted darkvison she saw six riders, more orcs with longswords drawn heading toward her and Milo. Further back, footmen sprinted from the trees. 

"No time! We don't have time for this!" Alberia yelled into the night. 

It was difficult for Milo to concentrate from the jostling back of the horse. If they could make the ford, maybe the water would slow down the horses enough so he could mind blast the Zhentarim. He dreaded depleting his body of precious life energy to do so...he could be sapped so much that he would not be able to hold on to his horse. He saw Alberia and Slovack drop back to his position. 

"Keep going! Get across the river!" he heard her scream. Slovack snorted right after, seemingly echoing the sentiment. 

The horses seemed to obey her and he did not resist. His own horse bolted ahead of the group. He craned his head back and saw her draw her longsword, a bright gleam in the darkness and crash Slovack into the lead rider. He was startled and whooped, as he heard splashes. The river came up quickly and the ruin that lay across and to the north was very eerie indeed. The water was very cold. He still could not concentrate. 

Alberia struck the lead rider and sparks flew as _divine might _blasted the orc. He grunted, arms flying back as she struck him between the shoulder blades. The orc toppled from his horse. Putting the now riderless mount between her and the others, she guided Slovack back towards the river somewhere between a gallop and a canter. The obstacle delayed the riders slightly and they fanned around gaining ground on Alberia. Slovack was tired. She knew that slow down had hurt him. She heard the whinnies of the horses in front and splashes as they crossed. Slovack hit the water with the Zhentilar orcs right behind. They drew weapons and closed. She turned her horse to engage. 

"Milo keep going!" 

Steel clashed against steel and the sound rang out in the night mixed in with orcish grunts, splashes and Alberia's war cries. They surrounded her and she saw the orcish footmen not too far away. She slashed at the orc barring her path and cut him, but he did not fall. Slashes at her back found chinks in her armor and she bit down to not scream out. Slovack shuddered. She couldn't let him fall. Alberia cast some of her healing magic on her loyal beast and was not rewarded by the Zhents. Seeing her let down her guard, they struck and two connected. More pain from her side and more slick blood down her arms. She attacked the riders in front of her--only injuring, but not slaying either--to allow a path for her escape. 

Milo and the rest bounded up the far bank on horseback and the savant paused to look back,trying to slow the horses. His heart fell. Alberia was trapped. He hesitated and looked at Leo. The boy was hanging on to his existence as a human. Then he heard a distinct croaking sound and splashes from his side of the bank. Large, possibly humanoid shapes slunk into the river from some of the ruined buildings to his left. That was enough to spur his own mount harder. Alberia's sacrifice would not be in vain. 

"Let's go! Her god will watch over her!" 

Mentally, he whispered that the all-seer would not close his eyes on her as well, and headed southeast towards the coast. 
Alberia fought hard, felling one of her adversaries but still suffering from the onslaught of the other calvary. Then she heard porcine squeals, and the guttural croaks of several large creatures. Sudden confusion showed on the face of the orc that blocked her path and there was a splash and an equine scream behind her as one of the orcs at her back fell from his horse and fell into the water. She took advantage and calling upon her final _divine might_, blasted the orc across the chest, sundering his armor and the sternum beneath. He toppled into the river and began to float downstream. Not waiting to see who her unexpected allies were and hearing the sounds of battle behind her she kicked her heels into Slovack who happily obliged and sped forward across the river. Out of her peripheral vision she saw more large, vaguely humanoid shapes rise from the frigid water around her, but she did not pause to get a better look. The gods had smiled upon her enough already, why test them some more! 

Slovack crested the bank and slowed a little, catching his breath. Snorting, he shook his head and began to trot forward, then canter. Alberia did not look back.....
======= 
Shortly, they caught up to the rest of the party. They made Alaghon without incident. Ignoring sentries and being in a haze anyway, they groggily made their way towards the Temple of Justice. Alberia slumped over on her horse, unable to speak, as she entered the courtyard pointing towards her companions. Milo related the information as best he could as his horse collapsed beneath him. The other two horses would also have to be put down as they crashed to the ground. Priests rushed all around. Milo helped his favorite heroine from the mighty Slovack who limped over to the nearest stall without waiting for any grooms and slumped to the ground, breathing heavily. He saw Leo whisked away by several priests. Other, more militant looking clerics dragged away the Zhent prisoner. The fatigued pair was led away to chambers to rest as they heard alarms being raised. Mission accomplished on this end. Hopefully, Tymora smiled on the rest of their companions......


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 24, 2002)

*Flight!*

*2 Nightal, 1372 Flight to the Ford *

Alberia spurred Slovack onward through the night. She led three other horses and their riders, galloping at a break-neck pace to reach Alaghon by morning. Already, she knew that her a Milo were fatigued and the horses soon would be. Some of the mounts would die from exhaustion. Of that she was certain. Hopefully, Slovack, old as he was, would remain steady. Froth gathered at his bit and flecks of sweat beaded and shown on his coat. Yet he did not waver, nor did the horses that he led as they tore through along the old road through the woods. 

Milo, depleted of energy, struggeld to stay awake. Although healed of his wound, his shoulder was still stiff. He peeked forward on occasion around his animal's neck to see if Leo still held tight to his horse. He also peered back once in a while to see the unconscious form of the orc bouncing around, still attached. Hopefully, Grim had secured their prisoner well. From what he knew of the Tyrite priests at the Temple of Justice, they would require proof of an invasion to send aid. Turmish was sure a different place, he thought. In Raven's Bluff there was definitely less of that slow bureaucratic style on all levels. 

After what seemed like an eternity, the company broke from the trees onto level-meadow like terrain. The sliver of a moon had already set long ago and it was still pitch black. The plan was to make the ford by dawn and Alaghon by noon. Slovack breathed heavy but kept on pushing. _What an amazing horse!_ thought Alberia,_ It's as if you actually care about what happens to Leo also.. _

As best she could,given the circumstances, she lovingly caressed Slovack's neck. She snapped herself from her contemplations as several copses of trees loomed ahead and then a darker ribbon in the dark night. The river was near! Beyond that she saw even blacker and starker shadows, the ruins of Morningstar Hollow. 

_Tyr, I know you are a just god. Please keep us free from hazards from the ruin. Help us to get to Alaghon safely and quickly. _

The hazards that galloped from the trees were not of the ruin. Mounted and armed humanoids rode towards the group to intercept. As they entered the range of her Tyr-gifted darkvison she saw six riders, more orcs with longswords drawn heading toward her and Milo. Further back, footmen sprinted from the trees. 

"No time! We don't have time for this!" Alberia yelled into the night. 

It was difficult for Milo to concentrate from the jostling back of the horse. If they could make the ford, maybe the water would slow down the horses enough so he could mind blast the Zhentarim. He dreaded depleting his body of precious life energy to do so...he could be sapped so much that he would not be able to hold on to his horse. He saw Alberia and Slovack drop back to his position. 

"Keep going! Get across the river!" he heard her scream. Slovack snorted right after, seemingly echoing the sentiment. 

The horses seemed to obey her and he did not resist. His own horse bolted ahead of the group. He craned his head back and saw her draw her longsword, a bright gleam in the darkness and crash Slovack into the lead rider. He was startled and whooped, as he heard splashes. The river came up quickly and the ruin that lay across and to the north was very eerie indeed. The water was very cold. He still could not concentrate. 

Alberia struck the lead rider and sparks flew as _divine might _blasted the orc. He grunted, arms flying back as she struck him between the shoulder blades. The orc toppled from his horse. Putting the now riderless mount between her and the others, she guided Slovack back towards the river somewhere between a gallop and a canter. The obstacle delayed the riders slightly and they fanned around gaining ground on Alberia. Slovack was tired. She knew that slow down had hurt him. She heard the whinnies of the horses in front and splashes as they crossed. Slovack hit the water with the Zhentilar orcs right behind. They drew weapons and closed. She turned her horse to engage. 

"Milo keep going!" 

Steel clashed against steel and the sound rang out in the night mixed in with orcish grunts, splashes and Alberia's war cries. They surrounded her and she saw the orcish footmen not too far away. She slashed at the orc barring her path and cut him, but he did not fall. Slashes at her back found chinks in her armor and she bit down to not scream out. Slovack shuddered. She couldn't let him fall. Alberia cast some of her healing magic on her loyal beast and was not rewarded by the Zhents. Seeing her let down her guard, they struck and two connected. More pain from her side and more slick blood down her arms. She attacked the riders in front of her--only injuring, but not slaying either--to allow a path for her escape. 

Milo and the rest bounded up the far bank on horseback and the savant paused to look back,trying to slow the horses. His heart fell. Alberia was trapped. He hesitated and looked at Leo. The boy was hanging on to his existence as a human. Then he heard a distinct croaking sound and splashes from his side of the bank. Large, possibly humanoid shapes slunk into the river from some of the ruined buildings to his left. That was enough to spur his own mount harder. Alberia's sacrifice would not be in vain. 

"Let's go! Her god will watch over her!" 

Mentally, he whispered that the all-seer would not close his eyes on her as well, and headed southeast towards the coast. 

Alberia fought hard, felling one of her adversaries but still suffering from the onslaught of the other calvary. Then she heard porcine squeals, and the guttural croaks of several large creatures. Sudden confusion showed on the face of the orc that blocked her path and there was a splash and an equine scream behind her as one of the orcs at her back fell from his horse and fell into the water. She took advantage and calling upon her final _divine might_, blasted the orc across the chest, sundering his armor and the sternum beneath. He toppled into the river and began to float downstream. Not waiting to see who her unexpected allies were and hearing the sounds of battle behind her she kicked her heels into Slovack who happily obliged and sped forward across the river. Out of her peripheral vision she saw more large, vaguely humanoid shapes rise from the frigid water around her, but she did not pause to get a better look. The gods had smiled upon her enough already, why test them some more! 

Slovack crested the bank and slowed a little, catching his breath. Snorting, he shook his head and began to trot forward, then canter. Alberia did not look back.....
======= 

Shortly, they caught up to the rest of the party. They made Alaghon without incident. Ignoring sentries and being in a haze anyway, they groggily made their way towards the Temple of Justice. Alberia slumped over on her horse, unable to speak, as she entered the courtyard pointing towards her companions. Milo related the information as best he could as his horse collapsed beneath him. The other two horses would also have to be put down as they crashed to the ground. Priests rushed all around. Milo helped his favorite heroine from the mighty Slovack who limped over to the nearest stall without waiting for any grooms and slumped to the ground, breathing heavily. He saw Leo whisked away by several priests. Other, more militant looking clerics dragged away the Zhent prisoner. The fatigued pair was led away to chambers to rest as they heard alarms being raised. Mission accomplished on this end. Hopefully, Tymora smiled on the rest of their companions......


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 29, 2002)

*Wolves...*

*2 Nightal, 1372 , A rock and a hard place *

_This post was originally written by malachai_rose:_

Benito quickly scurried up the rope that Grim had lowered for him observing that the rest of his friends appeared to have escaped any serious injury as they began their assauly on the temple. Well nothing as serious as what those spikes had done Benito reflected, as he winced slightly at the still too fresh memory of the spikes ripping open his flesh. As they regrouped Benito asked Grim to scout ahead, realizing that the stealthy halfling would respond ill to any request made by Aris. As they waited for Grim's report Ellysidell noticed that Aris was amazingly quiet, even for him. Trying to strike up a conversation with his friend, the wood elf was met with simple one word answers and at other times silence as his dark skinned friend brooded over recent events. Aris was baffled he couldn't understand how Grim could harbor such animosity over a decision which in Aris mind had very likely saved his life. Benito questioning his every move, Grim leterally turning his back on him, Nosr's recent spats of insubordanace. These were all offenses that would warrant strict and harsh discipline back where he was from but, as he thought to himself, they werent back in Tethyr or Cormyr where things made sense and soldiers followed orders. No this was Turmish where discipline and structure were evidently unheard of. They wanted to question his every move and not trust his intentions, fine let Benito lead this party and then we'll see how far they get, Aris thought silently. Realizing that his friend was deep in thought Ellysidell shrugged his shoulders and turned back towards the group just in time to see Grim slink back into eyesight. 

"Two just ahead at the side passage, they are waiting with bows nocked and ready" 

Turning towards Aris, Benito waited a moment expecting the genasai warrior to determine the groups next course of action but after a few tense silent moments it became clear that Aris was beset by the same malady that currently infected Ellysedells little brother. What was wrong with them the young alcolyte reflected. Could they not put aside their differences long enough to save a nation. Not just any nation Benito mused but his nation, a nation of proud warriors and fervent priests. Baffled but determined to not let this viscious malady overcome him as well, Benito steeled his reslove as he turned back towards the moody halfling. 

"Grim, take this flask of alchemist fire and move back towards the corner around which the orcs lie in wait. Me and Ellysedell will notch our bows and on my word throw the fire around the coner where they stand. As soon as we see the burst of flame the wood elf and I will sweep around the corner quickly dispatching the fiends." 

Realizing that perhaps he had overstepped his bounds as the parties resident healer Benito quietly looked to the rest of the group his steely gaze never waivering. As his eyes met each one in turn a mutual understanding of the situations gravity passed between them and each nodded in turn, with the lone exceptions of Grim who merely took the vial from his hand and Aris who had uncharacteristically moved towards the back of the party and would not meet his gaze. 

"I am with you priest, but let us finish this matter quickly" 

Ellysedell said in a voice that was both reserved yet seemingly briming with a quiet anger at the rock (Grim) and hard place (Aris) that he found himslef wedged between. Each one pressuring him to choose which was something he was loathe to do as both held places of honor and significance for the barbarian. With the S.O.P. temporarily ammended the Heroes turned weapons drawn towards the corridor that held their fate. Grim with his body pressed against the side of the hallway looked back towards Benito, alchemist fire in hand. Giving a lone nod in return Grim quickly flung the vial of liquid fire around the corner. Ellysedell and Benito both responding simultaneousley by springing around the corner bows nocked. As the two warriors flung themselves around the blind corner the realized that Grims aim had been less than perfect, far less. Not only had the halfling doused the first orc in flame he also had managed to somehow catch himself on fire as well. The flask having fallen short of its original target had left the other orc untouched as well as a third archer who set a little further back escaped the fire along with his bretheren. Untouched by the flames both orcs let their arrows fly. The first glancing off of Benitos breastplate the second struck a truer mark embedding itself deep in the flesh of the barbarians shoulder. Seemingly made of stone the elf didn't so much as flinch as he and Benito let their arrows fly in unision each finding their targets. Gurgling on his own blood the first orc dropped grasping at the arrow that had found his heart. The second orc was unable to even gurgle as he opened his mouth to scream in alarm and found the second arrow lodged firmly in the place his vocal cords should have been, blood flowing freely from his mouth like some gruesome courtyard fountain. As they notched another arrow Nosr scurried above their heads the effects of the spider climb spell apparently still in full force. 

"Don't worry guys I have this end of the hall covered" 

Nosr called out as he passed by them, all the time watching the original corridor as Benito and the woodland duo covered the side passage that the orcs had occupied untill a few moments ago. Finally letting his hatred for the Zhents overcome his feelings for the others Aris also rushed past them taking a spot ten feet past with his bow nocked as well. The smell of charred orc flesh wafted through the passage as Grim hastily put his arm out. Looking past the three dead beasts Grim and the others saw an Iron door with a small slit that could be opened up from the other side. 

"Grim do you think that you can find a way to open the door", Bentio asked. 

Simply shrugging his shoulders, Grim pulled out a set of tools and looked at the door a moment deciding the best approach before diving headlong into the task. Suddenly Benito felt a flash of seering heat wash over him as a ball of flames errupted around where Aris had been. Turning his bow quickly Ellysidell and Benito saw that an orc had apparently popped around the corner at the far end of the passageway that Nosr had been watching and flung a flask of ignited lamp oil at Aris and the spider like sorcerer. Aris' bow had let loose with Nosr's crossbow less than a second behind as both their bolts struck true pincushioning the hapless orc before he could do anymore damage. Yet as soon as he had fallen three other orcs, bows drawn, had appeared to take his place retaliating with their own volley of missile fire. 

_Thwip, Thwip, Thud... _ 

Aris recoiled in pain as a Zhent arrow imbedded itself into his shoulder sending a light spattering of blood spraying into the air. Seeing his friend and sometimes boss hurt, Nosr let fly with a spread of missiles from his fingertips. Ignoring his usual flourishes the magics flew true as always to their intended target. Looking down at his chest the orc felt the force of Nosr's spell strike him, he tried to scream but found he could not. With his last moment he observed the gaping cavity where his lungs and heart should have been. They instead had been replaced by a smoldering hole from which his blood poured out of him onto the cold stone floor of the passageway. By this time the rest of the party was alerted to the new threat and found themselves able to respond. Aris, Benito and Ellysedell fired their bows at the remaining two orcs as Grim a quiet smile on his face as he heard Aris' cry of pain merely continued to work on the task Benito had assigned him. Within a few seconds a second orc had fallen while the third took cover around the corner after letting loose a shot which narrowly glanced off the cieling by where the young Sorcerer hung upside down. Feeling a sharp pain in his calf Benito spun back towards the iron door just in time to see the small slit once more being closed. Calling out to the others to continue the fight, Benito reached down and pulled the arrow from his leg grimmacing in pain as he did so. Smiling to himself Benito drew another flask of alchemist fire from his pouch and crouched in front of the slit vial in hand waiting for the orc to open it again to take another shot at him. Grim seemingly unphased by the commotion kept on working at the locking machanism of the iron door. As Benito waited expectantly for the orc to reappear Nosr and the wood elf made short work of the third orc pinning him againt the wall with their arrows. Admist the temporary eleation of their brief respite Aris heard what sounded like the breaking of glass, instinctively recoiling he and the others saw a look of what can only be described as a sad sort of glee on the clerics face as the guttural sounds of orc voices squealing in agony came through the iron door. Flames all the while greedily lapping at the arrow slit that now lay opened. A charred orcish hand burnt almost beyond recognition reached for Benitos through the opening of the slot and whispered something in its native tongue as it breathed its last breathe and collapsed. Turning to Grim, Benito motioned for the halfling to continue his efforts as he stopped his quiet laughter and wiped a tear from his eye. 

"You will not have it... may Tyr take my life if even one of your filthy breathren sets foot in my home", Benito muttered half aloud and half to himself. 

Ellysidell stepped over to the priest and placed his hand on the clerics shoulder. A gesture that suprised everyone for Ellysidell had never been one prone to displays of emotion, or even talking for that matter. Yet it mattered not, the gesture was understood. Then suddenly the silence was broken by a audible click as the iron door fell inwards. Landing on the dead bodies of the orcs inside with a resounding * thunk!*

"Hey Guys, I think I got it open", Grim said in a quiet voice.

_Between the Lines[Notes from the DM]: 
Basically, Grim rolled very poorly when he tossed the alchemist's fire around the corner. However, he only took splash damage while one orc was downed. 

Two other orcs stationed further down the corridor closed the iron door while their brethren were stuck with arrows. This was when the PCs started rolling crit after crit! 

Grim took a 20 to open the door and in the meantime, the orcs behind it would open the slit and fire an arrow. Actually they started with a spear, but Benito yanked it out of the guy's hand. Like you read, eventually, Benito got smart and dropped a flask in the hole. Before that, they were trying to shoot arrows through it. Ellysidell actually connected one time. Since Grim as a rogue never lost his AC bonus, he was able to casually sidestep spears and arrows and eventually finish with the door. 

On the other side of the battle, one orc lobbed burning alcohol at Aris before he got tagged. He then became a doorstop for the rest of his fellows to attack and prevented them from retreating from the heroes. _


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jan 30, 2002)

*Milo's last sending...*

*Milo speaks:*

_O, Watchers I have something to report. Something that I cannot quite describe but it is something very wrong. Something sinister. I could use your advice, but perhaps all that I need is patience... 

Today I awoke refreshed to the sound of hoofbeats galloping from the Temple of Justice where yesterday a little after Highsun, the Lady Alberia and I rode in and communicated the state emergency. Zhentarim have invaded Alaghon! I know that this is one of the groups that we monitor. My friends have a great dislike of them and, masters, they have fell creatures that serve them. Bestial orcs! In fact one struck me very hard with a great axe. My arm, while fully healed is still sore. It seems that the psychological effects of the blow still linger. I will have to remedy that with heavy meditation. My crystal personality was walking around on its own. It seems that I was so tired and slept so much that my subconscious was unable to control that pseudo-ness of me. Anyway, you should have seen me trying to catch that thing. They are pretty fast! Sorry, I digress. I must get back on track and report as best I can. It is just that I am a little shaken. 

I went to visit Mourn and the Great Axe Inn where I met my friends for the first time. Masters, it has a great view of the ocean and on a clear day I pretend that I can see Raven's Bluff across the Sea of Fallen Stars. Of course my home is way too far, but wishful thinking always has encouraged me. Anyway, the inn had been renamed. It is now called the Missing Bard. My heart sank as if to foreshadow what I later discovered. I entered and was taken aback. It seemed well lit enough and generally clean. The axe of the ogre Ulfe was still above the bar, but the crowd was different. This is where I first felt that sinister feeling. The patrons were scruffy and looked like they were sizing me up as a cat would do to a mouse before a kill. I shivered, not so much from the brisk Nightal morning, but from what my heightened senses took in. 

I asked for Mourn. The barkeep, a man who looked like an ex-pirate, had never heard of him. I asked for the manager or owner. He rolled his eyes, the nerve! Narrowing my eyes and proclaiming that I, Milo the Magnificent needed to see the owner brought the din in the common room to a halt. I also slid the barkeep some silver. He sent a serving maid up to the second floor and I turned around to survey the crowd. They eyed me even more predatorially. Vultures...I felt like a walking corpse.

Fortunately, I did not have to wait long. A pleasant-looking olive-skinned man with a brightly colored turban came to greet me. We exchanged pleasantries and I inquired after Mourn. The crowd soon returned to its muffled conversations. He said that he was a passing merchant from Mulhorand and that he had stayed here one night and in the morning, the elven proprietor with the wonderful voice had left and abandoned the inn. That did not sound like Mourn! But, I could not tell if this man was lying. I could not place how I felt. At ease, but with something veiled. Veiled threats? I became flustered when he explained that he had purchased the inn from the state since it was now abandoned property. To me it just seemd too quick. He asked if I wanted to tour the inn to see if everything was in order and if I wanted to visit the rooms upstairs. 

Masters, I swear on the third eye of the All-seer that his eyes gleamed at that request. I felt icky and a little out of my league. He left me with an impression of oiliness. Before an arguement ensued, I left the inn thinking that I would return with a priest of Tyr, and Alberia or hopefully all of my friends to resolve this matter. As I made my way back to the temple, I had a feeling that I was being followed. Alberia (sigh) she needed more rest than I. What a woman...Turning around a few times and even ducking into an alleyway before looking back, did not flush out my pursuer. I made it back safely. 

What now, O masters, what now? _ 

*DM note:*  The events of this post take place on *3 Nightal, 1372*  if you're keeping track. The rest of the Heroes are at least a day and a half away from Alaghon.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 8, 2003)

Continued on 

Heroes of the Vilhon Reach II


----------

